# Bist du -lila-? Ich -weiß- es nicht. -Grün- hinter den Ohren?



## Belphega (28. Juli 2009)

Huhu

Was würdet ihr davon halten, wenn die Items in WoW keine Farben mehr hätten?

Sozusagen, keinerlei Seltenheitsmerkmale.. keine Epics, Rares oder Grüne Gegenstände mehr.
Alle Items wären mit einer weißen Schrift gekennzeichnet – außer Legendarys.
Mit so einer Einteilung gäbe es unnötige Vergleiche nichtmehr. Die Stats würden bleiben wie sie sind – nur der Drang „lila“ zu sein wäre weg.

Letztens in einer Random-Archa10 Gruppe, durfte ich nicht mit weil ich nicht „fullepic“ bin.
Bei mir is alles episch außer ein Schmuckteil. Ich hätte schon mehrmals ein episches Schmuckteil erwürfeln können, welches gleich gut oder minimal besser gewesen wäre – aber ich überlasse diese meistens den Leuten aus der Gilde, weil die teilweise noch viel schlechteres Zeug haben. Mein Trinket reicht mir vollkommen.

Ich fahr in 10er-Naxx auch meine 3k. Mehr brauch ich auch nicht für Archa/Ema-10er.
Ich hätte mir zu dem Zeitpunkt wirklich gewünscht, es gäbe keinen Farbstufen.

Btw - das ist mein blaues "Crapitem":



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch die Lootvergabe is meistens totaler Mist deswegen.

In Randomraids, würfeln Leute auf Epics, obwohl ihre blauen sockelbaren Items gleich gut sind. Einfach weil es „lila“ ist. Meist sogar mit dem Kommentar „meins ist nichtmal episch“.
Lila soll nicht das Statussymbol von WoW sein. Schon gar nicht in einer Zeit wie heute, wo jeder innerhalb weniger Tage lila sein kann.

Lila, könnten meinetwegen viele Items sein, die heute weiß sind.
Seltene Haustiere, einfach der Seltenheit wegen. Seltene Schmuckstücke wie die Täuschungskugel. Diverse Wappenröcke oder Hemden. Epische Rezepte.

Wozu braucht man diese Farben noch? Selten heißt Lila schon lange nichtmehr.
Diverse rar-Items sind heutzutage schwerer zu ergattern als ein episches Set.. :-/


----------



## Kindgenius (28. Juli 2009)

Zeig mir ein blaues teil das mit epic mithalten kann :<

ausserdem finde ich das es da bleiben sollte, weil man meist nur so die qualitativen unterschiede erkennen kann

jedoch stimmte ich zu dass jeder lila sein kann
heute ist halt jeder lila weil wow einfach leichter geworden ist. ist einfach so, früher war das genauso, nur dass eine gilde sich erstmal den arsch aufballern musste, nur um MC mal gescheit hinzubekommen.


----------



## Latharíl (28. Juli 2009)

aber das ganze lila zeug hat ne höhere rüstungsstufe, was dir in ulduar ungemein von nützen is z.b.


----------



## Karius (28. Juli 2009)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Zeig mir ein blaues teil das mit epic mithalten kann :<



Davon gabs immer wieder mal welche. Ist oft auch ein bisschen Skillungsabhängig. Quaggis Auge war bspw. sehr lange recht gut, selbst im Vergleich zu vielen "Epix".

Prinzipiell finde ich die Farben nicht schlecht, da sich so die "Casuals" daran orientieren können. Die wären sonst völlig verloren.


----------



## Latharíl (28. Juli 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> Davon gabs immer wieder mal welche. Ist oft auch ein bisschen Skillungsabhängig. Quaggis Auge war bspw. sehr lange recht gut, selbst im Vergleich zu vielen "Epix".




ich hab als holy ein blaues trinket angehabt das bei prov 200 wille gibt..*kopfkratz* wie hieß das gleich...bis ich die glocke un den talsiman der vorhersehung in naxx bekommen hab


----------



## Tikume (28. Juli 2009)

Emalon Gruppen sind sowieso die allerletzte Scheisse. Sei froh dass Du nicht mehr zeit verschwendet hast.


----------



## Belphega (28. Juli 2009)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Zeig mir ein blaues teil das mit epic mithalten kann :<



Das Schmuckteil für Tanks aus Azjol Nerub Heroic 2ter Boss zB.
Stufe 70 Blau.

@Latharíl

Das Itemlevel würde ja beibehalten bleiben.


----------



## biene maya (28. Juli 2009)

Also dann sollte Blizz aber erst mal die dps Meter verbieten.


----------



## Magexe (28. Juli 2009)

naja dann gehts den leuten ums Item-Level, also bleibt alles das selbe


----------



## Belphega (28. Juli 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> Prinzipiell finde ich die Farben nicht schlecht, da sich so die "Casuals" daran orientieren können. Die wären sonst völlig verloren.



Das ist wahr.
Damit lernen die den Umgang mit Equipment. Was gut ist und was besser ist.

Aber auf Stufe 80? Nach Farben beurteilen?
Hatte zu Classiczeiten noch teilweise Sinn ja.. :/ Aber zu WotLk nimmer..


----------



## Gulwar (28. Juli 2009)

Es würde nichts ändern - Schw...vergleiche sind leider ein wichtiger teil der menschlichen Psyche. Die Farbe ist völlig uninteressant, du könntest sie auch durch Zahlen oder SWymbole erstezen. Aber sobald Unterschiede da sind werden sie beachtet und hochgespielt.

Warum reden wir von Lila, um blau oder grün zu diskriminieren?
Warum reden wir von Kiddies, als ob es nicht auch vernünftige Jugendliche und idiotische Alte gäbe?
Warum reden wir von PROgamern, obwohl sie Spiele zerstören?
Warum reden wir von Frauen und Männern, anstatt von Menschen?
Warum ist eine gute deutsche Pizza immer schlechter als die schlechteste italienische?

Usw, usw.
Menschen wollen sich abgrenzen, so dumm das auch ist in einem Spiel in dem es eigentlich ums Zusammenspielen geht.
Aber träumen darf man ja.


----------



## Crultt (28. Juli 2009)

Ich erinnere hier gerne an das trinket aus HdZ 2. Mit Krit und AP glaube ich, das habe ich noch getragen als ich nach SSC rein bin.
Oder das Trinket aus Vio Hero mit Hit und bei Aktivierung Spell, ist auch sehr imba für Caster was das Hit Cap betrifft. 

So wie du das beschreibst erinnert mich das schon etwas an Classic, da war Blau schon gut und Episch war da schon ein Hingucker.

Einheitsfarbe wäre schon cool, das Item Level bleibt ja weiterhin erhalten weil sich das ja irgendiwe über Stats oder so berechnet hab ich mal gehört.
Dieser Epic Wahn ist schrecklich und ich wäre froh wenn die Full Epic DD's in AK mal 3k fahren würden, was da in Rnd Raids auf taucht ist schon fast verboten.


----------



## Belphega (28. Juli 2009)

biene schrieb:


> Also dann sollte Blizz aber erst mal die dps Meter verbieten.



Hm.. mach nen Vorschlag wie sie das machen sollten.
Dps sind ein scheiß Vergleich, aber teilweise Wichtig.
Ich hasse Dmg-Meter obwohl ich gildenintern meist vorne bin.
Aber das is immer son lächerlicher Schwanzvergleich :-/

Das problem is.. bei Bossen wie Thaddius, wo die Adds gleichzeitig down gehn solln, ises wiederum recht Praktisch. Da whispert mir jemand den Dmg-Meter und ich kann links und rechts DD'ler aufteilen - je anch ihren Dps - dann gehn die gleichzeitit down ohne dass man lange Dmgstop machn muss.

Und in Instanzen wie Ulduar.. oder bei Ema's Adds.. zählt einfach nur noch der Dmg :-/
Schade - aber ist leider so.


----------



## viehdieb (28. Juli 2009)

Die Rüstungsstufe könnte ja trotzdem bestehen bleiben, wär doch kein Problem. Nur die Farben fallen weg. Und anhand der stats sieht man ja trotzdem ziemlich schnell ob das Item was taugt oder nicht. Schaden würde es denk ich nicht. Aber mal unter uns: Blizzard wird das nicht machen. Die werden dazu keinen Anlass sehen.

Sicher ist Ak und Ema auch gut schaffbar wenn man nicht voll epic ist. Da hat ein RL wohl seinen Job etwas zu ernst genommen. Emagruppen findet man eigentlich immer. Die meisten klappen auch. Hatte schon lang keinen Abbruch mehr.

Ganz ehrlich. Ich möchte nicht mit einem spielen, der mich nicht mitnimmt weil ich nicht fullepic bin. Da such ich mir lieber eine nettere Gruppe, die sich auch gut finden lässt.


----------



## Latharíl (28. Juli 2009)

Crultt schrieb:


> Ich erinnere hier gerne an das trinket aus HdZ 2. Mit Krit und AP glaube ich, das habe ich noch getragen als ich nach SSC rein bin.
> Oder das Trinket aus Vio Hero mit Hit und bei Aktivierung Spell, ist auch sehr imba für Caster was das Hit Cap betrifft.
> 
> So wie du das beschreibst erinnert mich das schon etwas an Classic, da war Blau schon gut und Episch war da schon ein Hingucker.
> ...




bsp.

archa10er:

grün/blauer hunter aus meiner gilde lag bei...2k dps...epischer hunter mit exotischem geisterpet bei 900...

ergebnis: vierfacher wipe und der grün/blaue hunter wurde rausgeschmissen weil nicht episch, weswegen wir anscheinend bei ema an den netten adds verreckt sind ^^


----------



## Ridiculous (28. Juli 2009)

es gibt keinen drang lila zu sein, es gibt nur einen drang BiS equiped zu sein :>


----------



## Belphega (28. Juli 2009)

Crultt schrieb:


> Ich erinnere hier gerne an das trinket aus HdZ 2. Mit Krit und AP glaube ich, das habe ich noch getragen als ich nach SSC rein bin.
> Oder das Trinket aus Vio Hero mit Hit und bei Aktivierung Spell, ist auch sehr imba für Caster was das Hit Cap betrifft.



Die Sanduhr :}
Ja.. und die war sogar äußerst selten.
Jeder doofe Melee hatte das epische Crap-Ausweichtrinket von Moroes an dass ständig gedropt is.
Und dabei gabs in Hdz2 das beste blaue Item bis zu höheren 25er Raids.. aber das gabs halt recht selten..

@Gulwar

Du beschreibst es perfekt (:
Auch wennsn bisschen demotiviert.


----------



## landogarner (28. Juli 2009)

Also wegen eines blauen Items nicht mitgenommen zu werden ist ziemlich gemein, vor allem wenn es um die samtige Essenz geht wenn du die meintest, bin mir nicht mehr so sicher. 

Die Idee generell find ich nicht so gut, zu beginn ermöglicht sie die diskriminierung von underequippten Leuten, in den höheren Inis wird dann ja eh mehr aufs Ilv geschaut weil eh alle full epic sind, und so ist es einfach schöner nach als dem questen und leveln Items zu bekommen die sich vom bisherigen Zeugs abheben.


----------



## Proph! (28. Juli 2009)

Eine gute Idee! Nur leider würde für 50% der Spieler dann WoW zu langweilig werden. 
Sobald man lvl 80 erreicht hat will man full lila sein, das nunmal ein Statussymbol auch wenns kein problem mehr ist und alles andere als schwer. 
Ich war zb mit meinem DK als das Spiel rauskam in 2 Wochen 80 und full lila, gebracht hats mir eigentlich nichts, gekostet hats mir meinen Urlaub und 2 Wochen meines Lebens ^^ nun verstaubt er am server.

Hab damals im sholazar mit mein lvl 77er pala viele 80er t7 leute weggeklatscht die glauben weil se episch sind sind sie gut haha lila in Wotlk kann man gleichsetzen mit grün/rare in classik.

aber eins steht fest, würds keine farben mehr geben wär das für viele ein motivationseinbruch und somit auch ein hoher spieler verlust für wow.


----------



## Belphega (28. Juli 2009)

landogarner schrieb:


> Die Idee generell find ich nicht so gut, zu beginn ermöglicht sie die diskriminierung von underequippten Leuten



O.o Meinst du das wirklich so wie dus schreibst?
Oder hast du dich da grad verschriebn? ^^


----------



## Crultt (28. Juli 2009)

Latharíl schrieb:


> bsp.
> 
> archa10er:
> 
> ...



Wir hatten mal einen Imba Roxxor Hunter in HDB Hero, mit dem haben wir zwar alle Achieves da geschafft so nebenbei aber er hatte glaube ich keinen Beitrag, mit 800 DPS lag er in einem Bosskampf unter meinem Feuerele.


----------



## Rolandos (28. Juli 2009)

Grüne, blaue, lila klamotten, kann es ruhig weiter geben, meinetwegen auch in Silber und Gold. Das einfachste währe, das sich Mitspieler die nicht ansehen können, es kein Arsenal oder be-imba geben würde. So einfach ist das. 
Jetzt kommen natürlich wieder so Einwände, wie man den Spieler sonst einschätzen soll, kann ich mich nur drüber kaputt lachen. Gar nicht, das war es.  Wenn ich losziehe habe ich mir noch nie die Ausrüstung Anderer angeschaut , entweder es Klappt oder nicht, wo ist da ein Problem.


----------



## Matress (28. Juli 2009)

biene schrieb:


> Also dann sollte Blizz aber erst mal die dps Meter verbieten.



/sign

kann mich nich dran erinnern das wir zu classic zeiten sowas benutzt haben >.<
hat auch ohne ímbâr0xXôR dps geklappt und das sogar ganz gut....


----------



## Belphega (28. Juli 2009)

Proph! schrieb:


> aber eins steht fest, würds keine farben mehr geben wär das für viele ein motivationseinbruch und somit auch ein hoher spieler verlust für wow.



Das ist wahr. Aber im realen Leben will ja auch keine Sau "lila" sein :}
Ich glaub ich bin die einzige in meinem Bekanntenkreis der die Farbe violett gefällt. Ingame wollns plötzlich alle.

:}


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (28. Juli 2009)

das problem dabei ist dann aber, das epics besser sid und mehr stats/itemlvl bieten können. ein 200er epic ist ja auch oft besser als ein 200er blue


----------



## Seph018 (28. Juli 2009)

Ich würde die Stufen schon beibehalten, aber man sollte auf jeden Fall Epics wieder Epics werden lassen.. das heißt einfach viel schwerer zu bekommen. Bspw. sollten in Heros (die viel zu leicht sind) keine Epics droppen, sondern gute Rars.
Aber da die Raids nicht viel schwerer sind, sind Epics dann doch wieder zu leicht zu bekommen.. Ein Teufelskreis. ^^
Mit den Seltenheitsstufen für andere Items kann ich btw nur zustimmen... das manche Pets weiß sind ist völliger Schwachsinn, als würden die Entwickler das einfach wahllos machen


----------



## Bruti (28. Juli 2009)

Crultt schrieb:


> Ich erinnere hier gerne an das trinket aus HdZ 2. Mit Krit und AP glaube ich, das habe ich noch getragen als ich nach SSC rein bin.
> Oder das Trinket aus Vio Hero mit Hit und bei Aktivierung Spell, ist auch sehr imba für Caster was das Hit Cap betrifft.
> 
> So wie du das beschreibst erinnert mich das schon etwas an Classic, da war Blau schon gut und Episch war da schon ein Hingucker.
> ...


es stimmt schon, ich kriege oft genug erfahren wie leute nur auf die farbe gucken. es wird nur geschaut ob es eine lila schrift hat. diesen leuten wird es teilweise selbst mit t9 egal sein ob es itemlvl 200 hat oder 258.

aber zum dps in ak25 ^^ ich finde es teilweise lustig und erschreckend, wenn der gildenmeister blaue leute kickt, die dennoch mehr schaden machen als full epic leute. als mein hexer twink 80 war, hatte ich, mit dem hergestelltem set, auch deutlich mehr schaden gemacht als t7 leute, die ihre klasse nicht spielen konnten.
und als tipp nebenbei :> meist wird ja erst aussortiert, wenn man vor dem boss steht. wenn man bezüglich des equips angesprochen wird, einfach auf das recount weisen und zeigen dass man nicht der schlechteste im dmg ist ;>


----------



## Latharíl (28. Juli 2009)

Crultt schrieb:


> Wir hatten mal einen Imba Roxxor Hunter in HDB Hero, mit dem haben wir zwar alle Achieves da geschafft so nebenbei aber er hatte glaube ich keinen Beitrag, mit 800 DPS lag er in einem Bosskampf unter meinem Feuerele.




XD un hat wahrscheinlich alle nebenher geflamed sie sollen doch mal däämääätsch machen XD?


----------



## Belphega (28. Juli 2009)

Latharíl schrieb:


> XD un hat wahrscheinlich alle nebenher geflamed sie sollen doch mal däämääätsch machen XD?



Solche Leute kommen dann meist mit..

"Sry bei mir lagts hier voll"
"Ich hab ne gelbe Latenz"
"Ich hab ne rote Latenz"
"Sry ich schreib grad mit nem GM"
"War am telen"
"Interface is buggy"


----------



## Karius (28. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Aber auf Stufe 80? Nach Farben beurteilen?



Sei froh, dass es Farben sind nach denen beurteilt wird. Sollten die wegfallen, bleibt nur noch der Itemlevel. Dann wird um jeden Punkt gefeilscht, auch wenn es nichts bringt. 

Abgesehen davon wird nicht nur von blau auf lila sinnlos mitgewürfelt, sondern auch von lila auf lila. 

Dann gibts da noch die Hassfeinde eines jedes Raids, die Sec- und Thirdequip Needer, olé!

Farbänderung wird die sog. "Community" nicht verändern.
Letztendlich bleibt eine banale Wahrheit bestehen: Farbe - macht - bunt.

Und bunt ist nun mal schöner an zu schauen. Ausserdem sind wir doch Jäger und Sammler. Wenn wir nicht lila jagen und sammeln, an was sollen wir uns dann austoben?

Ach ja, *urgs* Achievements. Ich bin jetzt mal so frech und behaupte, das sind Epix für Frauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Ok, ich geb zu die Schublade hab ich für Amusement aufgezogen, war nicht ganz ernst gemeint.)


Schön fand ich noch die Zeiten, wo Loot zugewiesen wurde. Da hatten die Nasen nichts zu melden. (Ausser sie waren Offis. Damit schließt sich der Kreis dann aber auch wieder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Edit: Ausserdem fällt mir noch ein Punkt ein. Wenn es keine Spieler mehr gibt die blaue den lilanen Items vorziehen, wie willst du dann erkennen, dass sie richtig Ahnung haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gulwar (28. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Hm.. mach nen Vorschlag wie sie das machen sollten.
> Dps sind ein scheiß Vergleich, aber teilweise Wichtig.



Statistiken dienen den Mächtigen dazu, der Masse ihre Mittelmäßigkeit klarzumachen.
Heißt im Klartext: Damagemeter sind durchaus wichtig, leider werden sie von hirnlosen Idioten mißbraucht füpr was weiß ich für Zwecke.
Dabei gibt es so viele Dinge zu berücksichtigen die den Damage nach unten oder oben treiben können, ohne das der betreffende Spieler gleich schlecht wäre.
Früher zu MC Zeiten, war das anders. Als Schamane war ich nur zum Totem stellen da, z.Bsp. bei Magma. Schaden war da noch net so eminent wichtig
oder als Jäger: Deine Hauptaufgabe war der einlullende Schus, der Rest war uninteressant. Von solchen Dingen hing ungleich mehr ab als vom Damage.
Aber wie gesagt, es liegt nicht an der Statistik, nur an der Interpretation


----------



## Crultt (28. Juli 2009)

Latharíl schrieb:


> XD un hat wahrscheinlich alle nebenher geflamed sie sollen doch mal däämääätsch machen XD?



Ne er hat sich ruhig verhalten, aber in der Gilde wars schon lustig^^

Die Gilde in der er war ist jetzt ein neuer Running Gag.


----------



## Siilverberg (28. Juli 2009)

ich bezweifle es stark das die abschaffung der Farben da irgendetwas ändern würde, dann tauchen bestimmt so sachen auf wie  " Lf DD für AK nur mit Full Naxx eq" wären die Farben weg könnte ich mir Vorstellen das man die Instanz als Eq Grenze setzt, den manche menschen brauchen nun mal   gewisse Merkmale ( vergleichbar mit dem "Kasten" denken) wie die Farbe um den "Wert" ihrer Sachen zu erkennen/betonen zu können.


----------



## Proph! (28. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Das ist wahr. Aber im realen Leben will ja auch keine Sau "lila" sein :}
> Ich glaub ich bin die einzige in meinem Bekanntenkreis der die Farbe violett gefällt. Ingame wollns plötzlich alle.
> 
> :}



Ja im echten leben vl nicht lila, aber wenn ich ehrlich bin hab ich lieber nen Hugo Boss Anzug an als einen vonner Stange bei Kik abgegriffen^^

Kleider machen Leute, im RL genauso wie in WoW. wer sich im rl keine teuren marken leisten kann erspielt sich zumindest in wow seine lila sachen und fühlt sich vl bisl besser ^^


----------



## biene maya (28. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Hm.. mach nen Vorschlag wie sie das machen sollten.
> Dps sind ein scheiß Vergleich, aber teilweise Wichtig.
> Ich hasse Dmg-Meter obwohl ich gildenintern meist vorne bin.
> Aber das is immer son lächerlicher Schwanzvergleich :-/
> ...



Also meiner Meinung ist ein dps meter nicht nötig,da man ja sieht wie schnell ein boss seine Trefferpunkte verliert und somit abschätzen kann ob der schaden reicht.Klar ist das nicht so einfach wie mit einem addon ,bei dem einem alles vorgekaut wird.Genau das gilt auch für die adds bei thaddius muss man halt mehr drauf achten.
Gute raid Gilden verbieten zwar sowieso das posten von dps daten, trotzdem weg damit.
Wenn alles einfacher werden soll können sie ja gleich ein Ampel System für die Instanztauglichkeit eines Chars einführen.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (28. Juli 2009)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Zeig mir ein blaues teil das mit epic mithalten kann :<
> 
> ausserdem finde ich das es da bleiben sollte, weil man meist nur so die qualitativen unterschiede erkennen kann
> 
> ...



kennst du Dich im spiel aus ?


Es muss nicht immer lila seien, denn ein Item mit einem itemlevel 
von 200 ist meist dann in der LilaFarbe nur meist minimal besser.

Mir ist das mittlerweile so egal, ob lila oder blau.....
Itemlevel ist wichtiger!


----------



## Ex4rKun (28. Juli 2009)

Eigentlich eine nette Idee von Belphega ....

Dann würden sich Leute endlich mal Gedanken über Items und Itemstats machen müssen.
Aber was glaubt Ihr, was dass für eine Heulaktion auslösen würde, weil sich - jetzt spekuliere ich -  80% aller WoW Spieler über die lila Farbe definieren.

Nur soviel ... bekomme ich so ein Verhalten "Du bist nicht Full Epic, bye bye" mit, geh ich aus der Gruppe raus.

Schönen Tag noch

E.


----------



## Captain Chaos 01 (28. Juli 2009)

tja, viele peilen auch net das ein blau equipter mit weniger dps und dafür movement halt mehr gesamtdmg macht als ein epischer der nach 2 seks stirbt weiler zu blöd is ausm aoe zu laufen....
(das sind dann die "hatte lag""hatte dc" usw...)

das zeigt leider kein addon an...


----------



## TheNanc (28. Juli 2009)

Ich denke dass ist der falsche Ansatzpunkt. Ich denke das Problem ist dass es Mittlerweile ja ein MUSS ist Epixx zu haben... und warum ist das so`Weil es zuviele in dem Spiel gibt!

Früher war es nicht so enfach ein "lila" Teil zu bekommem, da waren die meisten mit blauen Sachen unterwegs. Ein Epic war da noch etwas besonderes. 

Jetzt rennen vielen in meinen Augen mit blauen Teilem rum die von Blizz nur lila gefärbt wurden, rennen rum und schreien ich bin Full EPIC!

Denn innerhalb der Epix gibts massive Unterschiede.


----------



## Regine55 (28. Juli 2009)

nach farbe wird doch schon lange nciht mehr differenziert, da eh jeder lila hat. Itemlvl sagt alles aus...


----------



## Lordaeron.Supay (28. Juli 2009)

Hmm.... also wenn ich jemanden vor mir hab der nur mit itemlvl 226 und teils 239 rumrennt, dann weiß ich das derjenige sicherlich die möglichkeit hat an equip zu kommen.
Und wenn dann ein blaues trinket dabei ist - dann wird das wohl sein grund haben (holy pala juwe schmuck dings z.b.) 

Deshalb gucke ich nich auf die Farbe sondern aufs Itemlevel. Imho ist das naxx10er zeug zum großteil auch zu unrecht lila (itemlevel 200 halt) . 


.... btw....bevor es hier wieder mit "olololol equip kämpft nicht" losgeht. Es geht allein um die Frage des Equips.....


----------



## MoonFrost (28. Juli 2009)

da mit 3.2 die epix einfach noch weniger besonders werden als jetzt schon könn sie ruhig alles weiß machen. bei z.b. gearchecks kannste eh nichtmehr darauf achten ob er epix hat oder nicht weils einfach nichts mehr aussagt. also könn sie auch alles weiß machen bis auf die legendarys und gaaanz seltenen sachen.

Ganz selten sind in meinen Augen der Aschenbringer z.b. Einige mounts wie die schildkröte und die dropmounts. und ebend einige minipets.


----------



## Ohrensammler (28. Juli 2009)

Die Farbunterscheidungen sind ja nicht zufällig einen verträumten Blizzprogrammierer während eines zappligen, REMlosen Schlafes in den Sinn gekommen, sondern wohlberechnetes Kalkül. 
Genauso funktioniert WOW. Itemhatz und sicht-und zeigbar besser sein wollen als der Andere.
Konkurrenz ist eine starke Motivation dran zu bleiben und weiterzuspielen.

Blizz müsste bekloppt sein, das aus dem Spiel zu nehmen.

Das das Ganze fraglose seine zwischenmenschlichen Schattenseiten hat ist unbestreitbar.
But thats business!


----------



## Exaross (28. Juli 2009)

Der neue Spruch auf allen Severn lautet " EQ CHECK "!!!




Was soll man dazu noch sagen ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antilli (28. Juli 2009)

Theoretisch ist es wurscht, ob man nun Lila umfärbt, oder die Farben ganz aus dem Spiel entfernt. Die Leute finden immer was, um sich zu messen, zu vergleichen und zu posen.

Das ist aber auch die Schuld von Blizz: zu classic Zeiten musste man sich verdammt anstrengen, um 1 episches Teil zu bekommen. Kann mich noch an die T0,5 Questereihe erinnern, und das für nur 2 epische Teile im Set. T1 in MC und das zandalarische aus ZG. Weiter hab ichs nie geschafft.

Mit BC hatte man dann auf einmal nach 3 Kara Runs full epic, PvP-Epic auch locker mit etwas Ausdauer und Beharrlichkeit erreichbar. Blizz hat einfach der Farbe lila seinen Seltenheitswert genommen. Im nächsten Addon gibts dann full legendary, damit man in eine 5-er Hero mitgehen darf...

Anfangs wars es eine Seltenheit, einen Char in Full T2 oder 3 zu sehen. Da hat man sich wirklich noch voller Ehrfurcht und Erstaunen hingestellt und denjenigen bewundert. Heute schauen doch fast alle Chars gleich aus, völliger Einheitsbrei...


----------



## Proph! (28. Juli 2009)

biene schrieb:


> Also meiner Meinung ist ein dps meter nicht nötig,da man ja sieht wie schnell ein boss seine Trefferpunkte verliert und somit abschätzen kann ob der schaden reicht.Klar ist das nicht so einfach wie mit einem addon ,bei dem einem alles vorgekaut wird.Genau das gilt auch für die adds bei thaddius muss man halt mehr drauf achten.
> Gute raid Gilden verbieten zwar sowieso das posten von dps daten, trotzdem weg damit.
> Wenn alles einfacher werden soll können sie ja gleich ein Ampel System für die Instanztauglichkeit eines Chars einführen.



Zu klassik zeiten musstest du in ner guten Gilde sein um den high content überhaupt spielen zu können, das lag daran, dass sich die leute ingame schon kannten und auch ungefähr wussten "macht der jetzt viel schaden oder wenig" 

So nun heute zu wotlk zeiten wo sich die spieleranzahl verdoppelt und einfach jeder überall hinkommt und schnell mal episch ist braucht man eben einen dmg meter um zu sehen wer auch spielen kann, ein full epic char ist nicht gleichzeitig eine DMG kanone wie schon einige sicher bemerkt haben. 
deshalb ist ein dmg meter so wichtig, klar besser würd ichs finden wenn sich nur die raidleitung das dmg meter anguckt um schwerwiegende dmgarme ddler zu ersetzen, leider wirds eben auch dazu benutzt um einen s.g. "schwanzvergleich" zu starten und anzugeben tjo das eben der nachteil wobei der vorteil aber meiner meinung klar überwiegt.


----------



## LeWhopper (28. Juli 2009)

Also ich geh sehr oft mit nach Emalon und letztens hat mich einer auch so von der Seite angeflüstert. "Ey du warum kommst du hier mit einem Blauen Schmuckstück an 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann sagte ich ihm "Ähh meiner meinung nach das Beste Schmuckstück vor und bis Stufe 80" Nach dem Bosskill hab ich ihm meinen Schaden gepostet und seinen dazu (2000dps unterschied). Ich hasse solche Idioten kein Plan vom Spiel und sich wie die Macker aufpushen nur weil man nicht voll Episch ist.

Aber meiner Meinung nach ist es nicht so gut die Gegenstandsfarben zu entfernen, da das viele neulinge bei Ihrer Gegenstandswahl verunsichern würde. Außerdem kann man durch lesen der Stats, Itemname, Itemlevel, etc. immer noch zwischen den "Besseren" Items unterscheiden.


----------



## Belsina5 (28. Juli 2009)

ich trage auch noch mein blauen alchemistenstein na und?
und gehe trotzdem archi obsi und naxx  
ab und zu würd man halt nicht mitgenommen
(es gibt zu viele magier^^)
aber ich lass mir eh  zeit und zock dann einfach ein offline spiel


----------



## Latharíl (28. Juli 2009)

Crultt schrieb:


> Ne er hat sich ruhig verhalten, aber in der Gilde wars schon lustig^^
> 
> Die Gilde in der er war ist jetzt ein neuer Running Gag.




das glaub ich gern XD


back2topic:

wenn ich rl bin, verbiet ich s posten von dmg-meter...wers trotzdem macht um allen zu zeigen, dass er den pixel-schwanzvergleich braucht,be kommt ne verwarnung un beim zweiten mal kein lott...ich kenn da nix...ich guck zwar auch drauf, aber nur um dann per whipser mal zu fragen, was schief läuft...


----------



## J_0_T (28. Juli 2009)

Zum DMG meter... goil sin ja auch die wo nach den daten fragen wenn grade ma ein rashmob down is... und meist kommt diese frage von den sogenanten epic trägern.

Ich trage 50/50 mehr oder weniger und frage net nach solchen dingen da ich mit jedem tag mehr lerne um mit meinem equip klar zukommen das ich in der betreffenden zeit trage^^


----------



## Belphega (28. Juli 2009)

Guck.. das hier ist mein blaues "Crapitem":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finds gut -.-


----------



## Matress (28. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Guck.. das hier ist mein blaues "Crapitem":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



isses auch ^^

und ja es gibt schlechtere epixXxxXXXxxxXXXXxx !


----------



## J_0_T (28. Juli 2009)

Definitiv gibt es schlechte epix... nur viele sehen das halb net^^ und genau dann kann man erkennen wer eigendlich nicht farbengesteuert is^^


----------



## Natsumee (28. Juli 2009)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Zeig mir ein blaues teil das mit epic mithalten kann :<






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



besser als




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FroggyStyle (28. Juli 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> Prinzipiell finde ich die Farben nicht schlecht, da sich so die "Casuals" daran orientieren können. Die wären sonst völlig verloren.



Nur weil ich Casual bin, bin ich nich blöd! Ich zieh n item nich an weils lila ist, sondern weil die Stats taugen! Casual heißt, ich spiele nicht so oft wie andere, trotzdem habe ich die Spielmechanik verstanden! Auch ich kann Guides lesen und Rawr benutzen, um mein richtiges Equip zu finden, nur dauerts halt etwas länger als Casual...

Und was würden dann die Casuals machen, sobald sie nach Naxx gehen? Schreien und weglaufen, weil sie jetzt lila mit lila vergleichen müssen und nich mehr klarkommen? Blödsinn...

Lila ist nur für Neueinsteiger interessant, die sich mit der Spielmechanik eben noch nicht auskennen ansonsten hat die Farbe nix mehr zu sagen! Die Blauequipphase ist viel zu kurz, als dass sie noch ne bedeutung hätte. Bis 80 ist man meist grün, n paar blaue Items durch Instanzen und Quests. Dann gehts meist gleich Heroisch und die grünen/blauen werden (auch als Casual) recht zügig durch lila ausgetauscht. Ab und zu bleibt halt mal n schmuckstück länger blau (wie beim TE), weils evtl besser ist als das Markenzeuch und lila schmuck nicht besonders häufig ist...

Von mir aus könnten alle Items auch schwarz sein, nur sollte man dann den Hintergrund anpassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Die Farbe ist echt fürn A....!

Das Itemlevel ist übrigens genauso fürn Eimer, weil auch einige Ulduar10er-Teile schlechter sind als die Naxx25er-Versionen, trotz höherem Itemlevel! Und kommt mir jetzt bloss nicht mit höherer Rüstung, die interessiert mich als DD überhaupt nich...

Also ... Weiss wär nice  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (28. Juli 2009)

FroggyStyle schrieb:


> Nur weil ich Casual bin, bin ich nich blöd! Ich zieh n item nich an weils lila ist, sondern weil die Stats taugen! Casual heißt, ich spiele nicht so oft wie andere, trotzdem habe ich die Spielmechanik verstanden!







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

YES!
Ein Casual der Casuals verteidigt!

Find ich klasse (:

(Ich spiel nur Mo-Do ab 16.30, ansonsten hab ich keine Zeit ^^)


----------



## Ex4rKun (28. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Guck.. das hier ist mein blaues "Crapitem":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja neeeee ! 
Damit würd ich Dich auch nicht mitnehmen 

E.

P.S. Ich hoffe jeder liest das richtig ....


----------



## Matress (28. Juli 2009)

ich bin die erste zeit als ich 80 war noch mit nem lvl 68er trinket aus hdz2 rumgelaufen. dadurch hab ich in regelmäßigen abständen 300ap bekommen für 10 sekunden oder so weiss nich mehr genau und selbst das ding fand ich besser als manche 80er epics


----------



## Causal_Felix (28. Juli 2009)

Ich habe mir grad ma viele Beitrage durchgelesen, also erstmal zum Topic, nur Weiß und Orange wäre keine gute Idee, sieht langweilig aus. keine Motivation wenn man WOW Anfängt (das möchte ich auch Mal haben), von daher ist das echt Kritisch zu sehen, ich denke das der Frust von dir erstmal daher kommt das es nur ein Teil ist, und ein Teil ist keine Begründung, 2 auch nicht, wir waren letztens zB Naxx25 mit 3 Leute die noch rellativ Blau waren, naund? wenn der Rest gut ist. ist das Locker verschmerzbar. naja, im Endeffekt lag Flickwerk troz dieser Leute nach 2min 59sek im Dreck. Also das Equip macht es nicht wirklich, eher der Skill, aber ein Bestimmtes Itemlevel ist von Nöten aber ein Equipcheck ist dabei lächerlich, höchstens Archivementcheck, geht Schneller einfacher und ist eindeutiger.

so jetzt zum ewigen Thema DPS, DPS ist wiedermal nen vergleich wer der beste ist Bla, bla, bla.... aber trozdem ist DPS wichtig, Flickwerk braucht genug DMG bevor er in den Enrage geht, Gluth ebenso, und wie es bei meiner 10er Gruppe der Fall ist, Hodir vor Enrage.

Um Hodir in 8 Minuten jede Sekunde exakt 16750 Schaden reinbekommen, das problem ist ja hierbei nicht der Schaden an sich, der würde ausreichen wären da das ganze laufen etc.
Wir haben ihn mit dem Durchschnittsschaden von 15k himmerhin auf 5% bekommen vor Enrage, naja egal, und wehe es kommt jetzt son wnb und labert was von Hodir einfach blablabla, Ich hab ihn mit alter Stammgruppe schon gelegt und 25er liegt er fast immer 1st bzw 2nd Try... >.<

So habe mich jetzt ausgeheult, weiter im Programm....


----------



## Starfros (28. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> Was würdet ihr davon halten, wenn die Items in WoW keine Farben mehr hätten?
> 
> ...




Würde es keine Farbabstufungen geben dann ist augenmerk auf ItemLevel.
Das andere ist, nicht jeder der FullEpic ist haut auch das raus was er normalerweise könnte.
Kann nur sagen das man auch mit nicht Epischen sachen gleichviel wenn nicht mehr schaden raushauen kann als manch einer der FullEpic hat (Epic aus 10/25 naxx zb.)


Das Wow einfacher geworden sollte jedem klar sein.
Was mich nur stört ist das jeder der in Normalen oder Gelegenheits Raidgilden ist , den Mund aufmachten das es nicht ok ist wegen Zugangsquest für grosse inis (so war es in BC) . Nun ist es so das man wirklich nichts mehr erreichen muss um zb nach Naxx(Ulduar) zu gehen.  Was ich nur feststelle (Bezug auf meinem Server) das diese Leute nicht mal in der lage sind bis jetzt Naxx zu clearen. 
Was demnach wieder (gerade bei ulduar) rum geheult wird das diverse Bosse zu schwer sind und nach Vereinfachung schreit.
Da frag ich mich, was wollen Leute denn noch alles? 


P.S.: Ich bin mit meiner Raidgilde voll zufrieden. Haben zwar nicht Ulduar Clear aber das hat wenig mit nicht können zu tun eher die anmeldebereitschaft der leute oder weggang von WoW.


----------



## FroggyStyle (28. Juli 2009)

Exaross schrieb:


> Der neue Spruch auf allen Severn lautet " EQ CHECK "!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bin auch für einen EQ Check (emotionaler Quotient) - Dann bleiben die ganzen Vollspacken und Egotrippler zu Haus!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irreversibel-Lou (28. Juli 2009)

ich würd vorschlagen wir machen alles pink!


----------



## Natsumee (28. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> (Ich spiel nur Mo-Do ab 16.30, ansonsten hab ich keine Zeit ^^)



Von Montag 16.30 - Donnerstag *gg*


----------



## J_0_T (28. Juli 2009)

^^

Bin mir schon am überlegen wenn ich auf meinen Realm jemandschreiben sehe EQ-Check ob ich net ne antwort drauf bringe ob er vlt nur gezogen werden will oder sich wenigstens sein equip erarbeiten möchte wenn er naxx 10 oder ne popelige Hero ini besuchen will. Und ja... ich habe schon gesehen das jemand für ne lausige Hero einen eq-check verlangte un sogar ansprüche gehoben hat das se mindestens epic sein sollten.

Da wür der "EQ"-Check meines vorposters perfekt sein (falls nach einstellen des posts jemand anderes sein sollte einfach den post mit EQ-Check suchen^^)


----------



## Belphega (28. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Von Montag 16.30 - Donnerstag *gg*



;} Haha

Nö.
Mein Freund und ich habn ne chillige familiäre Gilde gegründet.
Mit denen machn wir die Hero-Erfolgsruns fürn Proto und gehn Naxx/Uldu/Obsi/Archa10er.
25er dürfn alle Random machn. Wir gehn auch noch die alten Inis um die alten T-Sets und Mounts zu farmen.

Kein Stress mehr in WoW.
Den hab ich mir zu Classic gemacht.


----------



## MasterThardus (28. Juli 2009)

Prinzipiell hast du ja recht, die Farben als Qualitätsindikator zu nehmen ist auf 80 so gut wie Schwachsinn. Das Problem hierbei ist aber auch, dass sofort in der ersten Raidini äpix on mass dropen. Wonach ich mich heutzutage orientiere ist das itemlevel und itemstats.

Gegenstände mit itemlevel 200 gibt es in Blau sowie in Lila, alles da drüber ist allerdings komplett lila und in seltenen Fällen auch mal orange.

Also wenn ich ehrlich bin guck ich schon lange nicht mehr auf die Farben ;-)


----------



## Natsumee (28. Juli 2009)

jap geht mir genauso nur das meine raidaktivität eher bc- anfangs wotlk war^^

war zu classic noch zu frisch 60^^


----------



## Noregas-Baelgun (28. Juli 2009)

Soo mal zu dem ganzen dmg meter sind schlecht:

recount sortiert von der priorität her sowieso nach gesamtschaden und dann erst nach dps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



recount zeigt mittlerweile auch an auf welches ziel du schaden gemacht hast (hatten da letzt einen netten fall in ulduar wo wir das brauchten, nicht wahr latha wir wissen wen ich meine ^^)


dann zum abschaffen der farben:

1tens is lila schöner als blau ( *g* ) und zweitens wie viele bereits gesagt haben geht es hier oft drum die items auf den ersten blick als gutes item zu klassifizieren. des weiteren aht ja blizzard quasi die farbendifferenzen abgeschafft. ab naxx ist (fast) alles lila. da muss man nichts mehr ändern, sondern kommt bereits als denkende person nicht mehr drum rum die epics sich genau anzusehen. allen andern kann man eh nicht mehr helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Seitenhieb:
3k dps für archavons kammer? gz du bist einer der dd um die ich mich reißen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da trifft man nur ledier alzu oft dinge wie:
- palatanks die blocken auslaufen lassen und sich wundern das sie sterben (gestern erst -.-)
- mießerable dd's die meinen man wirft ihnen wirklich immer das equip hinterher (tja neben target wechsel und vor der nova abhauen gehts es hier halt auch um genug schaden)
- heiler die im dmg meter mit über 1k dps auftauchen aber die grp dabei stirbt 


gruß Noregas


----------



## Latharíl (28. Juli 2009)

das hat ich bis naxx an




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matress (28. Juli 2009)

J_0_T schrieb:


> ^^
> 
> Bin mir schon am überlegen wenn ich auf meinen Realm jemandschreiben sehe EQ-Check ob ich net ne antwort drauf bringe ob er vlt nur gezogen werden will oder sich wenigstens sein equip erarbeiten möchte wenn er naxx 10 oder ne popelige Hero ini besuchen will. Und ja... ich habe schon gesehen das jemand für ne lausige Hero einen eq-check verlangte un sogar ansprüche gehoben hat das se mindestens epic sein sollten.
> 
> Da wür der "EQ"-Check meines vorposters perfekt sein (falls nach einstellen des posts jemand anderes sein sollte einfach den post mit EQ-Check suchen^^)



kenn ich!^^

wurde mit meinem dudu auch mal angemotzt weil ich als tank was aus ner hero gebraucht habe >.<
und hinterher wurde ich 3 tage gebannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FroggyStyle (28. Juli 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Itemhatz und sicht-und zeigbar besser sein wollen als der Andere.
> Konkurrenz ist eine starke Motivation dran zu bleiben und weiterzuspielen.
> 
> Blizz müsste bekloppt sein, das aus dem Spiel zu nehmen.



Da hast du schon recht, aber dann hätte Blizz keine Massenepix spammen dürfen zu 60er Zeiten wars wirklich nur den Raidgilden vorbehalten, Lila zu tragen. Wenn Blizz von sich aus mit Lila um sich schmeißt verliert Lila den Vorzeige-Bonus: 60er Fullepic - Krass / 80er Fullepic - pff, nix besonderes... 

Also wenn Blizz sich schon die eigenen Itemmotivationen zerschießt, können sie sie auch ganz rausnehmen! Oder Zwischenstufen einführen, was aber zu aufwendig wäre


----------



## Latharíl (28. Juli 2009)

Noregas-Baelgun schrieb:


> Soo mal zu dem ganzen dmg meter sind schlecht:
> 
> recount sortiert von der priorität her sowieso nach gesamtschaden und dann erst nach dps
> 
> ...




oh ja -.- deswegen hab ich mich am samstag ja auch tot gestellt XD

btw wenn n heiler im dmg meter auftaucht, dann sollte das eig in ulduar bei xt am herz sein...ansonsten hat der heiler da nichts zu suchen XD

un das palas mal was vergessen wie "hups, ich hätt mich ja kurz schilden können, als du ins ts gebrüllst hast das du kein mana mehr hast" wissen wir ja alle


----------



## Dregalos (28. Juli 2009)

lila sachen sollten bleiben, denn wenn ich mir nen Schurken zB anguck, davon hab ich NULL ahnung, kann ich anhand der werte nicht sagen wie gut/schlecht sien EQ is... das lila gibt wenigstens nen hinweis wo er es her hat.

Wenn die sachen weiß wären müsste dabiestehen von welchem Boss/welcher inni sie sind.


----------



## Omaleite (28. Juli 2009)

wenn man nur fullepic in solche inis reindarf wären sie niemals gecleart worden...so siehts aus..
bestes beispiel für ein wirklich gutes trinket der blauen sektion im vegleich zu den epics wäre auch das nexushorn, arka, damals auf 70..

ich kenn leute die sterben fullepic im flammenschlund in og, daher sollen die grad ma reden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



beschränkung aufs equip ist sowieso das bescheuertste seit abschaffung der ony pre


----------



## Matress (28. Juli 2009)

Omaleite schrieb:


> ich kenn leute die sterben fullepic im flammenschlund in og, daher sollen die grad ma reden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wenn du die komplette ini aufeinmal pullst wirst du immer von den orcs umgekickt und kannst nichts machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da bin ich als full-epic 80er schurke verreckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phelps023 (28. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man diese Farben noch? Selten heißt Lila schon lange nichtmehr.



Lila war auch nie etwas Seltenes. Seltene Items waren immer Orange z.b Ragnaros Hammer,  ThunderFury, Naxx Stäbe level 60. Die Illidan Schwerter sollten eigentlich auch Lila sein da sie leicht zu Farmen waren.


----------



## _Yo_ (28. Juli 2009)

Naja auf meinem Realm geht es nicht darum ob die Items lila sind sondern darum wie voll dein "Epic" Archievment ist. Also wieviele Teile du mit item lvl 210 oder so hast ich weiß die Zahl nicht genau.
Also würde es bei mir überhaupt keinen Unterschied machen.
Ich finde es durchaus sehr schade da ich nunmal auch bis auf ein Trinket komplett episch ausgestattet bin und nicht nach Ulduar komme. Mein Epic Archievment ist halb voll und der rest ist eben aus Naxx 10 was nur ein paar itemlevel drunter liegt..hab letztens die t7,5 schultern ergattert und die haben nunmal grade mal +10 bei allen Werten im Vergleich zu den t7..jedoch sind die t7 Schultern in dem Archievment nicht drin die t7,5 schon^^Ich fahr je nach Setup meine 3,5-4,5k Dps und fühle mich übergangen xD



Achso nochwas...viel Schlimmer find ich die Leute die fette Ansprüche bei Malygos haben dann die Gruppe vollmachen mit fetten Epic Leute wo ich nur durch lügen bei der SP Zahl reinkomme (; dann geht der Kampf los und ich bin unter den Top5 dds..aber das wirklich schlimme ist dann das man in P3 kommt und der halbe Raid es nicht gebacken kriegt und in den ersten Sekunden stirbt..und genau diese Leute sind es dann die auch sofort abhauen..Haben letztens Malygos nicht geschafft weil einfach immer zu beginn von P3 die hälfte schon tot war und man dann irgendwann nurnoch 5-10 Leute hatte die das konnten und dann hat der Dmg nicht gereicht..ich meine ich hab das auch nicht von Anfang an geblickt und musste bei meinen ersten Kills das lernen, aber ich bin nicht nach dem 2ten Wipe abgehaun..>.<


----------



## C0deX (28. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> Was würdet ihr davon halten, wenn die Items in WoW keine Farben mehr hätten?
> 
> ...



Das ist wie überall, immer weinen die Leute dies einfach nicht haben, ja ja die epics sind nicht entscheidend usw - ist genau wie die größe ist nicht entscheidend aber das sagen wie immer nur Leute die einfach nicht mithalten können. *Kopfschüttel* Geh erstmal bissi Hero - Naxx 10 -Naxx 25 usw schön nach der Reihe und dann denk an andere Sachen.


----------



## Matress (28. Juli 2009)

C0deX schrieb:


> Das ist wie überall, immer weinen die Leute dies einfach nicht haben, ja ja die epics sind nicht entscheidend usw - ist genau wie die größe ist nicht entscheidend aber das sagen wie immer nur Leute die einfach nicht mithalten können. *Kopfschüttel* Geh erstmal bissi Hero - Naxx 10 -Naxx 25 usw schön nach der Reihe und dann denk an andere Sachen.



skill > equip

mehr sag ich nich


----------



## Natsumee (28. Juli 2009)

Latharíl schrieb:


> btw wenn n heiler im dmg meter auftaucht, dann sollte das eig in ulduar bei xt am herz sein...ansonsten hat der heiler da nichts zu suchen XD



wieso? Meinst du es ist interessant dumm rumzustehen und warten bis mal wer dmg kriegt? Also vorallem bei trash wo eh genug heal da ist kann man ja ruhig schaden machen (solange nicht alle heier dmg machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dds tauchen ja auch im healmeter auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (28. Juli 2009)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Zeig mir ein blaues teil das mit epic mithalten kann :<
> 
> ausserdem finde ich das es da bleiben sollte, weil man meist nur so die qualitativen unterschiede erkennen kann
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Item hab ich noch immer in meinem Heiler equip, und sitze in Ulduar 10er rum- auf dem Weg zum General. Und im heilen kloppe ich mich weiterhin ständig um Platz 1 mit einem Heil Schamanen, der das Teil auch hat, und lassen den full epic Holy Priester locker hinter uns.

Gestern habe ich als Naxx 10er equipter Warlock den 2. Platz im DMG (ca. 2,8k bis 3k DPS) verteidigt.

Mit meinem Tank nutze ich immer noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, weil ich das Ding derzeit noch sehr gut finde.
Und ich finde es besser als manch ein episches trinket mit +Rüstung und +HP bei Benutzung...




Latharíl schrieb:


> (...)
> btw wenn n heiler im dmg meter auftaucht, dann sollte das eig in ulduar bei xt am herz sein...ansonsten hat der heiler da nichts zu suchen XD
> 
> un das palas mal was vergessen wie "hups, ich hätt mich ja kurz schilden können, als du ins ts gebrüllst hast das du kein mana mehr hast" wissen wir ja alle



Holy Paladin mit Richturteil für den Tempo Buff durch Skillung?
Oder Richturteil der Weisheit, drauf zu gehen und draufhauen auf den mob um bisseln Mana wiederzubekommen- man kann ja gleichzeitig weiterheilen, und lieber zu viel Mana als zu wenig...
Ne... sowas könnte ein Pala nich- kann ich nur durch Zufall nach mehr als 4 Jahren Pala Erfahrung.

Und zu deinem Vorurteil zum Pala:
Es ist auch bekannt, dass Schurken ablenken nich nutzen- macht keinen dmg.
Oder Jäger Totstellen nicht benutzen, um bei einem eventuellen wipe Ihre Repkosten zu retten.
Ebenfalls ist bekannt das sich Hexenmeister um Brunnen und Portstein setzen streiten- das kostet Seelensplitter. Der SS ist sowieso ein Streitthema.
Das Krieger mit nicht viel Intelligenz besegnet ist, wissen wir spätestens seitdem MOment, wo sie mit Donnerknall die Mobs aus´m CC holen.

Hachja... soviele Vorurteile und so wenig Zeit sie aufzuschreiben...


----------



## C0deX (28. Juli 2009)

Matress schrieb:


> skill > equip
> 
> mehr sag ich nich




Equip + Skill > Skill > Equip

Naja aber Leute die gut sind haben Equip von alleine mit der Zeit denn die wissen schon was sie brauchen und wo sie es holen. Der Rest der Gimps kann weiter Deinen Spruch verwenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lordaeron.Supay (28. Juli 2009)

Manchmal is die Frage total hol (dailie hero z.b. ... wtf is nur ne ini) aber son naxx25er/ulduar10er/ulduar25er - wenns nich leute aus der gilde sind sehe ich nicht ein frischen 80er twinktwinktwinks durch zu schleifen. 

Hin und wieder gibts auf die Frage "eq??" aber auch nur die Antwort "grün / blau" beantwortet oder n link ins amory... gerade wenns um ne ini geht.


----------



## Matress (28. Juli 2009)

C0deX schrieb:


> Equip + Skill > Skill > Equip
> 
> Naja aber Leute die gut sind haben Equip von alleine mit der Zeit denn die wissen schon was sie brauchen und wo sie es holen. Der Rest der Gimps kann weiter Deinen Spruch verwenden
> 
> ...



ich bin full epic ! 
aber es ist nunmal tatsache das skill wichtiger is als equip 
aber da du ja anscheinend zu wenig liebe bekommst flame on!


----------



## Noregas-Baelgun (28. Juli 2009)

Matress schrieb:


> ich bin full epic !
> aber es ist nunmal tatsache das skill wichtiger is als equip
> aber da du ja anscheinend zu wenig liebe bekommst flame on!



skill ist wichtig, aber ohne equip mach ich immer noch kein dmg oder fress als tank zu viel schaden oder bin als heiler oom. oder zu deutsch: auf dauer bist du ohne beides verloren. 

wo ich allerdings recht geben muss erst kommt skill, aber trotzdem bitte erst in naxx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (28. Juli 2009)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Zeig mir ein blaues teil das mit epic mithalten kann :<
> 
> ausserdem finde ich das es da bleiben sollte, weil man meist nur so die qualitativen unterschiede erkennen kann
> 
> ...


Da gibt es einige ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

..und anscheinend hat Dir die TE´in eins gezeigt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

..ich hab keine Lust zu suchen, aber auch mir sind einige Teile bekannt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matress (28. Juli 2009)

Noregas-Baelgun schrieb:


> skill ist wichtig, aber ohne equip mach ich immer noch kein dmg oder fress als tank zu viel schaden oder bin als heiler oom. oder zu deutsch: auf dauer bist du ohne beides verloren.
> 
> wo ich allerdings recht geben muss erst kommt skill, aber trotzdem bitte erst in naxx
> 
> ...



sage ja auch garnich das equip nich wichtig is das n healer mit max-skill in naxx verkackt weil er grünes bc-equip is klar. aber nur wenn ein healer ohne skill full epic is heisst das nich das er es schafft hdz4, burg oder nexus zu healen.

so wars gemeint^^


----------



## C0deX (28. Juli 2009)

Matress schrieb:


> ich bin full epic !
> aber es ist nunmal tatsache das skill wichtiger is als equip
> aber da du ja anscheinend zu wenig liebe bekommst flame on!




Tja Fullepic und Fullepic sind schon Unterschiede, bist Du überall best in Slot? Mittlerweile brauchst Du keinen Skill mehr in WoW, wenn ja sag mir mal wo. Die Leute holen sich die Epics 4 free und können überall mit. Sachen wie Du bist die Bombe, Feenschreiter vom Norden, Geistertöten außerhalb der Gruppe gibts schon lange nicht mehr also weiß ich nicht was Du von Skill laberst. Fakt ist jemand mit gutem Equip und ner Faceroll Klasse wie Schurke kann im dmg auch Leute mit angeblichen "Skill" locker schlagen. Solltest Du paar Tage länger spielen und kein Wotlk oder BC Kind sein solltest Du das wissen. Tanken und Heilen ist mittlerweile auch anspruchslos, ich wüsste nicht wann ich mal in Wotlk oom gegangen bin und wann der Tank mal in einem Raid nicht gereicht hätte. Überleg Dir das mal und dann sprech von Skill. Aber ich lass Dir mal Deinen Glauben an Skill und Herausforderung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich raide jetzt mit dem 2 Twink weil ich mit Rest schon alles hab und auf 3.2 warte und hab mehr Spaß wie mit dem Main weil mit Full T6 konnte man schon am Anfang locker alles in der 1-2 ID clearen.


----------



## LordKlobb (28. Juli 2009)

hab jetz nich alles gelesn sry, 

aber der größte unterschied um items zu erkennen die besser oder schlechter sind ist neben der farbe doch wohl der zusatz item lvl 213 oder 219 oder 232 etc---

denk wenn jemand full 232 eq hat, dann kann er angeben wie groß sein ***** ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hipp (28. Juli 2009)

eins der hauptprobleme is meiner meinung nach, dass zu classic zeiten relativ klar war, wenn jmd epic war, dass er auch wenigstens etwas skill hatte, weil man sonst halt gar nich ran kam.
der dps und epix vergleich beruht auch darauf,dass jmd der seinen char noch nie gespielt hat, eventuell ebay oder einfach nur von nem freund, innerhalb weniger tage trotzdem voll episch sein kann...
und woran soll sich jmd, der eigentlich keine ahnung von der klassenmechanik hat orientieren wenn nich an der seltenheitsfarbe?! 
denn wirklich schlechter bzw spielentscheidend schlechter sind die wenigsten lila farbenden sachen.
bwl oder naxx zu 60er zeiten hätten die wenigsten gilden jmd mit "ziehen" können. in naxx 25 im mom reichen 10-15 spieler ,die wissen was sie tun....


----------



## Crodar (28. Juli 2009)

Am besten find ich es, wenn mitten in der Instanz auf einmal jemand gekickt wird, weil er nicht genügend ..ps macht.
Ein Traum: ID fuer den Jenigen versaut, der freut sich bestimmt.
Als ob, das immer an ein zwei Leuten liegt. Man kann, gerade im 25er auch locker mit 22-23 Leuten den jeweiligen Boss schaffen.
Der RL sollte lieber mal auf frühzeitiges unnützes Sterben, kein Bufffood, keine Sockel (da Übergangsequipp) achten.
Man kann sich auch ne blaue Hose mit dicken Steinen und Fäden voll hauen. Da kostet auch nicht die Welt und Kohle ist derzeit ja so oder so über genug da.
Aber da kann man halt sehen, wer Ahnung hat und wer nicht.

Gruß Crodar


----------



## Lordaeron.Supay (28. Juli 2009)

oh wir sind wieder bei skill > equip.

mal abgesehen von den 50k Goldbietern.... meint ihr wenn da jemand vor euch steht mit soweit Bis Gear wird von seiner Gilde gezogen und krieg alle teile weil er gut blasen kann?


@crodar 
joar dann mach ma die hardmodes mit 22 leuten


----------



## FroggyStyle (28. Juli 2009)

Hipp schrieb:


> bwl oder naxx zu 60er zeiten hätten die wenigsten gilden jmd mit "ziehen" können. in naxx 25 im mom reichen 10-15 spieler ,die wissen was sie tun....



Zu 60er Zeiten gabs auch genug Schnarchnasen und Kaffeekocher, das wurde dann durch die anderen 39 ausgebügelt...


----------



## Thedynamike (28. Juli 2009)

Passt auf, mit 3.2 wird alles noch viel Schlimmer, wenn Ulduar Marken in Heroics droppen und T9-Marken bei Heroic-Dailys verteilt werden.
Dann heisst es wieso "LFG Nexus heroic, mind. 4k DPS - Nur Markenrun" - Twinks adé!


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (28. Juli 2009)

Ich bin stark dafür das die farbe Lila weiterhin bestehen bleibt weiö für Innis wie Ulduar 25er ist es wichtig das die Leute gutes Eqip haben. Natürlich sind solche sachen wie blaue Schmuckteile kein Problem und viele sind besser als Epische aber wenn man so den Fall hat das ein Boss enrage geht und du siehst das dmg fehlt und du dann im dmg meter siehst das ein paar "dd´s" unter dem Tank im Dmg-Meter liegen obwohl keiner im Kampf gestorben ist dann fragst du dich doch auch schon mal woran das bei ihnen liegt
Ich will hier nicht sagen das Lila ein Garannt für Skill ist deshalb finde ich Dmg-Meter so verdammt wichtig weil dort ein Afk-Full-Episch-Imba-DD sofort auffällt



Latharíl schrieb:


> bsp.
> 
> archa10er:
> 
> ...



Das hier wäre ein gutes Beispiel der epische Hunter war ein Bm (sonst hätt er die Geisterbestie nicht) und anscheinend die ganze Zeit afk, Hand in der Hose; was weiss ich und hat nur sein pet draufgeschickt im Dmg meter könnte man das jetzt sehr gut sehen und diesem Hunter einen Anschiss verpassen oder zur Not kicken
Bei dem Grün/Blau Eqipten Hunter sieht man an seinen 2k dps, dass er sich sehr anstrengt und dort finde ich hat er auch eine Berechtigung mitgehen zu dürfen.

Aber in Raids die sehr viele Dps Bosse haben kannst du nicht mit Grün-Blauem Eqip rumgammeln weil es weniger dmg macht als Episches und hierbei denke ich an Epische Sachen von 213 aufwärts.
Es wäre ja auch unfair wenn 4-5 Leute von dem Rest durch eine Inni gezogen werden (Ulduar 25er oder auch 10er 1-2 Leute) und diese dann ihre 1,5k dps machen und der Rest bei 4-6k liegt im besten Fall und dann die Grün/Blauen den anderen den von ihnen Hart verdiehnten Loot wegwürfeln.
Daher sind sowohl die Farben als auch ein gutes Dmg meter wichtig.


----------



## landogarner (28. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> O.o Meinst du das wirklich so wie dus schreibst?
> Oder hast du dich da grad verschriebn? ^^



ja und nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 diskriminieren im Wortsinn, also "zur Unterscheidung" nicht um grün/blau equippte auszugrenzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noizycat (28. Juli 2009)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Zeig mir ein blaues teil das mit epic mithalten kann :<


Alle blauen Teile auf gleichem Itemlevel? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber weil du konkret fragst, sag ich nur die Barriere aus Azjol, die so mancher Tank selbst in Ulduar noch trägt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Von mir aus können sie die Farben gern abschaffen und nur das Itemlevel behalten. Daran erkennt man gut genug, woher das Item ca. stammen muss.


----------



## Hexacoatl (28. Juli 2009)

Die verschiedenen Farben spiegeln schlicht das Potential eines Gegenstandes wieder, da sich auf einem Itemlevel 200 epischem Item mehr verteilte Itempunkte befinden als auf einem gleichstufigen blauen Item, ob diese auch Sinnvoll verteilt sind ist wiederum eine ganz andere Frage, aber spätestens ab Itemlevel 219 sollte jedem klar sein ob episch oder blau besser ist.

Ich selbst tanke gerne auch mal in Ulduar10/25 mit meinem Paladin und trage als Schmuckstück (der Slot in dem wohl die meisten noch ein blaues Item haben würden) folgendes Item:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




welches ich zum Ausbau meiner HP durchaus als sehr gut empfinde, zumiondest bis:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




den Slot füllt.



Zu den Recount-Dps Jüngern kann ich nur sagen, es ist meiner Meinung nach nicht so wichtig wieviel Dps jemand fährt, wenn er sie beständig fährt, so sind mir 500dps weniger bei einem DD der den gesammten Kampf Schaden macht lieber, als 500dps mehr bei einem DD, der nach 30sek. Bosskampf im Dreck liegt. Hier macht es der Gesammtschaden, und da bin ich immer froh wenn ich DD´ler im Raid habe die aufgrund Ihrer Dps und Ihrer Überlebensfähigkeit auch den ersten Platz im Recount erreichen wollen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (28. Juli 2009)

FroggyStyle schrieb:


> Da hast du schon recht, aber dann hätte Blizz keine Massenepix spammen dürfen zu 60er Zeiten wars wirklich nur den Raidgilden vorbehalten, Lila zu tragen. Wenn Blizz von sich aus mit Lila um sich schmeißt verliert Lila den Vorzeige-Bonus: 60er Fullepic - Krass / 80er Fullepic - pff, nix besonderes...
> 
> Also wenn Blizz sich schon die eigenen Itemmotivationen zerschießt, können sie sie auch ganz rausnehmen! Oder Zwischenstufen einführen, was aber zu aufwendig wäre



nenen das ist wie die Möhre und der Esel.
Wenn du die Möhre zu weit vom Esel weg hältst läuft er nicht. Und das war zu Classic Zeiten so.
Da ging das Konkurrenzgetue nur unter den Pros, der große Rest hatte da eh keine Chancen.
Deswegen war es ja grade so klug die Möhre ein wenig näher ranzuholen bzw. den Esel auch mal abbeißen zu lassen.

(Bitte nicht den Vergleich mit dem Esel krumm nehmen, ich gehöre selber zu der Eselgruppe, das ist nur eine Metapher)


----------



## Crodar (28. Juli 2009)

@Lordaeron.Supay
Die Hardmodes versucht man bestimmt nicht random und daher schleichen sich die "anders"-equippten wohl auch gar nicht ein.

@Hexacoatl:
Ich kann und muss Dir voll und ganz zustimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Ohrensammler:
Ruhm und Ehre den Eseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jeedai (28. Juli 2009)

Irgendwie wurde das Thema doch schon x-mal durchgekaut.

@ die Threaderstellerin, dein Rl in dem Emalonraid war nen Honk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Prinizp und die allgemeine Meinung:

Sicherlich ist ein gewissen EQ notwendig, erst recht wenn man Ulduar Hardmodes angeht z.b. Os +3 D Wo es mehr oder weniger auf puren Dmg ankommt. Aber Skill macht denk ich immer noch mehr aus. Alleine durch Movement (was so wie gar nimmer vorhanden ist [so kommt es mir jedenfalls vor]) kann man vieles wegmachen. 

Davon abgesehen, ich lese immer das iwelche Leute mit ihren epics posen... Oo Ich hab noch nie irgend einen Trottel gesehen, der meinte "Hier guckt mein tolles EQ an ihr nerds"

so und nun zum Schluss bzgl. Recount. ich wage zu behaupten, das mind 80% der Leute dieses Addon nicht verstanden haben oder verstehen, welche Möglichkeiten es hat und was man alles erfahren kann. Nur als kleines Beispiel: Ich nutze es unter anderen dazu zu sehen, welcher Spell/Attacke bei mir wie oft pariert oder ausgewichen wurde. Was der Grund für meine Tod war, ja man kann sehen welchen heal man gekommen hat und welchen Dmg. Was decursen angeht, was gecrittet hat. es gibt so viele tolle möglichkeiten, die einem helfen seine eigene Leistung zu verbessern. 

Aber der otto normal wow'ler guckt auf gesamtschaden dps bzw. gesamtheilung hps. Ja ich weiß es gibt genug idioten, die damit ihren E-PE*** messen. solche leute beachte ich nichtmal und wenn doch, dann lach ich sie aus.

Also bitte hört auf dauernd Recount zu verteufeln, nur weil ein Großteil der Nutzer nicht damit umgehen können.


----------



## abe15 (28. Juli 2009)

Die Idee bringt nix. Egal ob die Leute voll Lila oder voll Weiß sind, es stecken weiterhin die selben Gimps drunter :/


----------



## Nexilein (28. Juli 2009)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Zeig mir ein blaues teil das mit epic mithalten kann :<



Ganz simpel. Ich habe 2 Ulduar Epics rumliegen die ich nicht anziehen kann weil mir dann Defwertung fehlt. Wenn ich mein Epicschmuckstück ohne Defwertung durch das blaue Trinket aus HdB hero ersetze kann ich meine Stats deutlich verbessern weil ich die beiden Ulduar Epics anziehen kann, und werde vorerst nix mit einem Epic Trinket ohne +Defwertung anfangen können


----------



## Hellfire1337 (28. Juli 2009)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> *Zeig mir ein blaues teil das mit epic mithalten kann* :<





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw-.- just for the troll
btt: Ich finde, dass es eine absolute Frechheit ist, jemanden aus so einem fadenscheinigen Grund nicht mitzunehmen.
Ich selbst raide mit meinem Tank ulduar 10er komplett durch, habe aber erst vor zwei Tagen die Samtige Essenz bekommen. Vorher hatte ich dieses Schmuckstück:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Doch machte mich das zu einem schlechten Tank? Ich würde ganz entschieden sagen NEIN!
Mfg Hell


----------



## ImbaRoXXorPriest (28. Juli 2009)

nehmen wir an, das alles weiß ist. Auch die seltenen Kräuter etc. Wie viel würden denn die gegenstände im AH nur noch kosten?


----------



## Schmiddel (28. Juli 2009)

Dito, mein Feral-Tank rennt auch noch mit der Samtigen Essenz rum. Das 2te Trinket ist aus Ulduar 10er von Ignis. Desweitern hab ich 2 Epic-Trinkets in der Tasche (Das Marken-Trinket und aus Naxx 25er) die bei Bedarf angelegt werden. Ich bevorzuge aber trotzdem das Blaue. Ein vergleichbares gibts bei Yoggi 10er.


----------



## CrazyDisco (28. Juli 2009)

Die Farbe ändert sich, die Dropprate und Ähnliches bleibt so, wie es bislang ist.


----------



## Füchtella (28. Juli 2009)

Huhu und so!

Da hast du ja ein lustiges Thema losgetreten. Obwohl es natürlich völlig belanglos ist, denn ich rechne nicht damit, dass Blizzard dieses Farbkonzept je ändern wird. Und du vermutlich auch nicht. *kichert*
Offen gestanden ist mir persönlich völlig wurscht wie andere ausgerüstet sind.
Ich habe noch nie - wirklich noch nie - im Arsenal geschaut, ob jemand blau oder lila ist, wie hoch sein Itemlevel ist, oder sowas. Und da sobwohl ich in der Organisation von 2 Raidgruppen beteiligt bin. 
Allerdings sind wir Stammgruppen. Wenn da ein Neuer mit mag, ist mir egal, wie der ausgerüstet ist. Ist er gut ausgerüstet - prima. Ist er schlecht ausgerüstet - kein Ding. Nach 2 Ausflügen ist er dann gut ausgerüstet, und hat dabei nichtmal wem was weggewürfelt.
Viel wichtiger ist mir, ob dieser jemand ein netter Mitspieler, engagiert und lernfähig ist.
Und darüber sagt Ausrüstung wirklich nur sehr, sehr wenig aus.
Ein gemeinsamer Instanzausflug in eine beliebige 5er heroic dagegen viel.

Fazit:
Farben abschaffen hätte ich kein Problem mit. mir würde nichts, wirklich gar nichts, fehlen.

So, und auf diesen Beitrag muss ich antworten, weil's einfach reizt hihi.


Proph! schrieb:


> Eine gute Idee! Nur leider würde für 50% der Spieler dann WoW zu langweilig werden.


Und? Es langweilen sich jetzt schon verschiedene Leute, was mich aber nie gekratzt hat.



> Sobald man lvl 80 erreicht hat will man full lila sein, das nunmal ein Statussymbol auch wenns kein problem mehr ist und alles andere als schwer.


Man nicht. Du vielelicht. Und ein Statussymbol muss shcon etwas besonderes sein,w as nicht jeder hat. Auf lila Krams trifft das schon lang nicht mehr zu.



> aber eins steht fest, würds keine farben mehr geben wär das für viele ein motivationseinbruch und somit auch ein hoher spieler verlust für wow.


Hmhm, ja es würden wohl einige Spieler gehen. Von "Verlust" würde ich aber nicht sprechen. Von denen würde ich keinen vermissen, glaub mir. Blizzard würde die vermissen - und deswegen würde Blizzard das auch nicht machen.

mfg


----------



## Boggle-Cith (28. Juli 2009)

Epics sind heutzutage keine "Seltenheiten" mehr. 

Classic: Kurz vor Anfang BC war man gerade mal so Fullepic nach Wochenlangen Questreihen und gefarme.
BC: Man gehe uns BG und hole  sich einfach mal ein paar Epics für Ehre oder die Implementierten Marken/Hero Instanzen.
WOTLK: OMG HILFE. Ich werde erdrückt!

Selbst zum Ende hin von BC hatte ich gerade mal die T6 Schultern+Gürtel... Jetzt? Ich habe 3 komplette Gears full-Epic Ulduar25.... Und WotLK is noch garnich so alt.

Selbst mein Hexer den ich seit 2 Wochen auf 80 habe is beinahe full Epic. (ein paar sachen fehlen noch). Und macht seine 3-3,2k DPSs. Und trotzdem.... sagen desswegen Epics alles aus? Nö. Wer damals bei Archimonde das allertollste Gear hatte aber das Movement nicht beherrscht war damals ne Lachnummer.. der Wasserträger... die 0815... nicht mehr. Heute kann jeder grün-Equippte den Leviatan legen(kein Scherz).

Woroauf ich hinaus will: Epics sind wichtig um in den Endcontent reinzukommen (quasi die Eintrittskarte), aber irgendwann trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen. Spätestens wenn man bei Flickwerk sieht dass du nur 900dps fährst oder sich bei Mimiron jedes mal von der Lasersalve erwischen lässt.

Wie schon erwähnt wurde Skill->GUTE Epics, non-Skill->Emalon-Epics 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die wirklichen Prunkstücke werden nur die guten Spieler haben. Ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sulli (28. Juli 2009)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Zeig mir ein blaues teil das mit epic mithalten kann :<




Ach da gibs einige blaue wo die Stats für den Char besser sind als nen Epic
habe im mom keine lust zu verlinken obwohl ich einige zeigen könnte.. und weg ^^


----------



## The-Dragon (28. Juli 2009)

@TE: Wenn ein Raidleiter dich wegen deiner blauen Schmuckstücke nicht mitnimmt, kannst du eigentlich froh drüber sein. Wer Ahnung hat vom Spiel weiß, dass Schmuckstücke ebenso wie Relikte da eine Ausnahme sind, da spielen nämlich weniger die Werte eine Rolle als der tatsächliche Effekt. Wurden ja schon einige gute Beispiele gepostet.

Wie auch schon erwähnt wurde, wäre das Abschaffen der Item-Farbe unnütz. Viel sinnvoller wäre es, einige weitere Item-Farben einzuführen. Zum Beispiel Items bis 213 lila, 219+226 eine andere Farbe und 232-245 wieder eine andere Farbe. Mittlerweile ist die Spanne der "Epics" nämlich viel zu groß.

Mal abgesehen davon geht der Trend zumindest bei uns auf dem Server mehr auf Skill. Epics hat Jeder, das heißt aber nicht, dass er sich auch bei einem Boss bewegen kann und die Ansagen des RLs versteht und befolgt. Denn bei Bossen wie Hodir oder auch Yogg-Saron nützt mir selbst ein 10k dps DD nix, wenn er nach ein paar Sekunden schon tot ist. Dafür haben wir den Failbot, der zumindest im gildeninternen 10er zum Einsatz kommt. Dieser zeigt, wer wie oft Bosseffekte abgekriegt hat, die man eigentlich vermeiden sollte (Runen bei Hodir, Flammenstrahlen bei Ignis, Feuer bei Klingenschuppe etc.)

Zum Thema Classic: Klar war es da noch sehr aufwendig, an Epics zu kommen, ich denke da nur mal an die T3-Quests. Nicht nur, das man da viel Glück brauchte, um das nötige Item überhaupt zu kriegen, man musste auch oft genug gehen und ne wirklich gute Gilde haben, um den Rest der Quests-Items zusammen zu kriegen.

Das andere, große Problem ist, das die Leute einfach zu schnell auf 80 kommen, auch die Twinks. Die ganzen Inis bis WotlK werden meist ausgelassen oder einfach nur gezogen. Und auf 80 hat man dann nicht wirklich viel Ahnung, wie man seine Klasse am Besten im Raid spielt und welche Fähigkeiten man überhaupt hat (kann mich da noch an nen Hexer erinnern, der sein Zauberbuch seit lvl60 nicht mehr aufgemacht hatte und dementsprechend nicht mehr seiner Zauber kannte).

Übrigens kann man momentan eigentlich schon auf den ersten Blick erkennen, woher zumindest ein paar der Items eines Chars stammen. Einen Ulduar-equippten Tank lässt sich genauso gut von nem blau-equippten Tank unterscheiden, wie ein Schurke oder Magier.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (28. Juli 2009)

Bruti schrieb:


> ...
> aber zum dps in ak25 ^^ ich finde es teilweise lustig und erschreckend, wenn der gildenmeister blaue leute kickt, die dennoch mehr schaden machen als full epic leute. als mein hexer twink 80 war, hatte ich, mit dem hergestelltem set, auch deutlich mehr schaden gemacht als t7 leute, die ihre klasse nicht spielen konnten.
> ...



War bei mir letztens auch so. Der Raidleader warnte mich (aufgrund schlechtem eq) mich zu kicken, falls ich nicht genug dmg mach. Und siehe da, 3 im dmg und einige fullepics waren unterm Tank :=)




Belphega schrieb:


> Solche Leute kommen dann meist mit..
> 
> "Sry bei mir lagts hier voll"
> "Ich hab ne gelbe Latenz"
> ...



Manche Leute sagen aber auch die Wahrheit. Bei mir hats letztens auch sehr stark gelaggt (es folgten auch discs) und wenns so laggt, kann man einfach nicht gut dps fahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## justblue (28. Juli 2009)

Da die erdrückende Mehrheit aller Items mittelerweile lila ist, wäre ich eher dafür zusätzliche Farben einzuführen, damit wieder eine Unterscheidung getroffen werden kann. Es gibt in WotLK Epics mit Item-Level 213 und bald welche mit 258. Eigentlich ist der von dir gewünschte Zustand ja schon erreicht. Es gibt fast nur eine Farbe, der Rest dient nur noch der Orientierung von Verzauberern, die damit wissen, was beim dissen herauskommt, und Raidleitern, die keine Ahnung haben und daher ausschließlich auf die Farbe sehen.


----------



## Strappleberry (28. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Das ist wahr. Aber im realen Leben will ja auch keine Sau "lila" sein :}
> Ich glaub ich bin die einzige in meinem Bekanntenkreis der die Farbe violett gefällt. Ingame wollns plötzlich alle.
> 
> :}



Stimmt nich :/ ich <3 Lila ! deswegen is bei mir im Rl das meiste halt wirklich Lila o_o  

naja Btt. das man halt durchs Equip in irgend eine Schublade gesteckt wird find ich auch unverständlich. Und es sind wirklich meistens die Leute, die eben weder Skill noch Equip haben. (was eigentlich sehr paradox ist)
hatte da bis jetzt eigentlich immer glück beim Rnd Gruppen suchen(war ohnehin nur Naxx und Ak), obwohl ich bis vor kurzem noch mit dem blauen Manaregg-Schmuckteil aus Hdb Hero rumgelaufen bin (einfach weil weder Maly noch Flamelevi ihr Episches nie rausgerückt haben[-.-] ) . Nunja ist eventuell auch etwas Serverbedingt


----------



## riggedi (28. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Und in Instanzen wie Ulduar..  zählt einfach nur noch der Dmg :-/
> Schade - aber ist leider so.


Da muss ich Dir widersprechen. Wer in Ulduar vorankommen will, muss weitaus mehr leisten, als nur ordentlich DMG zu fahren. Sicher, wer sich an Hard Modes orientiert, muss auch sein Quentchen Schaden fahren, aber Movement und Koordinatin sind da primäre Ziele, die man sich stecken muss.

Riggedi


----------



## Assor (28. Juli 2009)

Falsch ein blaues Item mit dem Itemlevel 200 ist definitv statistisch schlechter als ein lila Item auf dem selben Itemlevel.
http://www.wowwiki.com/Item_level


> The third and final modification takes into account item quality. The end result is a calculated value for item level.
> 
> * Uncommon   ilvl = ItemSlotValue * 2.0 + 8.00
> * Rare:           ilvl = ItemSlotValue * 1.8 + 0.75
> * Epic:            ilvl = ItemSlotValue * 1.2 + 26



Folglich werden die Stats auf Blauen Items anhand ihres spezifischen Wertes der Blizzard Wertliste mit 1.8 multipliziert, zudem wird der Wert 0.75 als Basis genommen. Bei Lila Items hingegen ist der Wert des Multiplaktors nur 1.2, die Basis hingegen 26.
Daraus lässt sich errechnen, dass umso höher das Itemlevel, desto besser sind die Epics im Vergleich zu den Rares!

Folglich ist Naxx10 > Blaue Hero Items! (Sofern die Stats der jeweiligen Specc entsprechend nützlich sind)


----------



## Rantja (28. Juli 2009)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Zeig mir ein blaues teil das mit epic mithalten kann :<
> ......



Für normale Sachen würde ich sagen, ich kenne keins, aber bei Schmuckstücken trifft das nicht zu.Schmiedeglut ist schon eines von den Teilen. Bringt einen locker richtung Hitcap und das Ding procct wie blöde, gerade für eine Eule genial. 



Latharíl schrieb:


> aber das ganze lila zeug hat ne höhere rüstungsstufe, was dir in ulduar ungemein von nützen is z.b.



Seitwann haben Trinkets Rüstungsstufen? Der Rest von ihr ist doch episch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zum Topic: Ein Farbreset wird nichts ändern und Recount ist und bleibt unerläßlich. Und das schöne ist, es gibt soviele gute WoW Spieler, daß ich mich mit den Idioten doch gar nicht abgeben muß und die Nerven, um mich darüber aufzuregen, sind mir nun wirklich zu schaden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wonder123 (28. Juli 2009)

ich bin bis vor kurzem immernoch mit meinem maggi trinket und dem trinket aus za rumgelaufen....

bei meinem 1. naxx 10er run hatte cih eine seeeehr freundliche gruppe die mir jeden boss kurz erklärt hat und auch nachgefragt hat ob ich ihn verstanden hab...ich hab kein einziges mal mist gebaut...die haben mich gelobt...ich hab viele epiXXXX abgestaubt...und die leute auf die fl gepackt... und mich bedankt...


----------



## kingkryzon (28. Juli 2009)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Zeig mir ein blaues teil das mit epic mithalten kann :<


blaue items mit wk statt ruf items oder hero ini items nur mit ap bzw bw da sind die blauen wenn man aufs cap von 26 kommt lichtjahre besser Oo


----------



## Belphega (28. Juli 2009)

Ich hab auch meine Stammgruppe.. wir gehn aber nur 10er.
Unsere Gruppe ist ziemlich seltsam aufgebaut, aber wir haben Naxx trotzdem an einem Abend fertig.
(Auch in der ersten ID gecleared weil die Leute unglaublich gut zusammenspieln)


Wir haben, auf Platz1 unseres Dmgs 
...eine Feralkatze. Nicht vollepisch - fährt durchschnittlich 3,8k dps.

Gefolgt von mir und unserem zweiten Eleschami, welcher ebenfalls noch 2 blaue Ringe an hat, einem fullepic Destro-Hexer, einem blau-lila Mage und nem Moonkin mit Healequipment. Unser Palaheiler hatte bis vor kurzem noch 2 grüne Ringe an und unsere Priesterin hat ein Manaproblem.

Aber Instanzen wie Archa/Naxx und Obsi10 sind kein Problem für uns.
Wir warn am Anfang alle fast blau equiped, aber dank Sockel und Verzauberungen - und nem guten Maß an Zusammenspiel - habn wir uns durchgekämpft wie ganz große.

Wir arbeiten grad an Obsi mit 2 Drachen.
Ulduar sind bislang nur die ersten 2 Bosse gefalln weils halt ein bisschen am Schaden fehlt.
__

Es ist hirnrissig zu glauben, das Emalon Ulduar-Niveau ist, nur weil er T8 dropt.
Und leider tun das 90% der Randomgruppenleiter..


----------



## FroggyStyle (28. Juli 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> nenen das ist wie die Möhre und der Esel.
> Wenn du die Möhre zu weit vom Esel weg hältst läuft er nicht. Und das war zu Classic Zeiten so.
> Da ging das Konkurrenzgetue nur unter den Pros, der große Rest hatte da eh keine Chancen.
> Deswegen war es ja grade so klug die Möhre ein wenig näher ranzuholen bzw. den Esel auch mal abbeißen zu lassen.
> ...



Im Moment scheint der arme Esel an den vielen Möhren zu ersticken, oder er ist zu fett geworden um überhaupt noch laufen zu können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich mag Metaphern auch, man kann sie schön ausmalen




ImbaRoXXorPriest schrieb:


> nehmen wir an, das alles weiß ist. Auch die seltenen Kräuter etc. Wie viel würden denn die gegenstände im AH nur noch kosten?



Der Bedarf an weißem Frostlotus bleibt genauso hoch wie bisher, das selbe gilt auch für arktische Pelze und den ganzen anderen Kram. Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmen den Preis, nicht die Farbe...



Assor schrieb:


> Falsch ein blaues Item mit dem Itemlevel 200 ist definitv statistisch schlechter als ein lila Item auf dem selben Itemlevel.
> 
> Folglich werden die Stats auf Blauen Items anhand ihres spezifischen Wertes der Blizzard Wertliste mit 1.8 multipliziert, zudem wird der Wert 0.75 als Basis genommen. Bei Lila Items hingegen ist der Wert des Multiplaktors nur 1.2, die Basis hingegen 26.
> Daraus lässt sich errechnen, dass umso höher das Itemlevel, desto besser sind die Epics im Vergleich zu den Rares!
> ...



Wenn man nur den Gegenstand betrachtet, mag das vielleicht stimmen... Nur jede Klasse braucht andere Werte und da gibts nun mal einige Werte auf epix die für die jeweilige Klasse vollkommen fürn Ar... sind! Und deshalb ist das blaue Item auf jedenfall vorzuziehen und somit besser für den Char! Was du ja auch selbst in Klammern dazuschreibst. Hättest du die Klammern weggelassen und deren Inhalt an den Anfang gesetzt, hättest dir den Rest sparen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Darum geht doch (fast) die ganze Diskussion.


----------



## Thrainan (28. Juli 2009)

Bei 3,8k dps fehlt euch für ulduar kein schaden. Da muss es woanders hacken.


----------



## Belphega (28. Juli 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Bei 3,8k dps fehlt euch für ulduar kein schaden. Da muss es woanders hacken.



Das ist aber leider nur einer (:
Wir Eleschamis fahrn etwa 3,3k
Der Hexer etwa 3k
Der Mage bei etwa 2,6k
Der Dudu ebenfalls bei etwa 2,5k
Und dazu habn wir zwei Kriegertanks die wenig austeiln ;}

Und ab und zu specct der Moonkin oder einer von uns Schamis auf Heal um ._.
Es is ein harter Kampf, weil wir halt kaum 25er-Items habn. Aber wir halten uns gut.


----------



## Voldemôrd (28. Juli 2009)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Zeig mir ein blaues teil das mit epic mithalten kann :<


Es gibt haufenweise  blaue rufitems die besser sind als 10er naxx epics!


----------



## skyline930 (28. Juli 2009)

Geile Idee eig. Alle Items sind normal weiß und Punkt. Itemlevel auch abschaffen, dass man nur das Item sieht und das wars. Vielleicht T-Set Items iwie blau machen oder so oder lila lassen, aber den rest nur weiß.


----------



## Mitzy (28. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Das ist aber leider nur einer (:
> Wir Eleschamis fahrn etwa 3,3k
> Der Hexer etwa 3k
> Der Mage bei etwa 2,6k
> ...



Ich gestehe das ich das Ulduar 10er Thema bei dir nun nicht ganz verfolgt habe, aber als Leiter einer kleinen SG sage ich es mal so:
Wenn Ihr Naxx 10er locker abfarmt, und auch sonst nur mäßige Probleme habt- geht mal nach Ulduar und versucht Euch da.
Es macht wirklich spaß^^... Wir fingen an, als wir Naxx 10er 1 1/2 Monate auf Farmstatus hatten, und fast wirklich alles gedisst wurde. 
Wir fingen mit Ulduar an und kamen am Anfang bei Ignis nicht weiter- Kologarn war auch schon zu schwer für uns.
Mittlerweile, so nach...euh... 1 bis 2 Monaten hauen wir uns den Weg bis zum General Trash frei und wipen hauptsächtlich an Mimiron.

Achja, und als Tipp- wenn Ihr den ersten Boss macht, lasst lieber eventuelles Blinzeln und (bei den Kriegsmaschinen) Turbo- Booster (bei Rampen), ansonsten fallt Ihr, eventuell, wie unser Mage nur allzu gerne durch die Welt ;D


----------



## Rygel (28. Juli 2009)

eine nette idee. ich fände es gut. allerdings darf man nicht außer acht lassen was für einen immenz großen faktor NEID und POSING bei WoW ausmacht. würde man die farblichen unterteilungen grün-blau-lila aus dem spiel nehmen wette ich, würde alles am durchschnittlichen itemlevel festgemacht werden, den ein spieler trägt. schnell gäbe es addons mit denen man flott diesen durchschnittlichen itemlevel des tanks, heilers oder DDs ausmachen könnte, und dann hieße es halt *"wie, du hast nur nen DIL von 213 - alter gimp! such dir ne andere gruppe für deine daily!"*


----------



## Ohrensammler (28. Juli 2009)

FroggyStyle schrieb:


> Im Moment scheint der arme Esel an den vielen Möhren zu ersticken, oder er ist zu fett geworden um überhaupt noch laufen zu können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du hast recht, wenn man den Esel zu sehr mit Möhren vollstopft gewöhnt er sich dran und brauch ne neue Motivation.

Ob es denn schon soweit ist, ist ne andere Diskussion.,
Ich für mein Teil trabe noch.


----------



## FroggyStyle (28. Juli 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Wir fingen mit Ulduar an und kamen am Anfang bei Ignis nicht weiter- Kologarn war auch schon zu schwer für uns.
> Mittlerweile, so nach...euh... 1 bis 2 Monaten hauen wir uns den Weg bis zum General Trash frei und wipen hauptsächtlich an Mimiron.



Also wir tun uns bei Kolo wesentlich leichter als bei Ignis. Ist wohl alles Übungssache. Naja, uns zerreissts bissi später! 
Unser Tank hat übrigens auch noch n paar blaue Sachen, leider kein Glück beim Drop! Aber egal, auf den Spaß kommts an und den haben wir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thufeist (28. Juli 2009)

Ds würde dazu Beitragen das WoW noch mehr zum Einheitsbrei wird..
Das es noch weniger Unterschiede in der Charakterentwicklung gibt..

Und genau darunter leidet WoW meiner Meinung nach jetzt schon..
Es gibt pro Tier immer ein T-Set und ein Random-Set, ein paar Random-Items und das war es..


Wenn es dir einfach nur um die Farben geht und garnicht um die Stats und das aussehen, dann schauen die Leute
dann nicht mehr auf die Farbe, sondern auf das Itemlevel, was letztendlich das gleiche ist.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt hinzugehen und es noch mehr zu vereinfachen fände ich daher überhaupt nicht gut..


----------



## Valiel (28. Juli 2009)

Ich finde das ist eine gute Idee! 

=)


----------



## Wiesenputz (28. Juli 2009)

Hm, das Thema AK hatte ich auch mal.

Mit meinem Jäger bin ich da auch locker komplett Lila und Gebufft auf über 4K.

War ich letztens mit meinem kleinem MS-Krieger mit. Der Damage wird automatisch weniger, weil, als Jäger kann ich locker durchballern. Ich stelle mich hinten schön in eine Ecke, Boss im Visier, Add in Reichweite, perfekt. Als Krieger, was für eine Rennerei, Nova, weg, Add, 5 Sekunden vorher rüberrennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was nützt mir ein 4-5k dps Damage Melee, der immer in der ersten Nova verreckt oder zu spät aufs Add geht.

Klar ist natürlich auch, es müssen gute DD´s sein, aber jemanden auszuschliessen, der noch nicht komplett episch ist, ist nicht ok. Man muss erstmal sehen wie schnell die Adds fallen, wie gut umgeschwenkt wird, bevor man austauscht. Aber jemanden schon am Anfang auszusortieren, ist nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## Füchtella (28. Juli 2009)

Huhu!



Rygel schrieb:


> und dann hieße es halt *"wie, du hast nur nen DIL von 213 - alter gimp! such dir ne andere gruppe für deine daily!"*


Hihi - da hst du wohl vollkommen Recht.
Deshalb ist das hier einerseits ja auch eine völlig hypothetische Debatte - weil ganz klar ist dass das eh ne kommen wird, und wenn's käme, gäbe es eben sofort besagte Addons. Die Pfosten würden ja weiterhin spielen hihi.
Andererseits finde ich's gut mal drüber zu diskutieren. Vielleiucht wird dem einen oder anderen ja in diesem Thread klar, dass Lila doch nicht alles ist. Oder wird wenigstens mal zum nachdenken angeregt.
Veränderungen beginnen halt immer in den Köpfen der Menschen.


So gesehen kann man Belphega eigentlich nur für diesen Fred danken. *
*


----------



## Belphega (28. Juli 2009)

Füchtella schrieb:


> So gesehen kann man Belphega eigentlich nur für diesen Fred danken.



Oh, vielen lieben Dank (:


----------



## FroggyStyle (28. Juli 2009)

Thufeist schrieb:


> Ds würde dazu Beitragen das WoW noch mehr zum Einheitsbrei wird..
> Das es noch weniger Unterschiede in der Charakterentwicklung gibt..



Du willst doch wohl nicht behaupten, dass deine Charakterentwicklung anders verläuft, nur weil die Schrift im Tooltip eines Items nicht mehr lila sondern weiß ist?
Hallo? Jemand zu Hause? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es geht darum, dass diese Fullepic-Pflicht, obwohls zum teil bessere blaue Items gibt, unterbunden wird! 



btw: Mein Palatwink hat auch noch n blaues Rückenteil, weil ich kein Bock aufs farmen hab und in inis leider noch kein Glück hatte eins zu ergattern, da spielen meine Würfel nich mit. ansonsten ist der schaden auch ganz ok, für archa reichts auf jeden fall  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cellien (28. Juli 2009)

Es kommt auch nicht aufs ItemLvl an. Es kommt darauf an, wie die Stats in die Klasse/Skillung passen. Nen Healer item ist nicht besser für nen DD nur weil da nen höheres ItemLvl drauf ist und mehr ZM...+


----------



## wireCat (28. Juli 2009)

Full Epic = Gut Eq ist ein vollkommen falscher Denkansatz. Das Gesamtbild muss stimmen. Leider sieht man viele Leute die meinen sie hams drauf weil sie ein t8,5 teil bei emalon abgestaubt haben. Dafür ist der der Rest 10er Naxx eq und nix enchanted.
Finde die Idee eine neue Farbe einzuführen bei weitem besser als das Farbsystem komplett abzuschaffen.
Außerdem sollte keiner sich als ziel setzen full epic zu werden, wie gesagt full epic zählt nichts. Nur Best in Slot heißt was (Naja auch nicht lange, kommen ja laufend mit neuem content neue items)

OT: Leute die denken, das Recount (oder ähnliches) aus WoW verbannt gehört, haben den Sinn solcher Addons nicht ganz durchschaut. Recount zählt im endcontent nur als Analysetool. Woran ist der Tank gestorben, wer hat da nicht mit gedispellt, ect. Auch zu wissen wer wieviel Schaden gemacht hat ist (zB Hodir Hardmode | Ulduar 25) wichtig um ein gut funktionierendes Raid-Setup zu bauen.

greets


----------



## Karius (28. Juli 2009)

Assor schrieb:


> Falsch ein blaues Item mit dem Itemlevel 200 ist definitv statistisch schlechter als ein lila Item auf dem selben Itemlevel.
> http://www.wowwiki.com/Item_level
> 
> 
> ...



Das was du ausser acht lässt ist, dass die Stats einen Wert zugewiesen bekommen, der nicht zwingend der Realtiät entsprechen muss. So ist beispielsweise der "Wert" in dps pro Statpunkt beim Magier je nach Skillung verschieden. Wenn dieser Gewinn an Schaden stark vom Ansatz der Blizzbewertung abweicht, kann der spezifische Nutzen auch stark vom Itemlevel abweichen. 

Genau darum dreht sich die ganze Diskussion von Blau vs. Lila auch in Wirklichkeit. 

Ansonsten hast du natürlich recht.


----------



## Magnison (28. Juli 2009)

C0deX schrieb:


> Skil > Equip




Darum würde ich mir auch nie die Ausrüstung sondern die Raiderfolge anschauen um zu wissen wer welchen Boss schon gelegt hat und wie.


----------



## Belphega (28. Juli 2009)

Magnison schrieb:


> Darum würde ich mir auch nie die Ausrüstung sondern die Raiderfolge anschauen um zu wissen wer welchen Boss schon gelegt hat und wie.



Das ist ebenfalls keine Lösung.

Meine Schami is mein neuer Char auf meinem neuen Account.
Meinen alten Account mit meiner 80er Ulduar-Druidin und meiner 80er Naxxpriesterin hab ich aufgegeben.

Ich hab bis Sartharion mit 3 Adds alles gesehn, lediglich in Ulduar war ich noch nicht clear.
Ich mach auch für meine Stammgruppe stets die Raidleitung, obwohl meine Schamanin einiges davon noch nicht gelegt hatte. -> Letztens Malygos zum Beispiel.. Ich bin da in der dritten Phase nicht gestorben, weil ich die Erfahrung hatte.

Hätte mich jemand wegen meiner Erfolge beurteilt, hätte ich gar nicht die Chance gehabt mitzugehn.


----------



## Stevesteel (28. Juli 2009)

hm, ich bin full Epic und würde niemals etwas blaues mehr anziehen, weil es ein Rückschritt wäre.
Wer im wirklichen Endcontent mit Hardmodes im 25er erleben/überleben will, der kann nicht mehr mit blauen Items 
ankommen, das ist dann auf jeden Fall vorbei. 
Für den Anfang für Naxx und evtl. sogar 25er (wobei dort bessere Items droppen) reichts aber.
Finde das Addon GearScore sehr gut, unter einer bestimmten Punktezahl nehme ich Leute einfach nicht mehr mit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodyfury (28. Juli 2009)

Naja mein Krieger wurde auch vor 2 Tagen 80 wollte ich mach aber shcon 3k dps wollte ich mal Archa 10 gehen und wurde gekickt weil mein eq eine beleidigung für denn Raid ist und wenn ich mir denn dps angeguckt habe war ich 2ter.......


Mfg Pátcher


----------



## bababuss (28. Juli 2009)

Captain schrieb:


> tja, viele peilen auch net das ein blau equipter mit weniger dps und dafür movement halt mehr gesamtdmg macht als ein epischer der nach 2 seks stirbt weiler zu blöd is ausm aoe zu laufen....
> (das sind dann die "hatte lag""hatte dc" usw...)
> 
> das zeigt leider kein addon an...



Doch, das Add-on heißt Failbot oder so ähnlich....

Und es ist echt komisch, dass sich so viele hier beschweren, ich hatte bisher immer das Erlebnis, dass Epic-dd's usw. mehr Schaden als welche mit blauer Ausrüstung gemacht haben. 
So schlimm, wie ihr es hier beschreibt, ist es einfach nicht, wenn doch, wechselt den Server, ich hatte nämlich noch nie so etwas erlebt....
Und ja, ''lila'' soll bleiben, warum auch nicht, es ist für die, die wenig spielen, auch eine Möglichkeit, an gute Ausrüstung zu kommen. Nur weil einige wenige blaue Sachen gleichgut sind, heißt es nicht, dass sie generell besser oder gleichgut sind.
Die meisten, die sich darüber beschweren, dass man auf epische Ausrüstung achtet, sind die, die blaue Ausrüstung haben, und nein, egal, was ihr schreibt, ihr könnt bei egal welcher Klasse noch so viel ''Skill'' haben, ihr werdet trotzdem nicht mehr Schaden als ein ''anständig spielender'' episch ausgerüsteter Spieler machen....


----------



## dragon1 (28. Juli 2009)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> hm, ich bin full Epic und würde niemals etwas blaues mehr anziehen, weil es ein Rückschritt wäre.
> Wer im wirklichen Endcontent mit Hardmodes im 25er erleben/überleben will, der kann nicht mehr mit blauen Items
> ankommen, das ist dann auf jeden Fall vorbei.
> Für den Anfang für Naxx und evtl. sogar 25er (wobei dort bessere Items droppen) reichts aber.
> ...


Achja... Addons sind nicht unfehlbar, selber denken > all, sofern man einen gewissen IQ hat.

Z.B Rot Drachenblutspaehre, Samtige Essenz oder dieses Vio Hero Trinket kann man bis Ulduar 10 tragen, einfach weil es besser als die Epics sind... aber nein EPIXXX > ALL!!! auch wenn das als Tank Mehr crit als Ausdauer/ausweichen ist, HAUPTSACHE VIOLET!


----------



## BlizzLord (28. Juli 2009)

> Zeig mir ein blaues teil das mit epic mithalten kann :<



Es gibt nen Lila Def Umhang aus Naxx10 der schlechter is als nen Blauer Def Umhang aus ner Hero(kenne die namen grad nicht)


----------



## wonder123 (28. Juli 2009)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> hm, ich bin full Epic und würde niemals etwas blaues mehr anziehen, weil es ein Rückschritt wäre.
> Wer im wirklichen Endcontent mit Hardmodes im 25er erleben/überleben will, der kann nicht mehr mit blauen Items
> ankommen, das ist dann auf jeden Fall vorbei.
> Für den Anfang für Naxx und evtl. sogar 25er (wobei dort bessere Items droppen) reichts aber.
> ...



fail


----------



## wonder123 (28. Juli 2009)

bababuss schrieb:


> Doch, das Add-on heißt Failbot oder so ähnlich....
> 
> Und es ist echt komisch, dass sich so viele hier beschweren, ich hatte bisher immer das Erlebnis, dass Epic-dd's usw. mehr Schaden als welche mit blauer Ausrüstung gemacht haben.
> So schlimm, wie ihr es hier beschreibt, ist es einfach nicht, wenn doch, wechselt den Server, ich hatte nämlich noch nie so etwas erlebt....
> ...



halber fail...


----------



## Tinkerballa (28. Juli 2009)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Zeig mir ein blaues teil das mit epic mithalten kann :<
> 
> ausserdem finde ich das es da bleiben sollte, weil man meist nur so die qualitativen unterschiede erkennen kann
> 
> da sieht man mal wieder wie wenig ahnungt manche leute haben! ich laufe seit monaten mit nem blauen ring durch naxx und ulduar, und zumindest in naxx hab ich noch keinen ring gesehen, der so viel besser war als meiner. und wie der verfasser dieses threads schon sagt- dann kann ich ihn auch den schlechter equippten leuten überlassen. und ich fahre in naxx trotzdem locker 4,2 (bei bossen), 4,8 (bei flickwerk) und 5,9 (bei thaddius)! und das mit gerade mal lausigem T7,5^^


----------



## Belphega (28. Juli 2009)

Also ein paar von euch Konsorten, würden der Einstellung nach ja klasse in unsre Gilde passen q:

@Vorposter:
Das mit dem Items überlassen, is besonders Gildenintern etwas ganz ganz wichtiges für mich.
Wir warn letztens Sartharion und ich hab die Beutetasche erwürfelt. Ich brauch sie wegen dem Gold und dem doofen Mammut, das mim nächsten Patch wahrscheinlich weg is.

Aber wir hatten ne Hexe aus der Gilde dabei, die noch Markenteile gebraucht hat. Also was solls -> hat sies halt bekommen q:

Wenn man Gildenintern mal ein Item überlässt, weils für nen andren ein größerer Equipmentsprung ist, tut man sich eigentlich nur selber einen gefallen. Die Gruppe muss besser werden -> nicht ein einziger Spieler.


----------



## Berrid (28. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Das Itemlevel würde ja beibehalten bleiben.



Es ist doch jetzt schon teilweise so, das  nur noch auf das Itemlevel geschaut wird, 
auch wenn du fullepic bist, mit Itemlevel 200 bist schon raus.
Also kann man sagen , das die Farbe schon keine rolle mehr spielt.


----------



## cazimir (28. Juli 2009)

Wenn die Leute dumm sind, dann bringen mehr oder weniger Farben auch nichts.

Frei nach dem Motto: Nicht Waffen töten Menschen, sondern Menschen töten Menschen.


----------



## Dordrunax (28. Juli 2009)

Also erstens muss ich mal sagen: lila ist nicht gleich lila. Oder habt ihr mal versucht mit Karavollepic auf 70 Sunwell zu clearen? Und grade im "unteren" lila bereich gibt es genügend Items die gleichwertig mit blauen sind.


zum Beispiel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kenne mehrere Tankpalas, die dieses Tragen, unter anderem auch einen der ansonsten Ulduar2 Komplette Sets hat........


----------



## Belphega (28. Juli 2009)

Exakt so ist es :-/


----------



## Belphega (28. Juli 2009)

Btw es sagt ja auch keiner dass blaue Items besser sind als Ulduar25-Items.

Es geht lediglich darum, dass es auch blaue Items gibt die besser sind als Epics.
Und das trifft bei Archa/Ema/Obsi/Naxx-10er definitiv zu (:


----------



## Gorrebelly (28. Juli 2009)

Besser sicher nicht, aber es gibt ein schönes Schmuckteil mit dem ich viele Tanks auch noch in Ulduar 25er rumlaufen sehe (mich eingeschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und zwar das blaue Trinket aus Azjol-Nerub, da ich noch Neu bin, hier im Forumn weiß ich auch noch net wie man einen Gegenstand hier verlinkt, aber ich glaube es wissen alle welches ich meine. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karmageddon (28. Juli 2009)

Hab jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen... ging nach einer erneuten durchzockten Nacht nichtmehr... aber möchte mal meine Meinung zu dem Thema der Itemqualitäten kundtun:
Irgendwie finde ich es unverständlich dass generell jedes Item in Raidinis Episch ist. Bereits die die blaue Itemstufe bedeutet Rare=selten. Da ist es doch nur komisch dass so manches epische Teil bei Bossen mit einer Dropchance von 60% droppt und damit nach kurzer Zeit fast jeder dessen Klasse es was bringt damit rumläuft. Meiner Meinung nach sollten in Instanzen Bossdrops maximal Blau sein. Episch könnten dann die seltenen Randomdrops sein, die dann aber auch wirklich seltener sind als blaue. Damit würde die Farbe Lila die plötzlich im Lootfenster auftaucht wieder so etwas magisches an sich haben wie früher als alles noch neu war. Ich erinner mich noch genau an das erste Epic welches ich hab droppen sehen. Das war die Zwergische Handkanone und droppte random in UBRS. Ich erinner mich heute noch daran obwohl es vier Jahre her ist. Das war damals einfach was besonderes für mich. Inzwischen ist Epic leider nur ein Standard geworden den es mit jedem neuen Addon wieder neu zu erreichen gibt.

Ach und noch ne kleine Anekdote zum Schluss: Letztens war ich das erste Mal (nachdem ich mal wieder auf nen alten Server zurückgekommen bin) mit meinem recht frisch 80er Mage mit Naxx25. Hatte noch nen grünen Zauberstab (den hab ich auch jetzt noch weil bisher kein besserer gedroppt ist!!!) und ein grünes Trinket. Bei Grobbulus droppte dann Talisman der Vorsehung. Der zweite Mage im Raid whisperte mich nach der Lootverteilung an warum ich nicht darauf gewürfelt habe. Ich habe ihm dann erklärt dass es sich bei dem Item um ein Heilertrinket handelt und ich da den Heilern (wovon mehrere gewürfelt haben) den Vortritt lasse. Er meinte dann nur zu mir, das wär ja gar nicht nur ein Heilertrinket und warum ich überhaupt mit grünem Equip Naxx25 mitgehen würde. Nun hat es mich mal interessiert was für ein uberroxxor da vor mir steht und ich hab mir mal mein Dmg-Meter der letzten Kämpfe angesehn. Da Flickwerk einen guten Vergleich bietet bin ich gleich mal dorthin gesprungen und siehe da, der teilw. Epic rest Blaue Mage hat weniger DPS gefahren als ich mit meinem einen Epic-Teil und zwei grünen Items. Im weiteren Raid fiel er dann mit konsequentem Ignorieren der Anweisungen des RL auf inklusive eines zumindest mitverursachtem Wipe bei Gluth.

Übrigens gabs da insbesondere zum Thema DPS einen interessanten Forenbeitrag eigentlich an Mages gerichtet aber mMn auch für alle anderen DD-Klassen interessant: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=98671

Gruß Karma

Edit: Achja, Samtige Essenz aus Azjol Hero. Mein Krieger läuft auch damit rum. Habe mit dem Teil sogar ein Epic aus Naxx ersetzt als es endlich gedroppt ist.


----------



## Belphega (28. Juli 2009)

@ Karma:

Danke für den Beitrag.
Genau das wär ebenfalls eine optimale Lösung.

Alle Items die normal droppen blau machen.
Richtig seltene Dropt - und vllt auch die Setteile - Lila machen.


----------



## Lordaeron.Supay (28. Juli 2009)

Gorrebelly schrieb:


> Besser sicher nicht, aber es gibt ein schönes Schmuckteil mit dem ich viele Tanks auch noch in Ulduar 25er rumlaufen sehe (mich eingeschlossen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist richtig. Samtige Essenz war der Name. 
Aber da droppt eins bei Ignis und bei Yogg ebenfalls mit + Stamina und die sind besser. 

Epic aus dem aktuellen Content > Blaues Equip. das ist so. Man wird bei keiner Klasse im Bis Gear ein blaues Item sehen.


----------



## CrazyDisco (28. Juli 2009)

Fakt ist allerdings, dass genau solche blauen Trinkets problemlos für Raids wie VoA reichen.
Mit Equip, welches teilweise blau, teilweise lila ist, ist man bei Emalon sehr gut bedient und reicht vollkommen aus.
Dazu kommt noch, dass nicht jeder Spieler so weit im Content fortgeschritten ist, dass er im 10er Yogg-Saron oder im 25er Ignis down hat.


----------



## Lordaeron.Supay (28. Juli 2009)

CrazyDisco schrieb:


> Fakt ist allerdings, dass genau solche blaue Trinkets problems für Raids wie VoA reichen.
> Mit Equip, welches teilweise blau, teilweise lila ist, ist man bei Emalon sehr gut bedient und reicht vollkommen aus.
> Dazu kommt noch, dass nicht jeder Spieler so weit im Content fortgeschritten ist, dass er im 10er Yogg-Saron oder im 25er Ignis down hat.



Das ist soweit richtig, mich stört nur das Argument "hier rennen tanks in ulduar mit der samtigen essenz rum" ... klaro. Aber es droppt besseres und nur weil diese Items noch nicht gedroppt sind heißt es nicht das blau = lila.


----------



## Ahothep (28. Juli 2009)

Mir wäre es nur recht wenn die Farbe der Items wegfällt und alles weiss ist, ich wurd auch letztens gefragt warum ich ned auf das Epische Siegel würfle da ich noch mein blaues hatte. Auf sowas antworte ich aber generell nur mit "Ignorieren" da ich weiss was für mich und meine Klasse gut ist.

Ich guck auf die Stats und nicht auf die Farbe, aber bei einigen Spielern plustert sich wohl der Sack auf und das Blut schießt aus dem Hirn direkt in die mitte des Körpers und sie würfeln drum, auch wenns schlechter ist. Hauptsache an meinen Körper kommt nur Lila. 

Ich wäre für die Lösung des Farbproblems:

Weiß = Ausrüstungsgegenstände
Gelb/Grün = Handwerksmaterialien wie Erze, Blumen usw.
Lila/ Blau = Für Rezepte, die Ausrüstungsgegenstände die dadurch hergestellt werden sind aber natürlich wieder weiss

usw.

Dann fangen die Leute vielleicht auch mal drauf an zu achten ob die Stats auch besser sind von dem T7 - T8 Set oder von dem Setteil was sie momentan tragen, denn einige Spieler setzen sich definitiv nicht mit ihrer Klasse auseinander!


----------



## Füchtella (28. Juli 2009)

Huhu nochmal.



Karmageddon schrieb:


> Irgendwie finde ich es unverständlich dass generell jedes Item in Raidinis Episch ist. Bereits die die blaue Itemstufe bedeutet Rare=selten.



Die Begrifflichkeiten kommen ja noch aus WoW-Classic. 
Damals waren normale gegnerdrops grün=häufig, Bossdrops (in den damaligen ersten "Raidinstanzen" Stratholme, Scholomance etc.) blau= selten, und ganz, ganz, ganz selten verirrte sich auch mal ein einzelnes Epic, meist ein Weltdrop, in einen Instazloot. Die Dinger waren dann auch echt was irre besonderes.
Wer mehr Epics wollte, musste den Kern als 40er Raid mitmachen, was schon ein organisatorischer Riesenaufwand war.

Seitdem hat sich sehr viel in der Verfügbarkeit dieser Items geändert - nicht aber die Bezeichnung.

Generell wurden Raids kleiner, damit leichter organisierbar, weshalb schon in BC viel mehr Leute in Epics rumrannten als in Classic.

Mit WotLK - eigentlich schon mit 3.0 kurz vorher - wurde raiden dann nochmal vereinfacht, und inzwischen kann eigentlich jeder Vollhonk full-epic rumrennen - wenn er es denn möchte. Nur ersetzt die leichte Verfügbarkeit von Epics eben nicht den gesunden Spielerverstand, der grad im unteren Epicbereich klar sagt: So manches Blaue ist besser als so manches Epic.

Gute Spieler wissen das und regens ich auch nicht auf, wenn jemand mal ein einzelnes blaues oder gar grünes Teil trägt.
Aber die vielen Vollhonks wissen es nicht, und kicken einen, weil man nicht "äpic" ist. Na ja was will man machen, die können nix dafür, sie sind halt Vollhonks.

Vielleicht sollte man die Itemfarben auch einfach umbenennen:
Lila müsste - so oft wie man es heute sieht - eigentlich "common" oder so heißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Descartes (28. Juli 2009)

Ahothep schrieb:


> Mir wäre es nur recht wenn die Farbe der Items wegfällt und alles weiss ist, ich wurd auch letztens gefragt warum ich ned auf das Epische Siegel würfle da ich noch mein blaues hatte. Auf sowas antworte ich aber generell nur mit "Ignorieren" da ich weiss was für mich und meine Klasse gut ist.
> 
> Ich guck auf die Stats und nicht auf die Farbe, aber bei einigen Spielern plustert sich wohl der Sack auf und das Blut schießt aus dem Hirn direkt in die mitte des Körpers und sie würfeln drum, auch wenns schlechter ist. Hauptsache an meinen Körper kommt nur Lila.


Mhh klingt so als ob jemand dich leiden kann und dir den tip geben wollte.
Ich denk auch wenn du z.B. das dein altes für deine Spielart besser ist, als argument gebraucht hättest würde er auch net sauer sein, aber gleich ignore ist ja mal schlimmer als die ganzen Dps Fanatiker die dann selber
nicht auf nen grünen zweig kommen.
Und ja das Problem das Spieler sinnlos würfeln ist mir bekannt.


Das mit der Farben abschaffung ist meiner meinung nach unsinnig, da man heute echt leicht an die Lila Teile kommt.
Und da Wow ja davon lebt das die Spieler den trang haben sich zu verbessern, das war auch zu den classic zeiten so.

Auserdem ist dan das nächste problem ja, wenn alles weiß ist was passiert mit den ItemLevel?


----------



## bababuss (28. Juli 2009)

wonder123 schrieb:


> halber fail...



Und du begründest es mit ?.
Klappt nicht, halber fail hört sich nicht ''nerdy o.Ä.'' genug an, als dass man es ohne Begründung stehen lassen könnte.


----------



## Gierdre (28. Juli 2009)

Füchtella schrieb:


> Mit WotLK - eigentlich schon mit 3.0 kurz vorher - wurde raiden dann nochmal vereinfacht, und inzwischen kann eigentlich jeder Vollhonk full-epic rumrennen - wenn er es denn möchte. Nur ersetzt die leichte Verfügbarkeit von Epics eben nicht den gesunden Spielerverstand, der grad im unteren Epicbereich klar sagt: So manches Blaue ist besser als so manches Epic.
> 
> *Gute Spieler wissen das und regens ich auch nicht auf, wenn jemand mal ein einzelnes blaues oder gar grünes Teil trägt.*
> Aber die vielen Vollhonks wissen es nicht, und kicken einen, weil man nicht "äpic" ist. Na ja was will man machen, die können nix dafür, sie sind halt Vollhonks.
> ...



Bravo, endlich mal einer der es richtig gut erklärt!
Schön, dass man auch mal solche Kommentare lesen darf!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluearrow (28. Juli 2009)

> Mit WotLK - eigentlich schon mit 3.0 kurz vorher - wurde raiden dann nochmal vereinfacht, und inzwischen kann eigentlich jeder Vollhonk full-epic rumrennen - wenn er es denn möchte. Nur ersetzt die leichte Verfügbarkeit von Epics eben nicht den gesunden Spielerverstand, der grad im unteren Epicbereich klar sagt: So manches Blaue ist besser als so manches Epic.
> 
> Gute Spieler wissen das und regens ich auch nicht auf, wenn jemand mal ein einzelnes blaues oder gar grünes Teil trägt.
> Aber die vielen Vollhonks wissen es nicht, und kicken einen, weil man nicht "äpic" ist. Na ja was will man machen, die können nix dafür, sie sind halt Vollhonks.
> ...



Find ich richtig

ich für mein teil passe die items meiner spielweise und meines charakters an


----------



## Dabow (28. Juli 2009)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Zeig mir ein blaues teil das mit epic mithalten kann :<







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  selfown !!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Ding ist zum Beispiel nicht wirklich gut ! Da zeiht man lieber ein blaues an, dass nen permanenten Crit hat. Hier ist nur die Resi sinnvoll !


----------



## Fearforfun (28. Juli 2009)

Ehrlich gesagt hört sich das an wie ein Frustrierter Thread den man geschrieben hat weil man nicht mitgenommen wurde kann ich ja vertshen aber mit solchen leute würde ich gar nicht raiden wollen, ganz abgesehen davon wäre es mit persönlich und besonders für einsteiger zu blöd immer nach zu gucken ob das intim überhaupt die _möglichkeit_ hat besser zu sein als das bis jetz angelegt und ich will nicht wissen wie viele Rare/Epische Drop's dann weggeworfen werden weil man platz braucht den werten der Waffe aber keines Blickes gewürdigt hat.
Auch das Suchen im Ah nach waffen würde mich stören.


----------



## dragon1 (28. Juli 2009)

Ja, wir reden hier aber nicht davon das Blaue BiS sind sondern das sie oft Besser sind als Epische Naxx 10er/25er/sathi/maly Dropps sind!


----------



## vicaut (28. Juli 2009)

http://www.wowhead.com/?item=45155 Choker of Spiral Focus
http://www.wowhead.com/?item=45207 Necklace of Stolen Skulls
http://www.wowhead.com/?item=43253 Ring of Northern Tears mit rotem Stein +19 Zaubermacht gesockelt
schlägt z.B. http://www.wowhead.com/?item=40719 oder http://www.wowhead.com/?item=40375 wenn man noch Hit braucht!
http://www.wowhead.com/?item=37873 Mark of the War Prisoner
schlägt z.B. http://www.wowhead.com/?item=40682 oder http://www.wowhead.com/?item=46081 wenn man noch Hit braucht!
http://www.wowhead.com/?item=37061 Tor's Crest
http://www.wowhead.com/?item=28248 Totem of the Void
http://www.wowhead.com/?item=38361 Venture Co. Lightning Rod
Dies sind z.B. alle guten blauen Teile für Eleschamis und können mit vielen lila Stücken durchaus mithalten!


----------



## Card09 (28. Juli 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> Davon gabs immer wieder mal welche. Ist oft auch ein bisschen Skillungsabhängig. Quaggis Auge war bspw. sehr lange recht gut, selbst im Vergleich zu vielen "Epix".
> 
> Prinzipiell finde ich die Farben nicht schlecht, da sich so die "Casuals" daran orientieren können. Die wären sonst völlig verloren.




Also du wärst dann völlig verloren?


----------



## The-Quila (28. Juli 2009)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Zeig mir ein blaues teil das mit epic mithalten kann :<
> 
> ausserdem finde ich das es da bleiben sollte, weil man meist nur so die qualitativen unterschiede erkennen kann
> 
> ...



da fallen mir mehrere ein. speziell bei schmuckstücken gibt es einige blaue die sogar besser sind als manche epischen. schaut mal die schmuckstücke aus den heroischen instanzen durch, dann dürfte euch das klar werden.


----------



## Latharíl (28. Juli 2009)

bei razor fallen im 25er die einzigen stoffarmschienen ohne hit, bei ignis ein seeehr netter zauberstabd..beides wäre das best in slot für einen heilpriester..bei uns im 25er hat ein mage so lang den heiler überboten bis dieser keinen bock hatte..nur weil der mage eben auch mal was ausm 25er haben wollt^^


----------



## FroggyStyle (28. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Also ein paar von euch Konsorten, würden der Einstellung nach ja klasse in unsre Gilde passen q:



Wenn du die Gilde dann in "Buffed-Konsortium" umbenennst?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alohajoe (28. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr davon halten, wenn die Items in WoW keine Farben mehr hätten?
> 
> Sozusagen, keinerlei Seltenheitsmerkmale.. keine Epics, Rares oder Grüne Gegenstände mehr.
> Alle Items wären mit einer weißen Schrift gekennzeichnet – außer Legendarys.
> Mit so einer Einteilung gäbe es unnötige Vergleiche nichtmehr. Die Stats würden bleiben wie sie sind – nur der Drang „lila“ zu sein wäre weg.


IMHO recht sinnlos. Der Itemlevel bleibt ja vorhanden, und Spieler mit ein wenig Ahnung sehen halt auch so recht schnell, ob das Equip brauchbar ist oder nicht.
Gut, die Sprüche a la "nur Spieler mit full Epic" würden entfallen, dafür gäbe es neue mit "nur Spieler mit Ilvl 232 oder höher" oder "T8 und höher" etc.

Wie wärs denn alternativ damit, einfach die Schriftfarben zu ändern? Lila wird zu pink, blau zu gelb, grün zu braun etc.
Macht genauso wenig Sinn, geht aber viel schneller zu ändern    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Card09 (28. Juli 2009)

Alohajoe schrieb:


> IMHO recht sinnlos. Der Itemlevel bleibt ja vorhanden, und Spieler mit ein wenig Ahnung sehen halt auch so recht schnell, ob das Equip brauchbar ist oder nicht.
> Gut, die Sprüche a la "nur Spieler mit full Epic" würden entfallen, dafür gäbe es neue mit "nur Spieler mit Ilvl 232 oder höher" oder "T8 und höher" etc.
> 
> Wie wärs denn alternativ damit, einfach die Schriftfarben zu ändern? Lila wird zu pink, blau zu gelb, grün zu braun etc.
> ...




Lol was soll daran schneller gehen alle farben in andere zu wandeln oder alle gleich weiss ?! das sind alles farben also gehts alles gleich schnell...


----------



## Anduris (28. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> In Randomraids, würfeln Leute auf Epics, obwohl ihre blauen sockelbaren Items gleich gut sind. Einfach weil es &#8222;lila&#8220; ist. Meist sogar mit dem Kommentar &#8222;meins ist nichtmal episch&#8220;.


Meistens sind die Epics aber auch besser als die blauen Sachen.
Es gibt kaum Leute, die nur auf die Farbe gucken.. jeder vergleicht doch die stats!
Also ich habe in meinen WoW Jahren noch keinen erlebt, der auf die stats geschissen hat und nur auf die Farbe geguckt hat.

Was ganz wichtig ist: Heutzutage beschreiben die Farben grün (selten), blau (rar) und lila (episch) nicht mehr den Schwierigkeitsgrad für das Ergattern der items.
Die Farbe sagt aus, wie gut ein Equipteil ist! (stats)
Zu 90% etwa müsste es so heißen:
Epic > rar > selten

Und nochmal zu deinem Fall Belphega:
Die Typen waren dann einfach Noobs, denn wenn sie Ahnung hätten, würden sie dich auch mit nem blauen trinket mitnehmen!
Denn wer Ahnung hat, weiß dass dein blaues trinket nicht so schlecht ist.

Ich kann viel mehr die Leute nicht ausstehen, die unenchantet / ungesockelt rumrennen und sich nen Raid suchen. 
Auch wenns dann nur Emalon 10er oder Obsi 25er ist.


----------



## Füchtella (28. Juli 2009)

Huhu!

So, auf die paar Spaßigkeiten muss ich einfach antworten.


Descartes schrieb:


> Mhh klingt so als ob jemand dich leiden kann und dir den tip geben wollte.


Hihi - das kommt auf die Art an, wie dieser Tipp gegeben wird, und ob ich drum gefragt hab. Ich sag's mal vorsichtig - Klugscheißer machen sich selten beliebt. Und bei weitem nicht jeder, der sich für klug genug hält, andere anscheißen zu dürfen, ist das auch wirklich.



> Auserdem ist dan das nächste problem ja, wenn alles weiß ist was passiert mit den ItemLevel?


Der könnte gleich mit weggemacht werden. Ich habe den wirklich noch ne gebraucht, um zu sehen, ob ich einen Gegenstand brauche, oder nicht.



Fearforfun schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt hört sich das an wie ein Frustrierter Thread den man geschrieben hat weil man nicht mitgenommen wurde


Wenn man aus so - sorry aber mir fällt kein besserer Begriff ein - dummen Gründen nicht mitgenommen wird, ist das ja auch sehr verständlich.



Anduris schrieb:


> Meistens sind die Epics aber auch besser als die blauen Sachen.
> Was ganz wichtig ist: Heutzutage beschreiben die Farben grün (selten), blau (rar) und lila (episch) nicht mehr den Schwierigkeitsgrad für das Ergattern der items.
> Die Farbe sagt aus, wie gut ein Equipteil ist! (stats)
> Zu 90% etwa müsste es so heißen:
> Epic > rar > selten


Meistens, aber eben nicht immer. Weshalb es als pauschaler Grund, jemand nicht mirzunehmen, ungeeignet ist.

mfg


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (28. Juli 2009)

wird nichts bringen.. wird immer "erkennungsmerkmale" geben an denen ausgesondert wird.. sei es das itemlevel ( was ja soweit ich weiß nichtmal in einem un-addonntem WoW angezeigt wird) was sowieso nicht wegfallen kann, da verschiedene Dinge damit skalieren, oder generell Stats..

Auch sind "gute" items von "schlechten" daran zu unterscheiden wo man sie her bekommt.. dann wird halt gesagt man nimmt niemanden mit der ein Item aus einer Hero an hat ( und sei es noch so gut)

Ich trag als Tank z.B. immernoch 2 blaue trinkets.. Samtige Essenz und den Alchi-Stein weil sie einfach unglaublich viel Ausdauer geben die ich als Palatank im gegensatz zu einem Krieger nötiger habe, da der Krieger einen Itemslot mehr zur verfügung hat in dem Stats drauf sein können( Schusswaffe) wo ich nur nen Buchband ohne stats hab. 

Zum 1. Boss Ulduar zieh ich dann halt meine epischen vergelter-trinkets an weil die nen höheres Itemlevel haben bzw. weil sie episch sind.

Also wie gesagt... unterscheidungsmerkmale wird es immer geben und der Zwang episch ausgerüstet zu sein hat an mancher Stelle schon Sinn.. 
Aber natürlich kann man auch genau so gut grün/blau/lila gemischt equippte mit nach naxx nehmen.


----------



## Rodaan (28. Juli 2009)

Also, mit einer Schwachmatengruppe, die mich nicht mitnimmt, nur weil ich nicht komplett Lila angezogen bin, würde ich eh nichts zu tun haben wollen. Echt traurig dass es so dumme, ignorante und egoistische Spieler gibt. So ein Verhalten ist echt nur bescheuert und solche Leute sollte man gleich das Klo runterspülen. Keine Lebensberechtigung...weg! Ba-Wush!


----------



## Anduris (28. Juli 2009)

Füchtella schrieb:


> Meistens, aber eben nicht immer. Weshalb es als pauschaler Grund, jemand nicht mirzunehmen, ungeeignet ist.


Jo klar, man sollte sich halt die items angucken, sprich die stats sind interessant.


----------



## grünhaupt (28. Juli 2009)

die Items mit Farbe kennzeichnen macht Sinn. Nur sollte es weniger blaues und Lila Zeug geben. 

Blaues, das eine rare ware sein soll, findet man an jeder Pommesbude. Ueber Lila stolpert man auch all Hennensch.... 

Blaues sollte es erst in Naxx geben, Lila erst in Ulduar und auch nur wenige Teile. Den Rest dann mit den letzten zwei Addoninstanzen.

So ist ein Lilateil wirklich wieder Episch.

mfg grüni


----------



## Maladin (28. Juli 2009)

Wenn jemand "angepisst" ist, wäre es wirklich besser, er würde sich etwas AFK Zeit in einer ruhigen Ecke gönnen. So könnte das ganze etwas friedlicher hier ablaufen. Ich habe betreffende Posts entfernt.

Viel Spaß noch

/wink maladin


----------



## EngraTodesklinge (28. Juli 2009)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Zeig mir ein blaues teil das mit epic mithalten kann :<
> 
> ausserdem finde ich das es da bleiben sollte, weil man meist nur so die qualitativen unterschiede erkennen kann
> 
> ...



Umhang der blutigen Wasser ...

und jetzt kommst Du ~~


----------



## turageo (28. Juli 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> Dann gibts da noch die Hassfeinde eines jedes Raids, die Sec- und Thirdequip Needer, olé!



Das ist wie immer Ansichtssache. An und für sich verfahr ich persönlich mitm Retri/Prot nach dem Prinzip: gehst als Retri mit würfelst nur
auf Retri-Items - umgekehrt das Gleiche...  Bevor jedoch beispielsweise ein Tank-Item einfach entzaubert wird bzw. jeder Gier drauf würfelt,
frag ich einfach mal höflich an, ob ichs mitnehmen kann. Find ich jetzt nicht weiter schlimm. Der Ton macht einfach die Musik. ;-)

MfG


----------



## Rhock (28. Juli 2009)

Was mich an dem ganzen nur stört ist,dass man nicht dazu gehört,wenn man nicht "richtig" equipt ist...
Ist z.B. auch in den BG´s  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  so.Hast nicht das passende Equip haste da nicht viel verloren.Letzt war ein Noob auf dem Schlachtfeld,der nieder gemacht wurde,weil er null Ahnung hatte,was er auf dem Schlachtfeld soll...
Man könnte jetzt noch mehr auflisten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber das ändert wohl auch nichts.

Ich denke,dass in WoW leider einiges nicht so läuft,wie es soll....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Versucht das beste daraus zu machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Descartes (28. Juli 2009)

grünhaupt schrieb:


> Blaues sollte es erst in Naxx geben, Lila erst in Ulduar und auch nur wenige Teile. Den Rest dann mit den letzten zwei Addoninstanzen.


Naja das allein würde die Hero Instanzen unnütz machen was ja eigentlich für "Casuals" damals reingenommen wurde,
damit sie auch equip bekommen. 
Und das leute die mehr zeit in Wow verbringen "schneller" ans equip kommen ist klar,
aber nun die "Casuals" abstrafen weil sie mit weniger zeit evtl das selbe schaffen ist auch net richtig.
Solange nicht jeder boss eine Marke für jeden Spieler dropt, dass ihn zusichert das er ein epic bekomm mit itemlevel xyz ist die momentane lage noch ok.
Der Unterschied zu Vanilla ist ja nur der, das es jetzt heromarken gibt, Heroische Instanzen, der übergang Inze-Raid nun nahtlos ist und es keine D-Teile mehr gibt sowie das jeder Boss
in einer Raid Insze nun Epics dropt statt wie damals Scholo, Strath, etc... abzufarmen für D-Teile um
mit Schubladendenkenskillung an einen raid teilzunehmen um eine geringe chance zu haben ausversehen ein T-Teil zu bekommen.


----------



## Herr Blizzard (28. Juli 2009)

Antilli schrieb:


> Anfangs wars es eine Seltenheit, einen Char in Full T2 oder 3 zu sehen. Da hat man sich wirklich noch voller Ehrfurcht und Erstaunen hingestellt und denjenigen bewundert. Heute schauen doch fast alle Chars gleich aus, völliger Einheitsbrei...




Kommt mal wieder runter das ist ein Spiel.


----------



## Trorg (28. Juli 2009)

Equip ist nicht alles.
Klassenverständniss ist viel wichtiger.
Wenn ich teilweise sehe das bei uns Leute rumlaufen, die zwar komplett episch sind, aber total falsch gesockelt und verzaubert dann fällt mir nix mehr ein.
Ich finds echt schade das Lila das neue Blau geworden ist denn jeder trägt es.


----------



## EngraTodesklinge (28. Juli 2009)

Und früher, da war WoW auch die eierlenge Wollmilchsau und hätte Blizzard es nicht versaut hätten wir jetzt auch bestimmt den Weltfrieden und gute Gehälter für alle. Dank WoW !

....

...früher wars genau son Rotz, in vielen belangen sogar schlimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## EisblockError (28. Juli 2009)

Ich bin dagegen, es kann jeder ohne probleme "Epics" bekommen und es ist schöm lila zusehen, egal ob es ein Heilschami Item für nen Jäger ist.


----------



## Frostbeule16 (28. Juli 2009)

Pala Deff Holy Skillung im PvP , blaues Trinket mit Ausdauer 2 Sockeln und Ausweichwertung , Trinket das viele dieser Palas bei über nem Rating von 2k tragen , wer jetzt frägt warum -> EPIC FAIL, frag nicht , glaubs einfach , wenns dich interessiert fragn Deff Holy Pala mit dem Trinket


----------



## Trules1 (28. Juli 2009)

An TE: ich würde dich sofort mitnehmen. Mir ist es egal was die leute haben. lieber auf dmg und heal achten. Mir sind blaue leute mit skill lieber als leute mit full epixx und fahren lausige 1.5 dps.


----------



## TheGui (28. Juli 2009)

Latharíl schrieb:


> aber das ganze lila zeug hat ne höhere rüstungsstufe, was dir in ulduar ungemein von nützen is z.b.


meinst das Itemlevel?.. .das bringt dir nur beim Leviathan was.


----------



## pnxdome (28. Juli 2009)

biene schrieb:


> Also dann sollte Blizz aber erst mal die dps Meter verbieten.


Ne danke: Da kann man schön sehen wer seinen Job nicht macht / gemacht hat.

@ Topic:

Naja, So eine Änderung würde sich eh durch Itemslevels relativieren.


----------



## Ukmâsmú (29. Juli 2009)

biene schrieb:


> Also dann sollte Blizz aber erst mal die dps Meter verbieten.



hö warum denn das? 

und nu des passende zu dem thread.

als ich mim twink des erstemal naxx war hatte ich 1 epic. ein einziges. des komsiche schmuckstück für heromerken für 80. ich war in vielen heros ist aber nie was für mich gedroppt was epic war. so wie gsagt des geweine gign schon am anfang los.. ähh net voll episch du wirst eh kein dmg machen blaa bla. 1. boss mach 3,2k dps mim dk mit EINEM epic und ein vollepicequipter retri macht 1,4k dps... und dann sagen die im raid.. der dmg ist so schlecht und ich werde gekickt. zum glück gabs da ein dmg meter... naja den ersten boss ham wir trotzdem net downbekommen.(gruppe war mieß) weil ich mit Blauem gear 2. im dmg war und vollepicleute hintermir gelassen hab. inzwischen hab ich meine eigene gilde und lad nu leute da ein die skill ahben und schau nicht auf das equipent, und cih kann euch sagen des ist die beste option für ne erfolgreiche raidgrp. 

daher muste sagen es gitb genug encounter wo das equipment bei richtiger spielweise nicht entscheident ist. und zu dem trinket um das es hier geht. das ding ist top. auch nur minimal schlechter wie das für marken. wer de als crap bezeichnet hat kein plan. klar gibts bessere aber so für den anfangsraidbereich absolt ausreichend. leute die des net kapiernen.. naja einfach anspucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




jetzt noch was philosophischen:
Es sind nicht die epix die glänzen sondern die Spieler.


----------



## Karius (29. Juli 2009)

turageo schrieb:


> Das ist wie immer Ansichtssache. An und für sich verfahr ich persönlich mitm Retri/Prot nach dem Prinzip: gehst als Retri mit würfelst nur
> auf Retri-Items - umgekehrt das Gleiche...  Bevor jedoch beispielsweise ein Tank-Item einfach entzaubert wird bzw. jeder Gier drauf würfelt,
> frag ich einfach mal höflich an, ob ichs mitnehmen kann. Find ich jetzt nicht weiter schlimm. Der Ton macht einfach die Musik. ;-)
> 
> MfG



Jo, dass ist klar. Das ist aber auch etwas aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen. Es ging ja ums "wegwürfeln". Also um Mainneed mit dem Sec/Thirdequipneed gleichstellen um es konkret beim Namen zu nennen. In PUGs ist das nicht so ungewöhnlich wenn man nicht aufpasst. 
Die Regelung das nur die aktuelle Skillung Mainneed anmelden darf finde ich richtig und gut. Haben wir auch so gemacht. Allerdings wird das mit dem Dualspecc jetzt etwas verwässert.


----------



## Mage A (29. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Hm.. mach nen Vorschlag wie sie das machen sollten.
> Dps sind ein scheiß Vergleich, aber teilweise Wichtig.
> Ich hasse Dmg-Meter obwohl ich gildenintern meist vorne bin.
> Aber das is immer son lächerlicher Schwanzvergleich :-/
> ...




Hier irrst du

Damage ist nicht alles

es bringt dir kein 4-5k Dps ler was der es

a) nicht rafft auf das richtige Ziel zu gehen
b) keinen 10 Meter Abstand einhalten kann
c) aus der Nova raus gehen kann

da nehm ich lieber einen 2,5 k Dpsler mit, meinetwegen auch mit blauen Trinkets ( kenne diese Trinkets sehr gut und ich bin der Auffassung das es recht lange dauert bis was vernünftiges und vergleichbar gutes für die Skillung/Klasse droppt)

Diese Leute wollen ihr Bestes geben von sich aus, sind motiviert, hören zu was der Raidleiter sagt, leaven nicht gleich beim ersten trashwipe weil was mistig gelaufen ist.

daher ./salute gutes Thema was du angeschnitten hast

und s.O Dmg is nur die Kehrseite der Medaille sie gleicht nur fehlendes Teamplay zum Teil aus, wobei mir Teamplay und eine Minute länger Bossfight lieber is, es kribbelt immer so vor Spannung und Spielspaß


----------



## Belphega (29. Juli 2009)

Mage schrieb:


> Hier irrst du
> 
> Damage ist nicht alles
> 
> ...




Da hast du mich falsch verstanden.

Das setz ich natürlich vorraus - die Spielererfahrung.
Aber in Ulduar und auch bei Emalon ises nunmal so, dass auch wenn die Leute perfekt spielen können und keine Fehler machen -> der Boss nicht down geht weil der Dmg fehlt :-/

Aber meist liegts ja bei nem Whipe wirklich an Unachtsamkeit ;-)

Wie letztens in Malygos.. oh Gott hab ich den Kopf geschüttelt als der endlich tot war.


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juli 2009)

es kribbelt immer so vor Spannung und Spielspaß
Genau desswegen bin ich tank, maximales :Mittendrinn" erlebniss *Grins*

Aber wieder mal ist nicht der Dmg meter schuld, sondern was einige Idioten aus ihm machen.
Im dmg meter sieht man, wer sich angestrengt hat und wer nicht, denn zu classik zeiten konnte z.b ein hunter autoshot/afk gehenund loot bekommen.

Aber einige idioten meinen, 
a) Wenn sie viel haben, sind sie besser als andere und dmg ist das wichtigste, ohne taktiken zu befolgen
b) Das nur weil sie selber zu dumm zum dps machen sind dps schlecht ist, "Wenn mich wer nach dps fragt mach ich ihn ignore" und "Ich mach genug dmg". Das ist einfach nur arroganz


----------



## Mitzy (29. Juli 2009)

wireCat schrieb:


> (...)
> OT: Leute die denken, das Recount (oder ähnliches) aus WoW verbannt gehört, haben den Sinn solcher Addons nicht ganz durchschaut. Recount zählt im endcontent nur als Analysetool. Woran ist der Tank gestorben, wer hat da nicht mit gedispellt, ect. Auch zu wissen wer wieviel Schaden gemacht hat ist (zB Hodir Hardmode | Ulduar 25) wichtig um ein gut funktionierendes Raid-Setup zu bauen.
> (...)



Dann soll zumindest das posten von eben dieser Analyse rausgehen, denn ich hasse es, wenn dauernd nach den KÄmpfen von x- verschiedenen LEuten Ihr Recount rausposaunt wird, mit einem anschließenden "lol" oder "omg".
Da hab ich jedes mal Lust Ihnen einen Papierflieger zu basteln, zu zeigen, auf sie zu werfen und zu sagen "omgolol!".
Es ist hilfreich, keine Frage, aber das damit der scheinbar deformierte Unterleib ersetzt wird, dass nervt.


EPIC = Toller DD!
Tja, dass hatte ich erst gestern in Naxx 25er.
Der Magier- blau equipt, netter Zeitgenosse und hat auch alles verzaubert und (blau) gesockelt.
Der Jäger - epic, nix verzaubert, (grüne) gesockelt.
Der zweite Hunter - epic, verzaubert, (blau) gesockelt.

Im DMG:
Magier
Jäger
2. Jäger

Also schau ich mir die Genossen an und sehe obiges. In diesem MOment schaue ich auf´s Recount.

Magier- 2k bis 2,3k DPS
Jäger - 1,8k bis 2k DPS
2. Jäger - 800 DPS

Ich dachte einen Moment lang nach und flüsterte meinen Hunter Freund an (war auch im Raid). Er war begeistert von diesem hunter- 800 DPS hat er bei so einem equip noch nie gesehen.
Im Nachhinein hat er noch geflucht, wie schlecht alle sind, und das 2,4k HPS nix nützt, da muss mehr kommen. Der Tank ist ebenfalls zu schlecht equipt (ist ja auch nur´n Krieger mit 33k HP unbuffed, Ausweichen, Parieren und Blocken bei irgendwas im 22% und höheren Bereich (glaube, Blocken 22%, Ausweichen irgendwo bei 28%... Weiß ich nimmer so genau).
Unterhaltsam wurde es dann, als er sein Recount gepostet hat...


----------



## Belphega (29. Juli 2009)

Ich frag mich sowiso was die alle mit ihren Dps habn.
In Obsi, fahr ich bei den Gruppen zB meine 4k dps.
Da kann ich mein Gewitter und meinen Kettenblitz teilhaben lassn, da mach ich richtig Dmg.

Bei Sartharion fall ich wieder auf 3,2k zurück, weil der Bossfight aus Blitzschlag, Feuerschock, Lavaeruption und Erdschock besteht. Zudem muss ich in die Lücken laufen und währenddessen auch mal auf die Adds mitgehn, welche Feuerimmun sind - ergo nur Kettenblitz mit ner Castzeit von ner halben Ewigkeit - und Gewitter 1x pro Minute.

Auch bei Gluth in Naxx.. kümmer ich mich meistens zusammen mit nem Mage um die Adds. Logisch dass ich die zu kiten hab und deshalb nicht so viel Dmg mach. ^^


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juli 2009)

Ja, recount ersetzt nicht den teamplay des raides, aber er hilft weiter.

Oft spielt man auch mit alten bekannten in naxx, und da hab ich z.b immer wieder ein spassiges "Duell"  mit ihnen, nach jedem boss ein paar Flames von wegen "Zu wenig dps" "Ich hab mehr", einfach so unter freunden.


----------



## Thewizard76 (29. Juli 2009)

biene schrieb:


> Also dann sollte Blizz aber erst mal die dps Meter verbieten.


Genau das habe ich gestern den Leuten im 2 Handelschan. geschrieben. das sie ihren schei.. Peni. meter wegwerfen sollen. 
Mit meinem Schurken fahre ich in Naxx10er am Trash im Seuchenviertel 10kDPS und am Boss dann nur 2-3K je nachdem.
Dann gebe ich im durchschnitt also 5K an oder wie?
Fehlt nur noch das sie mich als Heiler fragen wie viel HPS ich fahre.
Ich verstehe es bei Emalon ja, da hat man bei den Adds nur kurz Zeit die runter zu hauen also muss der Schaden stimmen.
Aber Naxx habe die Leute anfangs wo es noch schwerer war mit grün blauem Equip gemacht und sind durch gekommen und heute reicht blau lila nicht mehr?
Am besten Ulduar 25 mit Hardmodes Equipt für DM sein^^
Blizzard sollte die Peni. Meter sperren


----------



## zNEj (29. Juli 2009)

LILA IST DAS NEUE BLAU


----------



## C0deX (29. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Ich frag mich sowiso was die alle mit ihren Dps habn.
> In Obsi, fahr ich bei den Gruppen zB meine 4k dps.



Gz nur Trash interessiert niemanden



Belphega schrieb:


> Bei Sartharion fall ich wieder auf 3,2k zurück, weil der Bossfight aus Blitzschlag, Feuerschock, Lavaeruption und Erdschock besteht. Zudem muss ich in die Lücken laufen und währenddessen auch mal auf die Adds mitgehn, welche Feuerimmun sind - ergo nur Kettenblitz mit ner Castzeit von ner halben Ewigkeit - und Gewitter 1x pro Minute.


Für Satharion wenn er down geht ist das auch ausreichend für Ulduar/Ulduar-Hardmodes würde ich Dich dann allerdings auch nicht mitnehmen aber für gewöhnlich macht man dies ja auch mit seiner Raidgilde und nicht random.

Btw die Adds kann man im 25 problemlos bomben da reichen 1-2 Shadows/Mages/Wl oder Hunter ohne probleme.


----------



## Technocrat (29. Juli 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> Prinzipiell finde ich die Farben nicht schlecht, da sich so die "Casuals" daran orientieren können. Die wären sonst völlig verloren.



Hä? Nur weil ich nicht 24 Stunden am Tag WoW zocke habe ich keinen Plan? Wie kommst Du denn auf das dünne Brett? Ihr Raider-Vögel leidet ganz offensichtlich nicht nur an maßloser Überheblichkeit, sondern auch an einem kompletten Realitätsverlust...


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juli 2009)

Ihr seid alle so krank...
Beurteilt menschen nachdem ob sie Raider, wenigspieler, Progressgamer oder Twinker sind...
Auf Bild niveou, "Die Boesen Rl-Losen Raider" "Die Harz4 empfaenger" "Die Casualsschweine die alles in den anus geschoben kriegen"
Wenn sich die WoW Com selber durch vorurteile zerfrisst, was soll man schon von den Medien erwarten?


----------



## Technocrat (29. Juli 2009)

Thewizard76 schrieb:


> Aber Naxx habe die Leute anfangs wo es noch schwerer war mit grün blauem Equip gemacht und sind durch gekommen und heute reicht blau lila nicht mehr?



Genau damit kann man die kranken Typen die nur "Fullepix" Leute mitnehmen wollen immer schön zum Schweigen bringen: "Wie bist Du denn an Deine Epics gekommen? Bist Du etwa nicht blau/grün in die HCs gegangen sondern hast Deinen Char bei Ebay gekauft?"


----------



## Mitsu (29. Juli 2009)

Haaaalllluuu Belphiii =D 

Und ich fänds toll =D kein "boah du hast noch keine epics??!!" mehr und son mist.. man kann ja noch alles an stats oder solchem sehen...

Ich wäre dafür. Man kann ja mal ne woche schwarz-weiss spielen xD =D

lg
Mitsu


----------



## Belphega (29. Juli 2009)

C0deX schrieb:


> Für Satharion wenn er down geht ist das auch ausreichend für Ulduar/Ulduar-Hardmodes würde ich Dich dann allerdings auch nicht mitnehmen aber für gewöhnlich macht man dies ja auch mit seiner Raidgilde und nicht random.



Hier ist nirgendwo von Ulduar die Rede.
In Ulduar hab ich mit der Raidgruppe buffed auch meine 4,2k. Höhö. Kann ich mir dafür jetz was kaufen?



> Btw die Adds kann man im 25 problemlos bomben da reichen 1-2 Shadows/Mages/Wl oder Hunter ohne probleme.



Ich sprach vom 10er. Also nichtmal Raidbuffed. Wir sind 2  Feraldudus, ein Mage, 2 Eles, Healpala und Healpriest undn Kriegertank, ein Schurke undn Vergelter.

Und nochmal - höhö. Kann ich mir jetz was davon kaufen weil ich guten Dmg mach?
__

Dieses arrogante "ich geh ulduar und hab den längsten mit meinen geilen dps, hör auf meine taktikansagen weil ich weiß alles"-Geschwafel pisst mich im Forum schon tierisch an. Ständig Leute die meinen sie müssn ne große Klappe habn und andere Leute wie Volldeppen behandeln.

Wahrscheinlich war ich mit meiner Healpriest in Ulduar weiter als du -.-
Taktiken kennt jeder. Darum gehts hier auch nicht. Danke für ne Tube Senf.


----------



## C0deX (29. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Hier ist nirgendwo von Ulduar die Rede.
> In Ulduar hab ich mit der Raidgruppe buffed auch meine 4,2k. Höhö. Kann ich mir dafür jetz was kaufen?



Du willst jetzt nicht sagen das 4,2k DPS in Ulduar viel sind oder?



Belphega schrieb:


> Ich sprach vom 10er. Also nichtmal Raidbuffed. Wir sind 2 Feraldudus, ein Mage, 2 Eles, Healpala und Healpriest undn Kriegertank, ein Schurke undn Vergelter.
> 
> Und nochmal - höhö. Kann ich mir jetz was davon kaufen weil ich guten Dmg mach?



Naja Stahrion 3D mach ich nur wegen Twink in ner random Speedkill grp ab und zu also von daher kann man das Lineup schon allein nicht vergleichen



Belphega schrieb:


> Dieses arrogante "ich geh ulduar und hab den längsten mit meinen geilen dps, hör auf meine taktikansagen weil ich weiß alles"-Geschwafel pisst mich im Forum schon tierisch an. Ständig Leute die meinen sie müssn ne große Klappe habn und andere Leute wie Volldeppen behandeln.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich war ich mit meiner Healpriest in Ulduar weiter als du -.-
> Taktiken kennt jeder. Darum gehts hier auch nicht. Danke für ne Tube Senf.



Das hat nichts mit arrogant zu tun. Du fragst warum Dich manche Leute nicht mitnehmen und nachdem das ein Forum ist beteilige ich mich an der Diskussion ganz einfach. Ich würde halt sagen geh noch bissi Naxx, Satharion und Maly und schau das Du da soweit es geht an die Best in Slot Items kommst und dann denk an Ulduar.

Naja Algalon hab ich bisher nur im 10ner gesehen und im 25er hab ich Levi+4, Council Hardmode, Hodir Hardmode, Freya + 1 und Yogg mit 3 Keepern also von daher gut möglich das Du mit Deinem Priester weiter bist, stresst mich aber auch nicht wirklich solange ich den Drachen im 25er noch holen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab halt keine 24/7 sondern auch Partner und Arbeit.


----------



## Dabow (29. Juli 2009)

gr%FCnhaupt schrieb:


> Blaues sollte es erst in Naxx geben, Lila erst in Ulduar und auch nur wenige Teile. Den Rest dann mit den letzten zwei Addoninstanzen.



Bevor ich das erste mal in Naxx war ( damals war ich ca. 75-77 ) war mein bester Freund in Naxx als Tank unterwegs.... !!!!

Er posted mir ein Teil dass er bekommen hatte ( EPIC )

Meine erste Frage daraufhin : In Naxx droppen auch Epics ?
Er : Da droppen nur Epics
Ich : lol ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GAJR (29. Juli 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach ist es sowieso mehr als idiotisch, das Können eines Spielers an Epics oder auch nur den DPS festzumachen.
Mal ein Beispiel aus Archavons Kammer:

Ein full-epic-equippter Hexer (größtenteils Naxx25) hat mehr als die Hälfte weniger DPS gefahren als ein Schurke mit nur ein oder zwei Epic-Teilen => Epics =l= Können

Dann gabs natürlich noch die imba-r0xx0r-DPS-Fahrer, die vorher und auch noch hinterher mit ihren DPS rumgeprahlt haben...zu schade nur, dass sie allesamt nach kurzer Zeit in Archavons Wolke verreckt sind, weil die Heiler einfach nicht mehr nachkamen mit dem heilen. => DPS bringen nichts, wenn man zu dumm ist die einfachste Taktik anzuwenden.

Aber um mal auf den Teil eines Posts von der ersten Seite zurückzukommen:


> Warum ist eine gute deutsche Pizza immer schlechter als die schlechteste italienische?



Sowas kann nur jemand sagen, der noch nie italienische Pizza gegessen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (29. Juli 2009)

Kurz voraus C0deX - deine Beiträge sind allesamt Offtopic.
Und zudem raide ich seit Classic nicht mehr und scheiß aufs Equipment, deshalb gehts bei mir oben rein und unten raus was du sagst.

In dem Thread gehts darum dass Archa/Ema ein 10er-Raid is der nix verlangt.
Du kannst da blau equiped reingehn. Da brauchts kein Fullepic dafür.
Ich beschwer mich auch nicht dass ich nicht mitgenommen wordn bin - sonder dass die Menschen kein Hirn mehr besitzen um zu kapiern worauf es im Spiel ankommt.




C0deX schrieb:


> Du willst jetzt nicht sagen das 4,2k DPS in Ulduar viel sind oder?



4,2k Dps sind in Ulduar ausreichend. Und sie sind viel für eine T7 Eleschamanin die 4x wöchentlich WoW spielt, nur SdK und Ausdauer gebufft hat, nichtmal alles verzaubert hat und keine 25er geht *lach*

Aber wenn du hier wegen dps flamen willst, kannst du gerne ein paar Screenshots vom Penismeter posten (:
Wie schon oben gesagt - interessiert mich nicht die Bohne, weil wir WoW j4F spieln und gar nicht erst auf große Raids, geschweige denn Ulduar aus sind.




> Naja Stahrion 3D mach ich nur wegen Twink in ner random Speedkill grp ab und zu also von daher kann man das Lineup schon allein nicht vergleichen



Du weißt ja, dein Main interessiert mich schonmal nicht die Bohne.
Was glaubst du wies mit deinem Twink aussieht?

Bitte nochn bisschen mehr posen - das passt so geil ins Offtopic.





> Das hat nichts mit arrogant zu tun.



*Made my day!*



> Ich würde halt sagen geh noch bissi Naxx, Satharion und Maly und schau das Du da soweit es geht an die Best in Slot Items kommst und dann denk an Ulduar.



Wo lebst du eigentlich?
Wo red ich von Ulduar? Ich will gar nicht Ulduar rein Oo
Ich hab Ulduar mit meiner Priest fast clear geraidet. Und mir gefällt die Instanz nicht.
In dem Thread gehts um ganz was anderes du Gurke. (btw "Gurke" ist kein Schimpfwort, sondern Gemüse)



> Naja Algalon hab ich bisher nur im 10ner gesehen und im 25er hab ich Levi+4, Council Hardmode, Hodir Hardmode, Freya + 1 und Yogg mit 3 Keepern also von daher gut möglich das Du mit Deinem Priester weiter bist, stresst mich aber auch nicht wirklich solange ich den Drachen im 25er noch holen kann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



 Ich hab nichtmal nen Plan wovon du da redest. Ich hab noch nie nen Hardmode gesehn außer Obsi.

Und Arbeit/Partnerflames hör ich nicht gern.
Schon gar nicht wenn ich extra ne familiäre Freizeitgilde gegründet hab weil mein Freund und ich nicht Bock haben neben Arbeit und Umzug soviel Zeit in WoW zu investiern ^^


----------



## FroggyStyle (29. Juli 2009)

C0deX schrieb:


> Du willst jetzt nicht sagen das 4,2k DPS in Ulduar viel sind oder?



nee, aber ausreichend



C0deX schrieb:


> Naja Stahrion 3D mach ich nur wegen Twink in ner random Speedkill grp ab und zu also von daher kann man das Lineup schon allein nicht vergleichen



und ich mach nebenbei noch n einarmigen Handstand, die andere brauch ich um in der Nase zu boren. Für Maus und Tastatur reichen die Füße auch!!!



C0deX schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit arrogant zu tun. Du fragst warum Dich manche Leute nicht mitnehmen und nachdem das ein Forum ist beteilige ich mich an der Diskussion ganz einfach. Ich würde halt sagen geh noch bissi Naxx, Satharion und Maly und schau das Du da soweit es geht an die Best in Slot Items kommst und dann denk an Ulduar.



Ulduar10 kann man auch mit Naxx10 machen...und wenn du die beiträge genauer gelesen hast, gehts in erster linie auch nicht um Ulduar... 



C0deX schrieb:


> Naja Algalon hab ich bisher nur im 10ner gesehen und im 25er hab ich Levi+4, Council Hardmode, Hodir Hardmode, Freya + 1 und Yogg mit 3 Keepern also von daher gut möglich das Du mit Deinem Priester weiter bist, stresst mich aber auch nicht wirklich solange ich den Drachen im 25er noch holen kann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist ja fast noch schlimmer als pipi-meter...


----------



## Ciquo (29. Juli 2009)

biene schrieb:


> Also meiner Meinung ist ein dps meter nicht nötig,da man ja sieht wie schnell ein boss seine Trefferpunkte verliert und somit abschätzen kann ob der schaden reicht.Klar ist das nicht so einfach wie mit einem addon ,bei dem einem alles vorgekaut wird.Genau das gilt auch für die adds bei thaddius muss man halt mehr drauf achten.
> Gute raid Gilden verbieten zwar sowieso das posten von dps daten, trotzdem weg damit.



damage meter sind enorm wichtig, gerade für raid gilden. wobei da nicht das recount zählt, sondern die wesentlich genaueren wow webstats, die wie bei uns z.B. im forum der gilde gepostet werden. nur über soetwas hat man die möglichkeit seine spielweise zu analysieren und zu optimieren.

im raid ist es bei uns zwar nicht offiziell verboten das recount zu posten, aber es macht keiner. es hat ja sowieso jeder eins mitlaufen. warum? konkurrenz belebt das geschäft. und wenn jeder auf platz 1 sein möchte, dann versucht jeder noch ein kleines bischen mehr rauszuholen. zumindest bei den dps bossen. auch die raidleitung schaut sich das genau an...das wissen wir und dieser leichte druck holt mehr leistung raus.

zudem ist es auch sehr wichtig für das testen neuer items oder skillungen an den bosspuppen.


mfg

Ciquo


----------



## Technocrat (29. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> @Technocrat - falsch: is beweisbar ;p
> Damals als Main vertreten mit meiner Healpriest und meiner Healdudu.



Sorry, aber der Beweis entzieht sich mir. Da beweist gar nichts das Du mal einen Char dieses Namens gespielt hast.  Und da Du verkauft hast, kann man sich nicht mal gemeinsam mit Dir nach Absprache eines Erkennungswortes auf dem Server einloggen. Wenn ich z.B. beweisen wollte, das Roxanna aus Turalyon mein Char ist, müßtest Du nur einen lvl 1 auf Turalyn erstellen, mir per PM ein Wort zukommen lassen und wir würden uns gleichzeitig auf Turalyon einloggen. Dort fragt Dein Char meinen nach dem Wort.

Und GENAU DAS kannst DU nicht tun. Daher sind alle Deine Behauptungen, der Besitzer des buffed accounts "Belphega" habe mal diesen oder jenen char gespielt, genau das: Behauptungen.

Q.E.D.


----------



## Super PePe (29. Juli 2009)

"Sorry, aber der Beweis entzieht sich mir. Da beweist gar nichts das Du mal einen Char dieses Namens gespielt hast. Und da Du verkauft hast, kann man sich nicht mal gemeinsam mit Dir nach Absprache eines Erkennungswortes auf dem Server einloggen. Wenn ich z.B. beweisen wollte, das Roxanna aus Turalyon mein Char ist, müßtest Du nur einen lvl 1 auf Turalyn erstellen, mir per PM ein Wort zukommen lassen und wir würden uns gleichzeitig auf Turalyon einloggen. Dort fragt Dein Char meinen nach dem Wort." 

das beweist auch nix


----------



## PARAS.ID (29. Juli 2009)

Schmiedeglut ist für sein itemlvl und seine Farbe noch lange eine gute alternative,wenn man etwas pech in Naxx25er hatte, wie ich.

So trägt mein elementarschamane es imemrnoch in Ulduar 10ner,weil er schlichtweg kein Würfelglück hatte.

Zum Thema: Es ist im moment keine schande nicht-ausschließlich lila herumzulaufen. So tun es zB. auch unsere MTs,die schon Yogi gesehen haben usw. Ganz eifnach,weil viele Blaue Trinkets für sie nützlicher sind als lilane aus Ulduar.

Großes Beispiel: Poptisse von ensidia. Die schwedisch-Untote-Heilig-Priesterin in ihren Reihen. die trägt das Blaue Juwe-trinket mit 2 Gelben Sockeln ,wo sie dann Int reinsockelt. Eine andere alternative ist so schnell nicht in Ulduar gefunden,wo sie ähnlich großen Manapool regeneriert.
Auch ich hab ,als nicht-juwe, zb. kein Trinket aus Ulduar angelegt, da sie mir alle von den werten hern icht gefallen.


----------



## Füchtella (29. Juli 2009)

Huhu!



dragon1 schrieb:


> es kribbelt immer so vor Spannung und Spielspaß
> Genau desswegen bin ich tank, maximales :Mittendrinn" erlebniss *Grins*


Hihi, geht mir ebenso.



> Aber einige idioten meinen,
> a) Wenn sie viel haben, sind sie besser als andere und dmg ist das wichtigste, ohne taktiken zu befolgen
> b) Das nur weil sie selber zu dumm zum dps machen sind dps schlecht ist, "Wenn mich wer nach dps fragt mach ich ihn ignore" und "Ich mach genug dmg". Das ist einfach nur arroganz


Ja da ist was dran.
Ich mag Recount und WWS.
Was ich aber nicht mag, ist das öffentliche rumposaunen damit. Deshalb ist es bei uns im Raid - mit gewaltiger Mehrheit beschlossen - auch verboten. Klar schauen wir da rein, klar reden die Klassensprecher mit denen, die vielleicht etwas Hilfe brauchen, um besser zu werden - aber dieses Dingsvergleichangeberzeugs fällt halt weg.



Technocrat schrieb:


> Und GENAU DAS kannst DU nicht tun. Daher sind alle Deine Behauptungen, der Besitzer des buffed accounts "Belphega" habe mal diesen oder jenen char gespielt, genau das: Behauptungen.


Nun ja. Ist was dran. Andererseits ist deine Behauptung, dass Belphega ihre Chars hier nr für die Diskussion erfunden hat, eine ebenso nicht beweisbare Behauptung. Und damit ebenso bedeutungslos.

Ich find vor allem schade, dass man hier nicht sagen kann, dass man dies und das nicht mag, ohne dass einem irgendwelche Hirnakrobaten gleich unterstellen, man wolle es nur deshalb nicht, weil man es nicht könne. Das ist nämlich auch immer nur eine Behauptung.

mfg


----------



## VILOGITY (29. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> Was würdet ihr davon halten, wenn die Items in WoW keine Farben mehr hätten?
> 
> ...



Die meisten brachen Epix um sich als Roxxor ausgeben zu können und GOSUS spielen dann auch nur mit Gosus zusammen, praktisch im Lila Zirkel.
Du verstehst ?

Die Wahrheit ist.....
Die meisten Full Epix Leute sind im Player Skill weniger Wert als ne Scheibe Brot und die kann wenigstens Schimmeln.

Ich kann nicht zählen wie oft wir paar Randoms mitgenommen haben mit Dick Epix, die dann nur rumegimpt haben, null movement, 
null Spielverständniss nur DMÄÄÄÄÄÄG
Gute Spieler erkennt man nicht an Epix....
Und nim dich vor Full Epix Faceroller Palas in acht, die können meistens noch weniger als Brot mit Schimmel drauf, vor allem wenn sie Retri sind.

Unser Mädel hatte letztens ne Freundin mit angeschleppt, die war noch mit 3 Blauen teilen mit uns dann 10 ULDA.
Tja, was soll man sagen, auch mit 3 Blauen Teilen hat sie mehr DMG gemacht als der Teilweise Full NAXX25er Hexer....


----------



## dragon1 (29. Juli 2009)

Leude kommt runter, nur weil manche sich vlt wirklich besser fuehlen, wenn sie erster im dmg sind, und mal ehrlich, das ist jeder, genauso wie nach einem geschossenen Tor, einem Korb in basketball oder einer gewonnenen wette, ist er nicht gleich Rl-loses assoziales pubertierendes Nazi- harz 4 empfaenger- Zombie- Arsch- Angeber.


----------



## Füchtella (29. Juli 2009)

Huhu!



dragon1 schrieb:


> Leude kommt runter, nur weil manche sich vlt wirklich besser fuehlen, wenn sie erster im dmg sind, und mal ehrlich, das ist jeder, genauso wie nach einem geschossenen Tor, einem Korb in basketball oder einer gewonnenen wette, ist er nicht gleich Rl-loses assoziales pubertierendes Nazi- harz 4 empfaenger- Zombie- Arsch- Angeber.


Natürlich nicht.
Wenn ich einen DD spiele, freue ich mich auch über Schaden. 
Ich begreife nur die Leute nicht, die dann sofort nix besseres zu tun haben, als ihre Kritrekorde mittels BAM-Addon zu verbreiten, oder am besten nach jedem einzelnen Kampf ihren Recount in den ganzen Raid zu posten.

Das ist ebenso albern wie die drei Typen, denen ich vorgestern ein Ticket geschrieben habe, weil sie mit ihren Rostroten Protodrachen direkt auf dem Flugpunktheini in Dalaran rumposen mussten, so dass den keiner mehr anklicken konnte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es ist nix gegen Erfolg und die Freude darüber zu sagen - aber die andauernde Angeberei damit nervt einigermaßen.

mfg


----------



## Kretain (29. Juli 2009)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Zeig mir ein blaues teil das mit epic mithalten kann :<
> 
> ausserdem finde ich das es da bleiben sollte, weil man meist nur so die qualitativen unterschiede erkennen kann
> 
> ...



Zum Beispiel die Skill 400 Juwe Trinkets mit 2 Sockeln.
Ausdauer Sockel rein ( Drachenauge) und es gibt kein besseres Trinket mehr für 
Bären.

Mich interessiert die Farbe eines Items nicht ich achte aufs Itemlvl.


----------



## Maladin (29. Juli 2009)

Die gnadenlose offtopichassende Faust hat wieder zugeschlagen. Auf Bitte eines Mitgliedes eröffne ich diesen etwas ausgedünnten Thread wieder. 

Bleibt bitte beim Thema. 

_Zum Thema:_
Ich finde die Farbcodierung nicht schlecht btw. Sie sagt zwar nichts über das Können oder das Beherrschen einer Klasse aus, aber sie ist ein guter Indikator beim Looten auf dem Weg zum maximalen Level. "Woahhh ... Random Epic !!!! ... super."

Mehr auch nicht ... die besten Tanktrinkets vor und mit Naxx, sind fast ausschließlich Rar. Und meine Heiladina hat seeeehr lange das Juwelenschleifertrinket genutzt mit 2 Drachenaugen drin.

/wink maladin


----------



## Senseless6666 (29. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> Was würdet ihr davon halten, wenn die Items in WoW keine Farben mehr hätten?
> 
> ...




nix für ungiut aba der drang bleibt zumind vom item lvl.. epics würden immernoch episch sein, aber weiß, das fänd ich übrigens säh total doof aus, ergo bin dagegen..


----------



## Lillyan (29. Juli 2009)

Und kein Wort mehr über Accounthandel!


----------



## Technocrat (29. Juli 2009)

Füchtella schrieb:


> Das ist ebenso albern wie die drei Typen, denen ich vorgestern ein Ticket geschrieben habe, weil sie mit ihren Rostroten Protodrachen direkt auf dem Flugpunktheini in Dalaran rumposen mussten, so dass den keiner mehr anklicken konnte.



Na, die wollten wissen, wer sich auskennt und wer nicht: manche kenne ja auch den Trick mit der V-Taste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens: schon im Handbch von WoW (huch? hat das wer gelesen?) steht, wie das mit den Item-Farben ist: Die Farbe sagt nur etwas darüber aus, wie SELTEN etwas ist, NICHT wie GUT.


----------



## Technocrat (29. Juli 2009)

Super schrieb:


> das beweist auch nix



Doch. Das nämlich der buffed account Inhaber auch Zugang zum genannten Char hat.


----------



## Belphega (29. Juli 2009)

Um wieder aufs Topic zurückzukommen (au ja Maladin, den Mann mit der roten Zipfelmütze gibts tatsächlich ;p)
Einer von euch hat gestern einen Beitrag verfasst der mich zum Nachdenken gebracht hat..

Dabei handelt es sich nicht um die Abschaffung der Farbcodes - sondern die Änderung.
Das heißt:

Grüne Items: bleiben Questbelohnungen, unnütze Randomdropts, etc etc

Blaue Items: Droppen in Heroics und in Schlachtzügen (ja! auch bei den Bossen!)

Epische Items: Sollten nur noch die Setteile & seltene Drops sein.
__

*Im Schema würde das dann so aussehn:*

*Wir töten Kel'Thuzad im 10er - er dropt:*

1x Waffe (episch)
2x Setteil (episch)
2x Loot (rar)

*Ebenfalls auch bei vorherigen Bossen - Thaddius dropt:*

1x Setteil (episch)
2x Loot (rar)

In höheren Instanzen ala Ulduar, könnte man natürlich wieder mehr Epics droppen lassen.
Zudem -> in Hardmodes nur Epics.
__

Es wird Zeit, dass die blauen Items wieder geschätzt werden (:


----------



## Teradas (29. Juli 2009)

turageo schrieb:


> Das ist wie immer Ansichtssache. An und für sich verfahr ich persönlich mitm Retri/Prot nach dem Prinzip: gehst als Retri mit würfelst nur
> auf Retri-Items - umgekehrt das Gleiche...  Bevor jedoch beispielsweise ein Tank-Item einfach entzaubert wird bzw. jeder Gier drauf würfelt,
> frag ich einfach mal höflich an, ob ichs mitnehmen kann. Find ich jetzt nicht weiter schlimm. Der Ton macht einfach die Musik. ;-)
> 
> MfG


Ok,ich einmal im Ulduar 25er(Random -.- Ich werde Ulduar nie wieder Random gehen)wollte die Schusswaffe von Klingenschuppe.
Sie droppt,ich freu mich wie hulle,weil kein anderer Tank sie brauchte...
Auf einmal überwürfelte mich ein anderer Krieger(DD),und es wurde ihm gegeben?
Ich frage höflich,wieso ihm das denn jetzt gegeben wurde.
So,ich wurde dann am Ende aus dem Raid gekickt,weil ich wohl nicht freundlich wäre,und keinem anderem Loot gönne...ôO

Zum Thema:
Wär schon ganz gut,dass abzuschaffen,aber wie viele hier sagen,dann auf den Itemwert gucken werden.


Grüsse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (29. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Um wieder aufs Topic zurückzukommen (au ja Maladin, den Mann mit der roten Zipfelmütze gibts tatsächlich ;p)
> Einer von euch hat gestern einen Beitrag verfasst der mich zum Nachdenken gebracht hat..
> 
> Dabei handelt es sich nicht um die Abschaffung der Farbcodes - sondern die Änderung.
> ...


Das ist die beste Idee,die hier gemacht wurde (:
Dann ist es so wie früher,weil früher war das ja auch so (Startholme,Schole,etc),da gabs "Rarren" Loot.
In den höheren Raids (Mc,AQ20,AQ40BWl,etc.)waren dann die Epics an der reihe.Und in Stratholme und den ganzen war dann guter Blauer Loot.
Man hat sich gefreut,wenn man da blauen Loot bekommen hat.


----------



## Realtec (29. Juli 2009)

Die schiene die Blizzard bis jetzt fährt, ist die sinnvollste und vorallem die methode womit sich am meißten geld schä(e?)ffeln lässt.

Was interessieren einen die 2k "progamer" die gern ihr oldschool zurück hätten, (ich als ultra casual fand btw classic auch wesentlich besser als wotlk) wenn dafür 100k neue leute kommen, weil das spiel 1. einfach ist und 2. man viele erfolgserlebnisse hat.


Sie werden nichts ändern


----------



## Mitzy (30. Juli 2009)

Realtec schrieb:


> Die schiene die Blizzard bis jetzt fährt, ist die sinnvollste und vorallem die methode womit sich am meißten geld schä(e?)ffeln lässt.
> 
> Was interessieren einen die 2k "progamer" die gern ihr oldschool zurück hätten, (ich als ultra casual fand btw classic auch wesentlich besser als wotlk) wenn dafür 100k neue leute kommen, weil das spiel 1. einfach ist und 2. man viele erfolgserlebnisse hat.
> 
> ...



Ich hab zwar keine Wirtschaft studiert, aber am meisten Geld lässt sich damit noch lange nicht scheffeln... Und ich hab sogar Beweise, für diese Behauptung:

http://www.goyax.de/activision-blizzard-inc-Aktie
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/activisio...elay-2009-07-28

Insofern würde ich sagen, dass- wenn die Links überhaupt gepostet werden dürfen- Blizzard einen falschen Weg geht.


----------



## Heydu (30. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> Was würdet ihr davon halten, wenn die Items in WoW keine Farben mehr hätten?
> 
> ...



mädel, du bist nur n bischen frustriert, weil man dich nicht mitnahm^^

ich komm sogar mit grün/blau eq nach archa, auf unserem server^^
ghihihihi


----------



## Belphega (30. Juli 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> mädel, du bist nur n bischen frustriert, weil man dich nicht mitnahm^^




... es ist unglaublich wie Menschen wie du es geschafft haben die Registrierung auf Buffed erfolgreich abzuschließen. Wenn ihrs doch nicht mal schafft nen Thread zu interpretieren Oo

Es geht hier um die Frage, was lila heutzutage noch ist und was lila eigentlich sein sollte.
Um die Frage was blau eigentlich ist, und warum blau keine Akzeptanz wie früher genießt.

Aber danke für diesen geistreichen Beitrag.
Der im Übrigen nicht mal ontopic ist.

Btw -> GZ zum Fullquote.


----------



## WeRkO (30. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Es geht hier um die Frage, was lila heutzutage noch ist und was lila eigentlich sein sollte.



SO, erstmal nochmal Sorry für meinen Ausraster vorgestern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu der Frage, nunja, lila sollte EPISCH sein, d.h. nicht jeder sollte damit rumlaufen. Einfachste Möglichkeit wäre in Naxx z.b. nurnoch Rare droppen zu lassen, allerdings mit den gleichen Stats. Ab Ulduar (NACH dem ersten Boss, bzw nur in dem seinen HM's) dürften dann auch allmählich lilane Ausrüstungsteile droppen. Aber halt nicht durchgehend. Pro Boss so ~1 Epic und 2-3 Rares, mit den gleichen Stats wie die aktuellen Teile auch haben. Dadurch würde man die Epic Flut extrem verringern und den lilanen Pixeln ihren alten "Wert" zurückgeben. 

Zu dem anderen Anliegen in deinem Topic: Nein, ich denke nicht das man alle Teile weiß färben sollte, eher halt das ganze System umstrukturieren (s.o.).


----------



## Belphega (30. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> SO, erstmal nochmal Sorry für meinen Ausraster vorgestern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schon wieder vergessen ;}



> Zu der Frage, nunja, lila sollte EPISCH sein, d.h. nicht jeder sollte damit rumlaufen.



Exakt. Deshalb kam auch der Vorschlag vorhin (ich werd den Eingangspost gleich mal aktualisieren)


1) Alle Bosse in Heroics und Raids droppen nur noch Rar, mit den gleichen Stats.
2) Jeder Flügelboss dropt auch 1 Epic - die Endbosse jeweils 1 - der absolute Endboss ausschließlich Epics.
3) Die Setteile bleiben episch.

In Naxx würde das zB so aussehn:

Patchwork dropt rar, Grobbulus dropt rar, Gluth dropt rar mit einem epischen Settoken, Thaddius dropt als Flügelendboss rar und 1 Epic + 1 epischen Settoken.
Saphiron dropt Rar mit 1 Epic -> Kael dropt episch.

^^ Das würde es zumindest schonmal reduzieren..

Und beim Flammenleviathan würd ich sogar grüne Items beherzigen.
Son Freeloot wie der is..


----------



## Technocrat (30. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Zu der Frage, nunja, lila sollte EPISCH sein, d.h. nicht jeder sollte damit rumlaufen.



Wie kommst Du denn auf das dünne Brett? Nur eine Elite von Spielern dürfen das haben, am besten solche, die 24/7 vor der Kiste hocken, richtig? Damit man in WoW wieder sieht, wer wer ist und wer den Führungsanspruch in Raiddingen hat, hm? Damit wir dummen Trottel, die tatsächlich für unser Geld arbeiten müssen, auf keinen Fall den Leuten, die Zeit haben, sich Epics zu erarbeiten, den Ruhm klauen?
Nee, mein Lieber, die Zeiten sind vorbei - denn Blizzard weiß, wer ihnen die Brötchen bezahlt.


----------



## WeRkO (30. Juli 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du denn auf das dünne Brett? Nur eine Elite von Spielern dürfen das haben, am besten solche, die 24/7 vor der Kiste hocken, richtig? Damit man in WoW wieder sieht, wer wer ist und wer den Führungsanspruch in Raiddingen hat, hm? Damit wir dummen Trottel, die tatsächlich für unser Geld arbeiten müssen, auf keinen Fall den Leuten, die Zeit haben, sich Epics zu erarbeiten, den Ruhm klauen?
> Nee, mein Lieber, die Zeiten sind vorbei - denn Blizzard weiß, wer ihnen die Brötchen bezahlt.



Nein, es geht ganz einfach darum das man ja einen "Helden" in WoW spielt. Nun ist aber nicht jeder Held gleich heldenhaft, darum sollte man es deutlich an der Ausrüstung unterscheiden können. EIn Held der z.b. Sapphiron besiegt hat keine so große Heldentat vollbracht wie eben der Held, der danach noch Kel'thuzad zu Leibe rückt. Es geht mir nicht darum das nur die "oberroxxorpros" lila tragen dürfen, sondern einfach darum ein Stück weit die Flut der lilanen Pixel zu verringern. Zudem wäre die Freude wenn man ein lilanes Item kriegt dann wohl auch wieder größer, da nicht mehr überall lila droppen würde.


----------



## Belphega (30. Juli 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Nur eine Elite von Spielern dürfen das haben, am besten solche, die 24/7 vor der Kiste hocken, richtig? Damit man in WoW wieder sieht, wer wer ist und wer den Führungsanspruch in Raiddingen hat, hm?



Jetz mal halblang hier.
Ich bin selber ne Casual. Ich hab zu Classiczeiten 6 Tage die Woche geraidet und war ne T3-Druidin.

Seit BC raide ich so gut wie gar nicht mehr. Ich bin 4 Tage die Woche abends ein bisschen online.
Und sogar ich bin vollepisch -.- Warum muss das Equip lila sein? Warum kanns nicht blau sein so wie früher?
Dass man sich über ein Epic mal richtig freuen kann?




> Damit wir dummen Trottel, die tatsächlich für unser Geld arbeiten müssen, auf keinen Fall den Leuten, die Zeit haben, sich Epics zu erarbeiten, den Ruhm klauen?



Mit diesen selten dummen Kommentaren stellst du dich tatsächlich als Trottel hin.
Ich hab auch ne 44h-Woche. Ich arbeite Montag-Freitag von früh bis spät. Ich hab als Österreicherin dazu sogar noch ne Woche weniger Urlaub, weniger Feiertage und nen geringeren Lohn. Ich hab auch ne sehr tolle Beziehung, weshalb ich das gesamte Wochenende keine Minute in WoW verbringe. Und dazu hab ich noch Haustiere, nen Haushalt, ein Auto und Freunde. Ich komm auch nicht zum spieln.

Trotzdem wärs mir lieber, ich wär 90% blau mit 2 Epics -> über welche ich mich dafür mal freu!
__

Allein zu BC hatte ich 7 vollepic-Chars Oo
Ich bin nur 1x wöchentlich Sonntags Karazhan gegangen.
Ich hab nur getwinkt.. sonst nix gemacht. Und hallo? Die warn alle vollepisch..

Das hat doch keinen Reiz mehr..


----------



## Technocrat (30. Juli 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Nein, es geht ganz einfach darum das man ja einen "Helden" in WoW spielt. Nun ist aber nicht jeder Held gleich heldenhaft, darum sollte man es deutlich an der Ausrüstung unterscheiden können. EIn Held der z.b. Sapphiron besiegt hat keine so große Heldentat vollbracht wie eben der Held, der danach noch Kel'thuzad zu Leibe rückt.



Nun gut, akzeptiert. Aber da bleibt ein Problem: entweder ist es leicht das zu tun, dann wird es wie von euch beklagt und jeder hat die Epics, oder es ist schwer und braucht viel Aufwand, dann hat nur die arbeitslose Zocker-Elite was davon, wie ich beklagte. Die Balance zu finden dürfte bei 11 Millionen Spielern überaus schwierig sein, und Blizzard nimmt im Zweifel natürlich den Weg des größten Einkommens...


----------



## Estafin (30. Juli 2009)

also wenn ich mir die monarchenkrabbe die juwes herzustellen vermögen oder die samtige essenz anschaue um nur 2 zu nennen...die sind blau und werden von manchen tanks noch in ulduar getragen...warum?naja sie sind einfach gut und besser als so manches epic-schmuckstück. punkt!


----------



## WeRkO (30. Juli 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Nun gut, akzeptiert. Aber da bleibt ein Problem: entweder ist es leicht das zu tun, dann wird es wie von euch beklagt und jeder hat die Epics, oder es ist schwer und braucht viel Aufwand, dann hat nur die arbeitslose Zocker-Elite was davon, wie ich beklagte. Die Balance zu finden dürfte bei 11 Millionen Spielern überaus schwierig sein, und Blizzard nimmt im Zweifel natürlich den Weg des größten Einkommens...



Denke ich weniger, man schau sich z.b. Ulduar an. Ich persöhnlich bin gerade was raiden angeht auch ein Casual. In der Gilde stehn wir aktuell vor Freya, im 10er vor Yogg. Ich kann mich nicht beklagen das der Content zu schwer wäre, aber zu leicht ist er auch nicht. Das ein Eintstiegsraid wie halt Naxx einfacher ist, sollte logisch sein, von daher sollte es auch dort keine Probleme geben.


----------



## Littelbigboss (30. Juli 2009)

sie sollten die inzstanzen wieder schwerer machen


----------



## Schnatti (30. Juli 2009)

Im Grunde hast du recht mit deiner Lila-Disskusion..es ist zu leicht sich voll episch auszustatten. Mit Lootglück dauerts eine Woche.

ABER: ob du dich über deine Epixxe freust oder nicht solltest du nicht von der Farbe, dem Umstand wie dus bekommen hast oder gar vom Seltenheitswert ausmachen. Ich freue mich wenn ich ein Item bekomme was mich verbessert. Farbe egal...rennt jeder Honk damit rum auch egal. Es bringt MICH weiter und das is das was zählt. Meine kleine Heilschamanin war bis Hyal mit dem blauen Schild aus Tiefensumpf HC unterwegs, hab mir auch viel doofes bla bla anhören müssen aber es war halt besser als das was droppte. Klar hätt ich mir das rosa Blubberschild für Marken holen können aber das hatte fast die selben Stats und sah mal derbe scheiße aus. Ich bin sicher 20mal Tiefensumpf HC eh ichs hatte und ich hab es geliebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist doch wurst welche Farbe die Items haben..lass sie doch lila dann erkennt man an den scheiß lila Items die gimps doch ganz schnell^^


----------



## Mitzy (30. Juli 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du denn auf das dünne Brett? Nur eine Elite von Spielern dürfen das haben, am besten solche, die 24/7 vor der Kiste hocken, richtig? Damit man in WoW wieder sieht, wer wer ist und wer den Führungsanspruch in Raiddingen hat, hm? Damit wir dummen Trottel, die tatsächlich für unser Geld arbeiten müssen, auf keinen Fall den Leuten, die Zeit haben, sich Epics zu erarbeiten, den Ruhm klauen?
> Nee, mein Lieber, die Zeiten sind vorbei - denn Blizzard weiß, wer ihnen die Brötchen bezahlt.



Das die Leute immer mit dem 24/7 Argument kommen…
Damals war auch alles net so einfach, ich habe damals 3 Tage geraidet und lief gegen Ende trotzdem Ansatzweise in Naxxramas Classic rum- zwar nicht weit gekommen, jo, aber ich war da… Und ich hatte sogar ´ne Freundin, Nebenjob und meine Ausbildung.

Das hat auch nichts damit zu tun, wer was wie wo hat… Aber dieses aussortieren der Raidlinge mit ohne komplette Lila Schrift geht auf den Geist. Ich bin Raidleiter von 25 Leuten, mache es nicht (wobei ich bei „blau-grün“ schon ein bisseln was anmerke- aber dennoch helfe bei Verbesserungen).
Und nur die Lila Schrift weg, die Lila Schrift „seltener“ machen und die blaue Schrift „häufiger“- was ist daran falsch? Nichts… Schrift sagt nichts über deinen Skill aus, oder wie sehr du deine Klasse beherrscht…
Du kannst Pech haben, nichts bekommen- aber Naxxramas clear haben und dutzend Mal durchgegangen sein…




Technocrat schrieb:


> Nun gut, akzeptiert. Aber da bleibt ein Problem: entweder ist es leicht das zu tun, dann wird es wie von euch beklagt und jeder hat die Epics, oder es ist schwer und braucht viel Aufwand, dann hat nur die arbeitslose Zocker-Elite was davon, wie ich beklagte. Die Balance zu finden dürfte bei 11 Millionen Spielern überaus schwierig sein, und Blizzard nimmt im Zweifel natürlich den Weg des größten Einkommens...



Zu leicht ist schlecht.
Zu schwer ist schlecht.
Was dazwischen ist schlecht.
-> Alles ist schlecht.

Man kann es nicht allen Recht machen. Ich denke, Ulduar 10er ist sehr nett vom Schwierigkeitsgrad.
Und lass das doch mal mit Arbeitslose Zocker- Elite… Es können genauso gut Schüler sein, oder Arbeiter, die schlichtweg lieber spielen, als sich um Ihr „Leben“ zu kümmern.
Ich hasse Klischees, vorallem wenn man auf Arbeitslose rumhackt.
Und das größte Einkommen ist es nicht- siehe meine Links von vorhin, aber hier gerne nochmal für dich:
http://www.goyax.de/activision-blizzard-inc-Aktie
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/activisio...elay-2009-07-28

Anmerkung zum Schluss: Ich hab es mit Absicht provozierend geschrieben...


----------



## -Darxx (30. Juli 2009)

Ich verstehe was du meinst, jedoch sind die meisten epischen items welche gut verzaubert werden trotzdem besser als blaue. Es gibt ausnahmen, jedoch sind diese beschränkt. T7 ist nicht schwer zu bekommen, zumindest wenn man die Zeit zum raiden hat. Naxxramas ist leicht mit gut equipten random grps zu schaffen und naxx 10er sowiso. Epische Rüstung ist daher mit den emblemen des Heldentums nicht schwer zu bekommen. Beim schmuck gilt das nicht so sehr, aberes sollte zu schaffen sein.


----------



## Xentres (30. Juli 2009)

Mal ehrlich:
Das is nur wieder so n typischer Mimi-Thread ohne Sinn und Verstand.

1. Unterschied "Blau - Episch": Wenn es die Farben nicht wären, würde man euch an etwas anderem bewerten (siehe 2. ). Wer rnd geht muss sich darüber im klaren, sein, dass aufgepasst wird wer mitkommt und das irgendwie bewertet wird. Wenn ihr mit ner Gruppe erfolgreich ne Fußballmannschaft eröffnen wollt, nehmt ihr auch net den Asthmatiker und den einbeinigen mit! ( Regt euch jetzt bloß net auf - es ist so! )

2. Unterschied "Episch - Episch":
Wenn jemand bereits "Lila"-Gear hat, wird geprüft aus welcher Instanz. Für nen Uldu-Rnd-Raid nehm ich lieber "Eroberer"-Leute mit als "Tapfere".

3. Itemlevel: Am Itemlevel kann man deutlich erkennen, wer gutes Gear hat, da sich aus dem Itemlevel ergibt, wieviele Punkte auf den Items sind. Ob das sinnvolle Punkte sind, sei dahin gestellt.

4. Brauchbarkeit kontra Seltenheit:
Ist hinlänglich bekannt, dass blaue Items besser sind (z.B. Tanktrinket Azjol heroic) wird man jemanden auch mitnehmen wenn er derartige Items hat. Besser nen blaues DD-Trinket, das nur minimal schlechter ist, als n episches Tanktrinket zum Schaden machen. Auch sind niedrigestufige Epics den Höherstufigen oftmals überlegen! (siehe "Illustration der Drachenseele"/"Auge der Brutmutter" kontra Caster-Trinkets in Uldu25 (Ausnahme Hardmodes) )

Prinzipiell:
Darüber ob jemand "was blaues, lilanes,grünes, oranges oder weißes" an hat ist nicht zu diskutieren. Ob jetzt in Naxx was blaues dropt oder was lilanes macht nicht aus, ob ich mich darüber freue.
Man freut sich nicht über die Farbe sondern:
a) den Aufwand den man dafür betrieben hat (selbst hergestellte Epics sind ein Anlass zur Freunde wenn man dafür wochenlang gefarmt hat)
b) die Verbesserung die das Item bringt
optional c): wie es aussieht! ( ^^ )

Btw: Die Seltenheitswertung in Farben orientiert sich an den prozentualen Dropchancen, die bei Raidbossen niedriger sind aufgrund größerer Loot-Tables. Die Farbe zeugt nicht davon wie gut ein Item ist oder welchen Aufwand ein Spieler dafür aufgebracht hat.

PS: Bin für Achievement-Check statt Gear-Check. Hat jemand Uldu10er Hardmodes gemacht, kann man zumindest von einigermaßen Dps, Tank oder Heal-Skill ausgehen!


----------



## Karius (30. Juli 2009)

Wie wäre es mit helllila für leicht zu bekommende Epix (10er, Normale Berufsitems) und dunkellila (25ger oder Hardmodesachen)

Dann gäbe es wieder eine Möglichkeit sich vom gemeinen lilanen Pöbel zu distanzieren. 

Problematisch wäre nur, dass die nicht aktuellen 25ger / T-Sachen ja im nächsten Content immer noch dunkellila wären. Aber da könnte man ja fett den Itemlevel im Slotbild einfügen, sodass er einem gleich ins Gesicht spingt.

Dazu noch ein Achievement. Epix R good, darkpurple is bett4! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (30. Juli 2009)

Xentres schrieb:


> PS: Bin für Achievement-Check statt Gear-Check. Hat jemand Uldu10er Hardmodes gemacht, kann man zumindest von einigermaßen Dps, Tank oder Heal-Skill ausgehen!



Gleich naiv wie der Komische auf Seite 3 oder so.

Ich hab mit meiner Priest Sartharion mit 3 Drakes gelegt.
Mit meiner Schami noch nichtmal mit einem.
Mit meiner Priesterin hab ich Ulduar geraidet. keine Hardmodes, aber dafür zahlreiche Bosse mit Erfolge.
Mit meiner Schami sind erst die ersten 2 down.

Ich kenn die Taktiken, ich fahr locker meine 3,5k dps (was für Ulduar10 ausreichend ist), ich hab meine Sockel und Verzauberungen, ich bin den ganzen Raid über anwesend und lass mich nicht von meiner Katze beim Casten störn.

Aber laut deiner Check-Variante dürfte ich wahrscheinlich nichtmal Naxx25er mit, weil ich in Ulduar nur die 2 Freelootbosse down hab. Toll.

Dann lass ich mich mal von ner Stammgruppe durch Ulduar 10er rushen, ohne dass ich groß was dazu beitrag.
Darf ich dann mit?


----------



## Xentres (30. Juli 2009)

Hängt ab mit was du mit willst.
Nen Gümmeltwink nimmt dir keiner mit.

Naxx 25 ist von deiner Seite her zu niedrig angesetzt.
Da nimmt man dich mit, solange der Raid voll wird und du etwas Gear und Erfahrung hast.

Ansonsten: Ja exakt.
Wieso sollte man dich rnd Uldu mitnehmen, wenn du kaum Erfahrung drin hast?
Wenn du mit dem Schami mit willst, verweise auf deinen Main (Priest), so dass sicher gestellt ist dass du erfahrung hast.
Falls dazu noch das Gear passt (verzaubert, gesockelt etc.) steht dem betreten der Instanz mit dem Schami nix entgegen.
Wenn aber jemand in der Warteschlange mit nen Schami is,der  5/5 T8.5 Teile, 4-5 10er hardmodes hat und nen clearrun will - dann bist du draußen.

Zu Malygos nahm man auch nur Leute mit, die das Kill-Achievement hatten.
ZU RECHT!

Wenn du auch nur im ENTFERNTESTEN daran denkst, irgendeine Raid-Instanz rnd zu gehen, solltest du sie davor mit deiner Gilde besucht haben.
Die Gilde ist dazu da dich auszustatten, dir die nötige Erfahrung zu bringen und dich zu beraten, wie du das Maximum rausholst. Schließlich sollst du als Teil der Gilde etwas zum gemeinsamen Erfolg beitragen!
Erst DANN kannst du drüber nachdenken rnd zu gehen.

Sorry, aber so seh ich das. Rnd Runs sind nur was für die, die gerade keinen Raidtag haben und noch andere IDs als die aktuelle abfarmen wollen.
Und genau deshalb muss geschaut werden, wer mit kommt.

Naja, war irgendwie Offtopic, ne?

Zu den Farben: Frag einfach bei Blizzard ob sie net einfach eine rein textuelle Beschreibung in Courier ,12 verfassen und alle Farben etc. aus der Beschreibung der Items entfernen. Zwecks weniger Diskriminierung von ... von wem eigentlich? Oder zwecks mehr Spaß an ... äh ... Items - lol?


----------



## mlcwwe (30. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> Was würdet ihr davon halten, wenn die Items in WoW keine Farben mehr hätten?
> 
> ...



Die haben dich nicht mitgenommen weil ihre Grp so schlecht ist dass sie nur Fullepic Leute brauchen.


----------



## Mitzy (30. Juli 2009)

Xentres schrieb:


> (...)
> Die Gilde ist dazu da dich auszustatten, dir die nötige Erfahrung zu bringen und dich zu beraten, wie du das Maximum rausholst. Schließlich sollst du als Teil der Gilde etwas zum gemeinsamen Erfolg beitragen!
> Erst DANN kannst du drüber nachdenken rnd zu gehen.
> (...)



Und ich dachte immer, dass ich nur mit denen in eine Gilde gehe, mit denen ich mich verstehe- das erklärt natürlich, warum die Leute immer wieder die Gilden wechseln- anderer Raid, andere Gilde.

Mal ernsthaft, ein Dreck ist die Gilde dazu da, dir Erfahrung zu geben, oder sonstiges. Gilden sind im Prinzip für nichts zuständig. Es soll spaß machen, dass ist alles.
Selbst Raidgilden helfen sich nur teilweise, größtenteils heißt es "Geh Guides lesen, dass du deine Klasse lernst, experimentier, hol das maximale raus, dann melde dich nochmal"- und selbst das ist nur selten zu sehen...


----------



## Belphega (30. Juli 2009)

Xentres schrieb:


> Hängt ab mit was du mit willst.
> Nen Gümmeltwink nimmt dir keiner mit.



Die Schami is auf meinem neuen Account und mein Mainchar. Sie is seit 4 Wochen auf 80.
Meine Priest is auf meinem alten Account den es aus Gründen, welche auf Buffed tabu sind, nicht mehr gibt.




> Ansonsten: Ja exakt.
> Wieso sollte man dich rnd Uldu mitnehmen, wenn du kaum Erfahrung drin hast?
> Wenn du mit dem Schami mit willst, verweise auf deinen Main (Priest), so dass sicher gestellt ist dass du erfahrung hast.



Wie oben erwähnt, ist dieser Account aus tabu-Gründen nichtmehr da.
Und wenn ich sage "Ich kenn die Bosse" dann wirds wohl so sein oder? Nen Funken Vertrauen solltet ihr auch in Randoms haben. Und wenns immer noch nicht geglaubt wird, muss ich dann ins TS und die Ini erklären?



> Falls dazu noch das Gear passt (verzaubert, gesockelt etc.) steht dem betreten der Instanz mit dem Schami nix entgegen. Wenn aber jemand in der Warteschlange ist nen Schami is,der  5/5 T8.5 Teile, 4-5 10er hardmodes und nen clearrun will - dann bist du draußen.



Das heißt, auch wenn ich schon im Run mit dabei bin und 5 Bosse liegen würdest du mich gegen den auswechseln?
Ohne Rücksicht drauf dass dan meine ID verhaut ist?



> Zu Malygos nahm man auch nur Leute mit, die das Kill-Achievement hatten.
> ZU RECHT!



Und wie wars bei dir? Hattest du das Achievment von Maly im Postfach als du 80 wurdest?
Oder hat dich damals jemand OHNE Achievment mitgenommen und es dir erklärt?

Btw - mit meiner Schami hatte ich ne Randomgruppe für Maly. Ich hatte das Achievment mit ihr ebenfalls noch nicht hab aber allen im TS die Taktik erklärt (kannte ja alles von meiner Priest).
Im Endeffekt sind wir 4x gewhiped - dann iser gelegen. 7 von 10 Leuten warn dann Helden der eisigen Weiten.




> Zu den Farben: Frag einfach bei Blizzard ob sie net einfach eine rein textuelle Beschreibung in Courier ,12 verfassen und alle Farben etc. aus der Beschreibung der Items entfernen. Zwecks weniger Diskriminierung von ... von wem eigentlich? Oder zwecks mehr Spaß an ... äh ... Items - lol?



Du hast es nicht verstanden.
Und offtopic wars nicht. Weil wegen solchen unsinnigen Checks für die ganz tollen Ingame-Roxxors, wär ich ja für ne Änderung am Farbsystem.


----------



## Super PePe (30. Juli 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Doch. Das nämlich der buffed account Inhaber auch Zugang zum genannten Char hat.




das ist eine annahme aber kein beweis...


----------



## Xentres (30. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Und wenn ich sage "Ich kenn die Bosse" dann wirds wohl so sein oder? Nen Funken Vertrauen solltet ihr auch in Randoms haben. Und wenns immer noch nicht geglaubt wird, muss ich dann ins TS und die Ini erklären?



Nein - Vertrauen ist gut, Kontrolle ist besser. Ich steige auch zu niemanden ins Auto von dem ich net weis, dass er einen Führerschein hat.(Fangt nicht an hier über Unterschied RL - WoW zu reden - Prinzip ist dasselbe auch wenn das Verhältnis nicht ganz stimmt)
Und ja, wieso nicht ins TS und beweisen, dass du stichpunktartig die Bosse kennst? Sowas hab ich schon mit erlebt und fands ok. Immerhin hat sich ein Raidleiter Zeit genommen jemanden die Chance zu geben mit zu gehen.
Person ins TS geholt, der kannte zwar net die Namen aller Bosse (offenbar tun sich viele Leute schwer, sogar wenn man davor steht) aber wusste was er wo wie machen musste. War also np.



Belphega schrieb:


> Das heißt, auch wenn ich schon im Run mit dabei bin und 5 Bosse liegen würdest du mich gegen den auswechseln?
> Ohne Rücksicht drauf dass dan meine ID verhaut ist?



Wäre es nicht als Frage formuliert, wär das eine böswillige Aussage.
So kann ich allerdings einfach sagen: Nein, würde ich nicht.
AUßER man stünde beim 6. Boss und es ist OFFENSICHTLICH dass du aufgrund von unterdurchschnittlicher Leistung Wipes daran verursachst.
Aber das müsste dir verständlich sein und steht außer Diskussion.




Belphega schrieb:


> Und wie wars bei dir? Hattest du das Achievment von Maly im Postfach als du 80 wurdest?
> Oder hat dich damals jemand OHNE Achievment mitgenommen und es dir erklärt?


Nein, ich habs mit Gilde gemacht, nachdem ich mir nen Guide durchgelesen hab.



Belphega schrieb:


> Btw - mit meiner Schami hatte ich ne Randomgruppe für Maly. Ich hatte das Achievment mit ihr ebenfalls noch nicht hab aber allen im TS die Taktik erklärt (kannte ja alles von meiner Priest).
> Im Endeffekt sind wir 4x gewhiped - dann iser gelegen. 7 von 10 Leuten warn dann Helden der eisigen Weiten.


Wow - 4 Wipes - haste mal Glück gehabt, dass die Leute so lange durchgehalten habe.
*Sarkasmus gegenüber der momentanten Raid-Einstellung der meisten Leute wieder deaktivier*



Belphega schrieb:


> Du hast es nicht verstanden.
> Und offtopic wars nicht. Weil wegen solchen unsinnigen Checks für die ganz tollen Ingame-Roxxors, wär ich ja für ne Änderung am Farbsystem.



Was bewirkt eine Änderung? Dass die Leute nur noch genauer hinschauen, ob derjenige jetzt "Eroberer","Tapferer","Heldenhaften" anhat und nicht nur obs lila oder blau ist.
Vorschlag von oben: Naxx-Items zu blauen machen, Uldu zu lila.
Wenn du dann aus der Gruppe entfernt wirst, weil da steht: "Sorry, du hast nur Naxx-Blues und keine Uldu-Epics." fängt dann dieser Thread neu an?


----------



## Belphega (30. Juli 2009)

Xentres schrieb:


> Wenn du dann aus der Gruppe entfernt wirst, weil da steht: "Sorry, du hast nur Naxx-Blues und keine Uldu-Epics." fängt dann dieser Thread neu an?



Nein.
Hirn Lässt sich bei solchen Spielern wie grad erwähnt nämlich leider nicht in den leeren Schädel patchen ;}


----------



## Mitzy (30. Juli 2009)

Xentres schrieb:


> (...)
> Wow - 4 Wipes - haste mal Glück gehabt, dass die Leute so lange durchgehalten habe.
> *Sarkasmus gegenüber der momentanten Raid-Einstellung der meisten Leute wieder deaktivier*
> (...)
> ...



Zum ersten, auch wenn es nur sarkastisch gemeint war:
Ich hab mit meinem Magier Malygos in der Gilde gemacht- nach 4 Stunden wipen gaben die Leute es auf, obwohl einige das Archivement hatten + Ulduar equip.
Ich habe mit meinem Paladin Malygos random gemacht- first try, keiner kannte den Boss "persönlich".
Ich habe mit meinem Hexenmeister Malygos random gemacht- wieder first try, nur einer kannte den Boss, dass war ich.


Die Änderung bewirkt im Prinzip nur, dass die Leute nicht auf den Schriftzug gucken, davon den skill und die Leistung der Person abhängig machen- sondern, dass man sich evtl. die stats anschaut und die Person näher befragt.
Das Beispiel von dir, mit dem Raidleiter, der den potenziellen random "befragt", fand ich gut, aber das machen die wenigsten. Somit schauen sie im Arsenal "Ok... lila...lila...lila...lila...lila...blau"- und viele sagen sich sofort "Ne, kann man net mitnehmen".

Meistens sind die Raidleiter dann selber nicht mal soweit vom equip, dass sie Ihren eigenen Anforderungen gerecht werden würden...



Belphega schrieb:


> Nein.
> Hirn Lässt sich bei solchen Spielern wie grad erwähnt nämlich leider nicht in den leeren Schädel patchen ;}



Ach was- Frankenstein hat´s auch geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 War ein richtiger Content Patch...


----------



## fabdiem (30. Juli 2009)

über was für sachen ihr euch alle gedanken macht Oo

erst meinen ganz viele dass DPS überbewertet wird und dass die raidleiter immer nur nach dps fragen
und wer zuwenig macht kommt nicht mit

und dann kommen da welche die meinen dass EPICS überbewertet werden und wer nicht fulepic ist kommt nicht mit in raid

dann kommt dazu das man allerdings sowieso zuleicht an EPICS kommt
und man mit manchen klassen gar keinen hohen DPS fahren kann

ihr wisst echt nicht was ihr wollt

spielt doch einfach wow und seid zufrieden dass ihr ne freizeit beschäftigung habt
und nicht gelangweilt vorm fernsehr talskshows gucken müsst


----------



## SulTaNkx (30. Juli 2009)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Zeig mir ein blaues teil das mit epic mithalten kann :<
> 
> ausserdem finde ich das es da bleiben sollte, weil man meist nur so die qualitativen unterschiede erkennen kann
> 
> ...



hmm das gibts es eigentlich etliche blaue items die besser als lilane sind^^neu in wow?


----------



## padiboy93 (30. Juli 2009)

Ja stimmt schon ;9 Wenn man noch "schlechtes" eqiq anhat und manchmal nicht mal in eine HC mitkommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmm79 (30. Juli 2009)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Zeig mir ein blaues teil das mit epic mithalten kann :<



Gibt durchaus einige ...

Was mir auf die schnelle einfällt:
Der *S3* Kopf (ok is pvp, aber lila isser trotzdem und hat dasselbe itemlvl wie t6) für nen shadow war schlechter für *PvE* als der rare Kopf von der Expedition des Cenarius !
Für PvP klarerweise net, da ne menge ausdauer und abhärtung drauf war ...


----------



## pvenohr (30. Juli 2009)

Was für einen Blödsinn hier manche schreiben, natürlich können blaue Items mit lilanen mithalten. Es wird ja sogar offiziell gesagt das die Farbe nicht die Wertigkeit des Gegenstandes wiedergibt sondern die Seltenheit. Am wichtigsten sind immer noch die Werte (Ja, dit wat da Charakta so verbessan tut) und der Itemlevel (Dit wo ma bessa in Kämpfe mit Vehikeln kämpfen tut). Am wichtigsten ist sowieso immer noch ob der Spieler etwas kann. Wenn zum Beispiel der Full-Epic-Roxxor zu doof für den Heigantanz ist dann nehme ich lieber jemanden mit der blau ausgestattet ist und das sauber über die Bühne bringt. Denn letzterer bringt einem mehr als wenn einem ersterer gleich zu Beginn am Boden liegt.


----------



## Dauergrinser (30. Juli 2009)

Ich weis nicht ob das teil schon gepostet worde ist aber ist mir auch egal grade kein nerv 14 seite durchzulesen wo sowieso meistens das gleich steht.

Mal des Kriegsgefangenen heist das glaub ich ist ein item mit 75 Trefferwertung aus VF ist besser als das "epische" mit 73 aus Naxx.

Naja es ist egal welche farbe ein item hat weil es gibt genug gesuche im chat wo nach DPS Leistung gesucht wird von daher egal welche Farbe ein Item hat man findet immer eine möglichkeit einen auszugrenzen und wenn du dann sagst ich schaffe die und du bringst es nicht biste schneller aus einem Random Raid draußen als dir lieb ist und dann haste sogar noch die ID verballert.

Von daher weine nicht rum sondern vermeide Random Raids gehe mit der Gilde und das Problem mit dem Epic sein oder nicht hat sich erledigt.


MfG
Dauergrinser


----------



## Piposus (30. Juli 2009)

Causal_Felix schrieb:


> Um Hodir in 8 Minuten jede Sekunde exakt 16750 Schaden reinbekommen, das problem ist ja hierbei nicht der Schaden an sich, der würde ausreichen wären da das ganze laufen etc.
> Wir haben ihn mit dem Durchschnittsschaden von 15k himmerhin auf 5% bekommen vor Enrage, naja egal, und wehe es kommt jetzt son wnb und labert was von Hodir einfach blablabla, Ich hab ihn mit alter Stammgruppe schon gelegt und 25er liegt er fast immer 1st bzw 2nd Try... >.<
> 
> So habe mich jetzt ausgeheult, weiter im Programm....



Also bei Hodir hatte ich bisher einmal alleine 15k DPS... da macht ihr was ganz, ganz, ganz, ganz falsch.

Und @ Topic: Die Farbe der Items sind absolut wurscht. Wer darauf schaut, hat das Spiel schlichtweg nicht verstanden. Die Stats darauf, nur um die geht es. Gibt halt seit der LoL-Naxxversion viele Schlechtspieler (nicht Casuals), welche sich mit ihrem begrenzten Spielverständnis eigene "Raids" organisieren und somit anderen auch ihren Willen aufdrücken. Lustigerweise werden diese "Raidleiter" in Ulduar aber recht schnell gestoppt.


----------



## Waldmond (30. Juli 2009)

Beim sogenannten Equiptest beim Brunnen in Dalaran wird sowieso nur nach Lila Items gekuckt. Neulich hat sich ein Bekannter einen Spaß erlaubt und seinem Jäger-Twink ein paar Lila Stoff Items zukommen lassen. 
Den "Eqiptest" vor Naxx hat er natürlich bestanden. Das man als Teilweise-Stoffi-Jäger die mind. 30k DPS Anforderung nicht erfüllen kann hat natürlich niemand beanstandet.
Dieser Tatbestand sagt natürlich schon mal alles aus... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (30. Juli 2009)

Also ich meine das die farbkenzung bleiben sollte, einfach weil diese nur aussagt wie selten das item ist, natürlich auchn bissl wie gut, seltener gleich natürlich besser, dennoch wäre es doof alles weiß zu machen, das gegenstandslevel bleibt doch? Dann heißt es netmehr ich bin full epic tank, sondern ich bin full item lvl 200.. ka was auchimmer tank^^


----------



## Senseless6666 (30. Juli 2009)

Piposus schrieb:


> Also bei Hodir hatte ich bisher einmal alleine 15k DPS... da macht ihr was ganz, ganz, ganz, ganz falsch.




Hm, mein Holy pala macht nackt 20k DPS da machste wohl iwas falsch.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Hm.. das is ja wieder offtopic^^


----------



## Descartes (31. Juli 2009)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Hm, mein Holy pala macht nackt 20k DPS da machste wohl iwas falsch..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aber auch nur weil der Boss vor lauter gaffen, sich den Tank in die Fußsohle rammt 
und dadurch Blut Verliert.


----------

